# MaRkY MarkS AuTo SaLeS



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*OK HOMIES ...I GOT A NEW SALE THREAD HERE....I WILL BE DELETING THE OTHER ONE......GONNA HAVE SOME GOOD STUFF SELLING IN THIS ONE!....BUT FIRST OFF I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR BUYING FROM LoWrIdErMoDeLs.......THE LAST SALE I HAD GOING ON WAS OK...THOSE WHO BOUGHT FROM IT PLEASE PM ME WITH WHAT YOU BOUGHT AND YOUR MAILING ADDRESS SO I CAN GET IT PACKED AND SENT OUT ON MONDAY!!!!!.............I WILL HAVE SOME NEW STUFF RIGHT HERE ON THIS THREAD IN THE NEXT FEW HOURS!!!!!!! PEACE AND THANX FOR SHOPPING @ mArKy MaRkS!!!!!! :biggrin:*


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

any plated kits?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:cheesy: OK HOMIEZ HERE WE GO! ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING!PLEASE NOTE THESE ARE OUT OF MY PERSONAL COLLECTION AND ARE COMPLETE! *PAYPAL ONLY FOR THE MOMENT*.

_MPC TOYOTA SUPRA WITH WIDE BODY KIT_$22.00








_AMT/ERTL LEXUS_$20.00








_HASAGAWA 66'BUICK WILDCAT_$26.00








_FUJIMI HONDA ODDYESEY MINI VAN WITH GROUND EFFECTS_$30.00









*MORE TO COME............*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*OK HERES MORE....SERIOUS BUYERS ONLY!*


[/I]FUJIMI HONDA INTEGRA..FACTORY WING GONE,AFTER MARKET CARBON FIBER WING INCLUDED_$26.00








MINICRAFT ROLLS ROYCE SILVER CLOUD PHANTOM SQUIRE$30.00








TAMIYA TOYOTA SUPRA 3.0 GT$22.00








TAMIYA ISUZU VEHICROSS$26.00








*MORE TO COME.............*_


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*MORE..................................................*
_TAMIYA HONDA FIT_$25.00








_HASAGAWA 66' CADDY COUPE DEVILLE_$32.00








_IMEX 58'CADDY ELDORADO/SEVILLE...FACTORY LINES AND DOOR HANDLES HAVE BEEN SHAVED_$32.00








*OK THATS IT FOR NOW HOMIES!*


_ENJOY AND REMEMBER PAYPAL AND SERIOUS BUYERS ONLY_

*I MIGHT EVEN DO A POSSIBLE TRADE IF YOU GOT SOME KIT I AM LOOKING FOR!*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jun 16 2007, 04:13 PM~8117773
> *any plated kits?
> *


SORRY NO PLATED KITS AS OF RIGHT NOW!

HIT UP THE HOMIE BETO!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

how much for shipping to 91342?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jun 16 2007, 07:00 PM~8118333
> *how much for shipping to 91342?
> *



shipping included in the price! :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

COOL STUFF BRO! I WILL KEEP CHECKING BACK


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

what are you looking for on a trade?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jun 16 2007, 11:25 PM~8119571
> *what are you looking for on a trade?
> *



what ya got???????/ pm me!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

66' CADDY SALE PENDING!(MINI)
HONDA MIN VAN SALE PENDING(WAGONGUY)


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

66'CADDY SOLD TO MINI DREAMS!!

I WILL BE POSTING MORE KITS FOR YOU CHOLOS @ 3:30 MY TIME!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

3:25 hno:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*OK HOMIEZ..I KNOW I'M LATE...I SOLD EVERYTHING THAT WAS LEFT TO A FRIEND OF MINE WHO IS ON OUR FIRE DEPT.....SO ITS ALL SOLD!*

*$45.00 EACH SHIPPED TO YOU!*

_HERES WHAT I GOT TO OFFER NOW..... RESIN 66' IMPALA PRIMERED READY FOR PAINT WITH FULL INTERIOR ,ENGINE,AND A FULL UNERCARRIAGE.AND A 68'IMPALA WITH THE SAME OPTIONS!_
*66'IMPALA*








*68' IMPALA*









PM ME IF YOUR SERIOUS!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

sorry heres a pic of the 66 impala........................................
http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowr...668IMPYS002.jpg


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I'll take that MPC Supra from ya!!!!!! Is it factory sealed?????


*EDIT:* Aww shit sold huh????? Tell your homie I'll give him $25 shipped for it!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jun 17 2007, 06:30 PM~8123002
> *I'll take that MPC Supra from ya!!!!!! Is it factory sealed?????
> EDIT: Aww shit sold huh????? Tell your homie I'll give him $25 shipped for it!!!
> *



its yours homie! pm me!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

HERES THE 66' IMPALA...PM ME IF INTERESTED....POSSIBLE TRADE????


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

i would have bought that buick wildcat but i have no way to buy it lol


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

pm sent


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 17 2007, 10:46 PM~8124307
> *its yours homie! pm me!
> *


PayPal sent!! :cheesy:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

66' & 68' impalas are sold!
mpc toyota supra sold!


----------



## hoorider (Sep 15, 2005)

u still have the lexus


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

buy his kits guys


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

OK HOMIES I GOT DRNITURUS PACKAGE MAILED,MNIS BOX OUT,AND PROJECT 59'S BOX OUT....PM ME IF YOU BOUGHT ANYTHING FROM ME ALONG WITH WHAT YOU BOUGHT AND YOU ADDRESS SO I CAN GET THIS STUFF OUT AND NOT KEEP YOU HOMIEZ WAITIN.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

what else ya got?



> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 17 2007, 02:24 PM~8122580
> *$45.00 EACH SHIPPED TO YOU!
> 
> HERES WHAT I GOT TO OFFER NOW..... RESIN 66' IMPALA PRIMERED READY FOR PAINT WITH FULL INTERIOR ,ENGINE,AND A FULL UNERCARRIAGE.AND A 68'IMPALA WITH THE SAME OPTIONS!
> ...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

OK HOMIEZ I'M HAVING A QUICK SALE HERE...PAYPAL ONLY

51 CHEVY VERT..$35.00 SHIPPED.....







[/IMG]










94'GMC SONOMA $12.00 SHIPPED










MODEL KING EXCLUSIVE 63 IMPALA$14.00 SHIPPED









PRESTIGE 63 IMPALA $16.00 SHIPPED









CAPRICE POLICE CAR STILL SEALED $16.00 SHIPPED









BARRIS CUSTOM 70 IMPALA $20.00 SHIPPED










PAY PAL ADDRESS:[email protected]


SERIOUS BUYERS ONLY!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Did you ever get that Supra kit out!!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

TTT




wish i could spank out some cash for one of them '63's


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

MARKIE CALL ME ON THIS

51 CHEVY VERT..$35.00 SHIPPED.....







[/IMG]









MODEL KING EXCLUSIVE 63 IMPALA$14.00 SHIPPED









PRESTIGE 63 IMPALA $16.00 SHIPPED


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jul 2 2007, 12:29 PM~8218686
> *Did you ever get that Supra kit out!!!
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Yo t jay its in the mail brutha!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

OK HOMIEZ I'M IN NEED OF SOME QUICK CASH HERE SO I CAN GO TO THE HERB DEEKS SHOW! PAYPAL ONLY!!!!!!
1970 MONTE CARLO ALL OPENED UP READY TO BE HINGED WITH IT ALL GOLD PLATED EXCEPT FOR THE BELLY AND FRAME ARE PLATED,I HAVE LOTS OF EXTRAS FOR THIS KIT......GOLD PLATED HOPPIN HYDROS SHOWTIME SET UP,GOLD BATTERIES,SPEAKERS,ETC. IT ALSO HAS GOLD PLATED HYDRO PUMPS CHAIN STEERING WHEEL LISC. PLATE HOLDERS ETC. AS SEEN IN THE PICS.I ALSO PURCHASED A GOLD WHEELS SET UP WITH A GOLD BOOTY KIT AND EXTRA WHEELS TO FIT IN THE BOOTY KIT.
I AM IN NEED OF SOME QUICK CASH! TODAY ONLY!!!!!!!!! AFTER MIDNITE IF IT DONT SELL IT WILL GO BACK ON THE SHELF WITH THE OTHERS!!!!!!!!!

$125.00 O.B.O. SHIPPING INCLUDED IN PRICE!,.......................I KNOW I HAVE THIS MUCH INTO IT! PM ME!
SERIOUS INQUIRIES ONLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

80.00 shipped! T t t


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

plated monte sale pending!


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Send me that police bubble!!!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

got my things today! thanks man! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jul 16 2007, 09:54 PM~8324352
> *got my things today! thanks man! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



HEY NO PROBLEM! YOUR WHEELS WENT OUT IN THE MAIL


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

MARKY ! 




I got my kit today ! Thanks ! I really am sorry for getting upset ! Its here and all is good !


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 17 2007, 03:33 PM~8329324
> *MARKY !
> I  got  my  kit  today !  Thanks  !    I    really  am  sorry    for  getting  upset !    Its  here  and  all  is  good  !
> *


drama queen :uh:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

ok homiez im thining out my shelf builds....*TODAY ONLY*......$12.00 EACH...$3.00 SHIPPING EACH,I WILL COMBINE SHIPPING! PM ME SERIOUS BUYERS ONLY....*PAYPAL ONLY!*..........................................................




































































































*^SERIOUS BUYERS ONLY^* PAYPAL ONLY!
MOST OF THESE WERE BUILT BY MEMBERS HERE ON LIL!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T COMEON PEEPS MAKE ME AN OFFER?????/ BUY'EM UP!!!!!!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Hey Mark never got a responce about those wheels and still interested????


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jul 18 2007, 05:25 PM~8339856
> *Hey Mark never got a responce about those wheels and still interested????
> *



yupp im still interested but i havent had time to measure them!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

mark lemme know if that ss dont go....


i might be interested,since i would look good with my blue one


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i want one but dont have paypal do u excipt cash


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ill send 15.00 cash for the green monty


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

***PAYPAL ONLY***


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

i am still waiting on a reply about the caprice with doors open.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 19 2007, 12:25 PM~8345699
> *i am still waiting on a reply about the caprice with doors open.
> *



REPLY ON..............THESE ARE THE ONLY 2 PICS I HAVE OF THE CAR YOU ARE INQUIREING ABOUT! AS FOR MY CAMERA IS BROKEN!!!!!


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

u still got that 4 door bubble?? the one that the doors ain't open on??


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jul 19 2007, 01:38 PM~8346283
> *u still got that 4 door bubble?? the one that the doors ain't open on??
> *


yupp i got it!


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 19 2007, 01:44 PM~8346341
> *yupp i got it!
> *


!!!!!!!!! SOLD!!!!!!
TO ME


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THE BLUE CAPRICE THAT IS NOT ALL OPENED UP IS SOLD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

GREEN MONTE "SS" SOLD,SOLD,SOLDDDDDDD TO TWINN!!!!!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

_OK HOMIEZ I HOPE THESE WILL MOVE QUICK,GONNA HAVE A 3 DAY SALE,WILL END ON MONDAY MORNING! PRICES DO INCLUDE SHIPPING!_

$14.00 EACH KIT SHIPPED!









$16.00 EACH SHIPPED!*DO NOTE THE SAVANA BODY IS PAINTED!*



















PAYPAL ONLY FOR THE MOMENT...PLEASE DONT ASK FOR ME TO HOLD A KIT FOR YOU! FIRST COME FIRST SERVE BASIS!

I WILL COMBINE SHIPPING!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

damn, a great time to be broke LOL

when i get more money, if that savanna isnt gone, ill talkt o you aboutit...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

sorry homiez heres the pic of the $16.00 kits...........................


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T t t come on homies buy'em up!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 27 2007, 11:01 AM~8407440
> *OK HOMIEZ I HOPE THESE WILL MOVE QUICK,GONNA HAVE A 3 DAY SALE,WILL END ON MONDAY MORNING! PRICES DO INCLUDE SHIPPING!
> 
> $14.00 EACH KIT SHIPPED!
> ...


*caprice cop car paypal sent!!!!* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

caprice cop car sold!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

you still got that caddy?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

caddy still available


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Hey you still got that monte?is it a notchback or a aerocoupe?hell i don't care it's a monte.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jul 27 2007, 09:08 PM~8410439
> *Hey you still got that monte?is it a notchback or a aerocoupe?hell i don't care it's a monte.
> *



what monte? pm me with info


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOWRIDER CADDY SOLD TO VENGANCE!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 27 2007, 09:19 PM~8410539
> *LOWRIDER CADDY SOLD TO VENGANCE!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

OK HOMIEZ,I GOT THE 3 MINI TRUCKS AND THE MONTE LEFT...$12.00 EACH SHIPPED.

THE OTHER 4 KITS THAT WERE $16.00 EACH,NOW$14.00 EACH SHIPPED!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I'll take that savana gt off you give me a pm and I'll send money stat


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

i will give you $1.00 for all of them


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

THANKS MARKY MARK I GOT MY CAR YESTURDAY REALLY NICE CAR AGAIN THANKS


----------



## shredder130 (Jun 26, 2003)

i want the 1st gen s10, pm me the details


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jul 28 2007, 12:05 PM~8413850
> *i will give you $1.00 for all of them
> *



:uh: KEPP DREAMING! :uh:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shredder130_@Jul 28 2007, 01:10 PM~8414086
> *i want the 1st gen s10, pm me the details
> *



PM SENT! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jul 28 2007, 10:25 AM~8413403
> *I'll take that savana gt off you give me a pm and I'll send money stat
> *



*PM SENT!*


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 28 2007, 03:27 PM~8414664
> *:uh: KEPP DREAMING! :uh:
> *


homie i tried to make peace but in your eyes you aint letting it happen so let it be


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jul 28 2007, 03:47 PM~8414771
> *homie i tried to make peace but in your eyes you aint letting it happen so let it be
> *



I DID LET IT BE! I AINT TRIPPIN'......DONT HATE!..............................................














































*PARTICIPATE!!!!!!*


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## shredder130 (Jun 26, 2003)

i want the 1st gen s10 and the nissan mini truck i'm paying you by pay pal in one minute, i'll pm you my address


----------



## shredder130 (Jun 26, 2003)

ok, i sent you 24 bucks amigo


----------



## shredder130 (Jun 26, 2003)

i kinda don't understand your pm. were you asking if i paid for them already ?

this pic sums that up lol


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Box style s10, and nissan trucks sold!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*HEY HOMIEZ! IF YOU HAVE BOUGHT AND THING FROM ME IN THE PAST WEEK (KITS, BUILT UPS) PLEASE PM ME YOUR ADDRESS AND WHAT YOU DID GET FROM ME SO IT CAN BE MAILED OUT TOMMOROW! THANX HOMIEZ!* :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

BOUGHT ANYTHING.....NOT AND THING!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

THANKS MARK GOT THE, GOT THE PARTS ON SATURDAY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

No problem homie!


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 27 2007, 02:12 PM~8407548
> *sorry homiez heres the pic of the $16.00 kits...........................
> 
> 
> ...


i'v been lookin' for that boyds truck!!
never see it at the hobby lobby or online ....
this whole time right under my nose...

you still have it ?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Jul 31 2007, 06:03 AM~8434625
> *i'v been lookin' for that  boyds  truck!!
> never see it at the hobby lobby or online ....
> this whole time right under my nose...
> ...



BOYDS HAULER SOLD ALREADY! SOLD TO MODELTECH!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jul 31 2007, 07:47 AM~8435041
> *:biggrin:
> *


i hate u..


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:biggrin: *WELCOME TO MARKY MARKS AUTO SALES.....TODAY UP FOR GRABS WE HAVE A 86 MONTE CARLO. LS I HAVE THE DONOR KIT TO COMPLETE IT!.....BODY ALREADY SHAVED,PRIMERED AND READY FOR PAINT! THIS LS COMES WITH A NEW SET OF D'S WITH WIDE WHITE WALL TIRES! THIS WOULD LOOK GREAT WITH SOME KANDY PAINT AND PATTERNS! I'LL SHIP IT TO YOU FOR ONLY.....$30.00 PAYPAL ONLY!*......
MORE PROJECTS TO COME THROUGHOUT THE DAY!.....................................  


















*************PAYPAL ONLY!******************


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*UP NEXT WE HAVE A BUILT 64' PONTIAC BONNEVILLE.....CUSTOM CANDY PAINT ANNODIZED RED REVERSED LOW ROLLERZ D,S,FLIP FLOP CLEAR.NICE RIDE TO ADD TO A SHELF OR DIORAMA! $25.00 SHIPPED TO YOU!  *
















*******************PAYPAL ONLY!**************************


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T! WHAT??????MY STUFF AINT GOOD ENOUGH??????


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 3 2007, 02:10 PM~8465696
> *UP NEXT WE HAVE A BUILT 64' PONTIAC BONNEVILLE.....CUSTOM CANDY PAINT ANNODIZED RED REVERSED LOW ROLLERZ D,S,FLIP FLOP CLEAR.NICE RIDE TO ADD TO A SHELF OR DIORAMA! $25.00 SHIPPED TO YOU!
> 
> 
> ...


is that a delta i see in the background?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

YUPP ITS A DELTA! MY MOMS BUCKET!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

COME ON HOMIES! MAKE ME AN OFFER!


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

i got 30 bucks, but u won't sale it to me, and i already have plans for the 30...........good luck on the sale though


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Aug 3 2007, 05:06 PM~8466855
> *i got 30 bucks, but u won't sale it to me, and i already have plans for the 30...........good luck on the sale though
> *



:uh: :uh:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Aug 3 2007, 05:06 PM~8466855
> *i got 30 bucks, but u won't sale it to me, and i already have plans for the 30...........good luck on the sale though
> *



IF YOU GOT PAYPAL I'LL SELL IT TO YOU! I NEVER DENIED A SALE TO YOU! YOU JUST NEVER PAID FOR YOUR KITS I WAS HOLDING....THATS WHAT PISSED ME OFF!


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

sory, man, i and i plan on getting paypal as soon as i can, it seems to be a lot easier, and shit gets shipped quicker....i'll see what i can do in the next couple of days.............


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Aug 3 2007, 05:17 PM~8466922
> *sory, man, i and i plan on getting paypal as soon as i can, it seems to be a lot easier, and shit gets shipped quicker....i'll see what i can do in the next couple of days.............
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 3 2007, 11:10 AM~8465696
> *UP NEXT WE HAVE A BUILT 64' PONTIAC BONNEVILLE.....CUSTOM CANDY PAINT ANNODIZED RED REVERSED LOW ROLLERZ D,S,FLIP FLOP CLEAR.NICE RIDE TO ADD TO A SHELF OR DIORAMA! $25.00 SHIPPED TO YOU!
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride homie..... if i wasn't in trouble with cash i'd pic that up for that price... i love those old bonnevilles....




















come on guys buy it up......


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T! MAKE SOME OFFERS! AS SOON AS I SELL THESE 2 I'LL POST MORE UP! I GOT LOTS TO SELL! I NEED TO PAY FOR THIS 63' CADDY!.......
COME ON HELP A HOMIE OUT!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

monte carlo ls sold,i have 1 more ls with diffrent wires! if interested pm me! same price


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

what sealed or untouched kits do you have


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey homie
come on man lets see what else you got !!!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I am @ work right now, ill try to post more up when I get home tonite!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T t t!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

* OK HOMIEZ...HERES MORE OF WHAT YA ASKED FOR!* 
*SOME BUILT UPS!* _PRICE INCLUDES SHIPPING!_
*PAYPAL ONLY!* :0 $11.00 SHIPPED


































$35.00 SHIPPED TO YOU!.............................................................................






























MORE COMIN ATCHA!..........................................................................


----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)

I like the *green* one...


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

come on homie 
quit holdin out !!!!!
hit us with the good shit !!!!!
now you know you want the caddy
and you know my moneys good
SO QUIT TEASIN !!!!
SHOW ME THE CARS !!!! lol :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :loco:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

* next up is a box style s-10,i sold this to a friend...but got it back!,this is full cut in the bed area,with fosgate boxes,fosgate logo on the bed cover inside,full racing interior with a holly wood top! $35.00 shipped! this truck has lots of detail!*

















*CHROME PLATED 64' IMPALA UNDER CARRIAGE FOR THE OLD AMT 64* $12.00 SHIPPED!









2000 chevy impala 4 door vert! with hoppin hydros tiki monster 24's$20.00 shipped!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T! BUY THIS SHIT UP PEEPS!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T! COME ON FOOLIOS! STOP SLACKIN....I KNOW YESTERDAY WAS MOTHERS DAY SO YOU CANT BE BROKE!


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

MOTHERS DAY ?????
WHAT ARE YOU TALKIN ABOUT ????
YO HOMIE YOU GOTTA PUT DOWN THE CRACK PIPE MAN
MOTHERS DAY WAS AWHILE AGO DUDE !!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Mothers day is the first of every month, when all the lazy moms get paid from the goverment, no crack here buddy! Its about saving lives when someone calls 911!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 5 2007, 08:00 PM~8481085
> *Mothers day is the first of every month, when all the lazy moms get paid from the goverment, no crack here buddy! Its about saving lives when someone  calls  911!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

* OK HOMIEZ....IM TRYING! JUST $500 AWAY FROM GETTING MY 63 CADDY!HERES SOME KITS FOR YA'LL,I'LL HAVE SOME MORE BUILT UPS ON LATE TONITE OR TOMMOROW!*
_$16.00 EACH SHIPPED!_
PAYPAL ONLY! PAYPAL ADDRESS: [email protected]

























































 SERIOUS BUYERS ONLY! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*OK HERES SOME MORE BUILT UPS!*
[B$20.00 SHIPPED! SLAMMED VW PANEL BUS[/B]









*NEXT UP IS A FULLY DETAILED 80'S STYLE PONTIAC FIREBIRD P/S,FULLY WIRED ENGINE,MACHINED ENGINE PARTS,BRAIDED HOSES AND BRAKE LINES,DETAIL MASTER 3 POINT SEAT BELTS WITH BUCKLES,FULL ROLLCAGE,THE LIST GOES ON AND ON,OVER $100 INVESTED IN THIS CAR.*

[/B]I'LL SHIPP IT FOR $85.00 TO YOUR DOOR OR P.O. BOX!(CAR HAS BEEN PAINTED BUT I WILL STRIP IT FOR YOU IF YOU LIKE!)SERIUOS BUYERS ONLY!*



























































*


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

that bird is monster detailed,

that price is a STEAL and should be bought for that,its worth over $100


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 6 2007, 05:58 PM~8487699
> *that bird is monster detailed,
> 
> that price is a STEAL and should be bought for that,its worth over $100
> *



yupp! bad ass bird!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

come on folks help a fellow rider out...


i cant shop again for a lil while..:tears:


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

Monte received, thanks.C


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

HEY HOMIEZ! I'M BACK WITH SOME NEW LOWRIDER PARTS! I FOUND ME A NEW SUPPLIER! PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING!SORRY PICS ARE SHITTY,I'LL GET NEW PICS TOMMOROW THIS GIVES YOU AN IDEA OF WHAT I HAVE!


UNIVERSAL CONV.BOOT.....$3.00 EACH............










CHROME HYDRO PUMPS( NOT HOPPIN HYDROS OR PEGASUS,MORE DETAILED THEN THEIRS).......$1.00 EACH PUMP...............................................................










UNIVERSAL CHROME 2 PIECE BUMPER KIT,HAS A HOLE IN THE MIDDLE OF THE SPARE TIRE HOLDER SO YOU CAN ADD THAT MATCHING WHEEL..........$5.00 EA.










I ALSO HAVE CHROME CHAIN STEERING WHEELS .....$3.00 EACH......
(WILL HAVE PICS TOMMOROW)

I HAVE 3 DIFFRENT STYLE OF WIRE WHEELS WITH WHITE WALL TIRES,I WILL HAVE 2 TONE WHEELS ANNODIZED ,THE WIRES WITH OPTIONAL COLORS OF: BLUE,RED,GREEN,PURPLE,YELLOW,&ORANGE WITH THE CHROME OUTTER RING!
(PICS TOMMOROW)

regular chrome wires will be $6.00 a set with white wall tires
ANNODIZED WHEELS WILL BE $8.00 A SET W/WHITE WALL TIRES

IF YOUR SERIOUS ABOUT BUYING PM ME! I'LL BE ACCEPTING PAYPAL,MONEY ORDERS,CASH!


LIKE I SAID I'LL HAVE BETTER PICTURES TOMMOROW!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

did you send the monte yet hno:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Aug 10 2007, 09:17 PM~8525857
> *did you send the monte yet hno:
> *


 :0 i tried to meet up with menace the othe day and he never answeed his phone! i was gonna leave it at his pad!


----------



## shredder130 (Jun 26, 2003)

my mini trucks came.. the nissan didn't come with the right wheels but i like the ones that came with it better, so its all good... thanks man

i left you good feed back in the classifieds section


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shredder130_@Aug 11 2007, 07:33 AM~8527697
> *my mini trucks came.. the nissan didn't come with the right wheels but i like the ones that came with it better, so its all good... thanks man
> 
> i left you good feed back in the classifieds section
> *



:thumbsup: another satisfied customer!


----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)

got any pics of the rims yet?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

ok homiez my camera sucks! but heres some pics....bare with me!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn you mark.....


always comin out with the stuff i wanna get when i cant shop...

oh well....that caddy is hooked up good homie...thanks again...
















































































just lemme know when you have more of those pumps in stock please...:biggrin:


----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)

Any other pics of the rims?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlitZ_@Aug 11 2007, 11:28 PM~8532650
> *Any other pics of the rims?
> *



i'll drag out my old camera early in the morning for some better pics


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

OK I DUG OUT MY OLD CAMERA ANDF TOOK SOME PICS....THE PRICES REMAIN THE SAME!........................................
















































LET ME KNOW IF UR INTERESTED!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 4 2007, 10:23 PM~8473442
> * next up is a box style s-10,i sold this to a friend...but got it back!,this is full cut in the bed area,with fosgate boxes,fosgate logo on the bed cover inside,full racing interior with a holly wood top! $35.00 shipped! this truck has lots of detail!
> 
> 
> ...


hey u still got that 64 under carriage??? pm me plz


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T! I FORGOT TO ADD THAT THE WIRES COME WITH 2 OR 3 PRONG KNOCK OFFS!


----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 12 2007, 11:36 AM~8534906
> * OK I DUG OUT MY OLD CAMERA ANDF TOOK SOME PICS....THE PRICES REMAIN THE SAME!........................................
> 
> 
> ...


how much would the total be for these ^^^


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlitZ_@Aug 12 2007, 09:14 PM~8538669
> *how much would the total be for these ^^^
> *



the sets of wheels are $6.00 a set and the pumps are $1.00 each....how many pumps u need? i have 100 or more! pm me!


----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 13 2007, 12:15 AM~8540015
> *the sets of wheels are $6.00 a set and the pumps are $1.00 each....how many pumps u need? i have 100 or more! pm me!
> *


ok cool, i'll let you know on friday aka payday :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlitZ_@Aug 13 2007, 07:34 PM~8546234
> *ok cool, i'll let you know on friday aka payday  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

yo lowrider models...m/o sent out already for undercarge :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 85CrownVictoria (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 3 2007, 02:10 PM~8465696
> *UP NEXT WE HAVE A BUILT 64' PONTIAC BONNEVILLE.....CUSTOM CANDY PAINT ANNODIZED RED REVERSED LOW ROLLERZ D,S,FLIP FLOP CLEAR.NICE RIDE TO ADD TO A SHELF OR DIORAMA! $25.00 SHIPPED TO YOU!
> 
> 
> ...


ill give u 30, money order first class.


----------



## 85CrownVictoria (Feb 9, 2007)

ill give u 15 , money order first class


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Yo crown Vic PM me!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

yo mark, pm me a price on 3 pumps shipped to me homie


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

CHROME UNDER CARRIAGE SOLD TO "DA SQUID" :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

PONTIAC BONNEVILLE, 53' CHEVY SOLD TO 85CROWNVIC!


----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)

how many pumps do u still have?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlitZ_@Aug 17 2007, 05:28 PM~8579579
> *how many pumps do u still have?
> *



I GOT AS MANY AS YOU NEED! I HAVE CHROME AND GOLD.....WELL OVER 100 PUMPS ALL TOGETHER!

PM ME! :biggrin:


----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

PM SENT BACK


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 12 2007, 11:36 AM~8534906
> * OK I DUG OUT MY OLD CAMERA ANDF TOOK SOME PICS....THE PRICES REMAIN THE SAME!........................................
> 
> 
> ...


 are those pumps like the ones pegasus hobbies carrie if so im intrested on some pm me.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rodriguezmodels_@Aug 19 2007, 03:19 PM~8589999
> *are those pumps like the ones pegasus hobbies carrie if so im intrested on some pm me.
> *


 i dont think their the same....they look diffrent


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

TTT.... can't wait to see these in person....


----------



## 85CrownVictoria (Feb 9, 2007)

u shoud be receiving money order very soon homie!!   cant wait to add them to my rookie collection..


----------



## bigDside (Aug 16, 2007)

say bro ,how much for the continenteal kit ?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigDside_@Aug 21 2007, 07:27 PM~8611064
> *say bro ,how much for the continenteal kit ?
> *



$5.00 shipped!


----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)

Got the pumps, thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## bigDside (Aug 16, 2007)

already bro ,do ya take money order ,n pm me with the rest of the info plz , thanks


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigDside_@Aug 24 2007, 07:29 PM~8635901
> *already bro ,do ya take money order ,n pm me with the rest of the info plz , thanks
> *



PM ME WITH WHAT YOU NEED....YES I TAKE MONEY ORDER!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice wheels homie..... thanks for the hookup....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

hey no problem....anytime!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 10 2007, 08:46 AM~8757086
> *hey no problem....anytime!
> *



anything new?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Sep 10 2007, 10:37 AM~8757643
> *anything new?
> *




theres always something new! will post pics this evening or tommorow!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

* HEY HEY HEYYYYYY!!!!!!! I'M BACK WITH SOMW MORE ITEMS FOR SALE....I NEED QUICK CASH TO PAY FOR MY CAR TAGS....PRICES DO INCLUDE SHIPPING*


AMT/ERTL IMPALA 3 PACK....63'64'67 STREET MACHINE! $40.00 SHIPPED..........









2 UNFINISHED PROJECTS....$20.00 EACH SHIPPED.....................
67 IMPALA VERT COMES WITH THE WHOLE KIT,WIRE WHEELS,AND VERT BOOT.....








37'CHEVY WOODIE PROJECT............................................









3 TRUCK KITS....$14.00 EACH SHIPPED.........................................
























SERIOUS BUYERS ONLY(still waiting on:85CROWNVIC'S money order)
paypal or money order


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

* A COUPLE MORE UP FOR GRABS!............................................*
72'GMC SHORT BED STEP SIDE NEED TO BE FOILED...PAINT HAS A SHOW ROOM SHINE ON D'S WIT CHAIN STEERING WHEEL....$18.00 SHIPPED...........










70?CHEVY LONGBED STEPSIDE WILL NEED TO BE STRIPPED SITTING ON GOLD WIRES...$14.00 SHIPPED!......................................................


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

i'll take the long bed bro money order goes out tomarrow


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

I'll take tha 67 and tha 37 if u still got em. :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

those plastic parts hubcap city items??

I remember awhile back some dude on here selling those in all colors for like 8 or 10 bucks a tree. had rims, pumps, booty kit..all that good stuff.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

I WANT THIS BRO.... PM ME.....




> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 11 2007, 11:24 AM~8767730
> * A COUPLE MORE UP FOR GRABS!............................................
> 72'GMC SHORT BED STEP SIDE NEED TO BE FOILED...PAINT HAS A SHOW ROOM SHINE ON D'S WIT CHAIN STEERING WHEEL....$18.00 SHIPPED...........
> 
> ...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

70 chevy truck sold to layin_low_in_socali

72 gmc p/u sold to MODELTECH

67 impy,37 woodie sold to WACO


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

* I HAVE SOME MODELS UP FOR GRABS AGAIN...PAYPAL PREFFERED BUT WILL ACCEPT MONEY ORDERS....ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING(PARCEL POST)*

*$13.00 EACH SHIPPED......THE CHEVY TRUCK KIT DOES NOT HAVE THE COKE MACHINES OR DOLLY.*

















_THE NEXT KITS I'M ASKING $10.00 EACH SHIPPED............._










PM ME IF YOU SERIOUSLY WANT TO BUY SOMETHING.....THE WHEELS AND THE PUMPS AND BUMPE KITS ARE STILL AVAILABLE!

I CAN ALSO BE REACHED ON YAHOO MESSENGER @ SCREEN NAME: LOWRIDERMODELS


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THE HOTROD FIREBIRD/70 CRUISIN USA IMPY SOLD TO MODELTECH.

CHEVY TRUCK KIT/62' IMPALA VERT SOLD TO ROLLINOLDSKOO.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

TO THE PINCHE TOP HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT come on buy these kits


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T FOOLS!!!!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

GRAN TURISMO AND HEMI HYDRO KITS ARE SOLD TO MODELTECH!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

* HEY HEY I NEED TO MOVE ALL THESE KITS $13.00 EACH SHIPPED...5 KITS OR MORE I'LL DO $10.00 A KIT .....*


















I MAY EVEN DO A TRADE!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*$11.00 ANY KIT....TODAY ONLY!!!!*


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

95 MUSTANG
67 CHARGER
HOT ROD EDITION MUSTANG
06 MUSTANG
69 TALADEGA


AND 78 TRANS AM from upper boxes of kits SOLD to modeltech!!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

_*HEY HOMIEZ I HAVE THESE KITS THAT I NEED TO MOVE ....SO I CAN MOVE.....$16.00 EACH SHIPPED...I NEED QUICK CA$H*_


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T......YOU CHEAP MO'FUCKAS!!!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

they gotta wait for mother's day homie....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 30 2007, 03:25 PM~8901787
> *HEY HOMIEZ I HAVE THESE KITS THAT I NEED TO MOVE ....SO I CAN MOVE.....$16.00 EACH SHIPPED...I NEED QUICK CA$H
> 
> 
> ...




damn, wish I had some bread!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 30 2007, 05:02 PM~8902262
> *they gotta wait for mother's day homie....
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


OPPS I FORGOT:roflmao: TOMMOROW IS MOTHERS DAY:roflmao: MAYBE THEY'LL SELL TOMMOROW!:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn i hate being broke,i wanna get that red dually,i have some plans that include it


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

yo, marky mark the 2 454ss's homie!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Yo you still got the white snap tite dually??? if so I will taker it!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Oct 1 2007, 05:03 AM~8905511
> *yo, marky mark the 2 454ss's homie!!!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *



SOLD TO MODELTECH!


2 454 TRUCK KITS SOLD!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

WHITE CHEVY DUALLY SOLD TO PROJECT59!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

HEY HOMIEZ....FOR THOSE THAT BOUGHT FROM ME I AM WAITING ON PAYMENT FROM PAYPAL TO CLEAR INTO MY BANK ACCOUNT,THEN I WILL SHIPP EITHER THIS SATURDAY OR ON MONDAY THE 8TH...I'M NOT LEAVING NO ONE IN THE DARK...LETTING EVERYONE KNOW RIGHT NOW SO NO ONE STARTS TRIPPING ABOUT THEIR SHIPMENT! SORRY FOR ANY DELAYS TO YOU AND YOUR BUILDING HOBBY! IF YOU HAVE ANYMORE QUESTIONS FEEL FREE TO PM ME!!!!! OR YOU CAN REACH ME ON YAHOO MESSENGER @ MY SCREEN NAME: LOWRIDERMODELS


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

whats left homie?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

HERES WHATS LEFT:
chezzom
69 camaro vert
62 bel air
63 impala
62 tbird vert
56 tbird
78 t/a
69 olds 442
70 dodge challenger
90 tbird
40 ford coupe
focus svt
56 chevy
78 mustang
94 dodge stealth
64 dodge 330
67 plymouth gtx
64 pontiac gto
68 plymouth
92 dodge stealth
95 chevy blazer
caddy escalade
chevy dually(stock)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

whatcha want for the 62 bel-air? 

the pics are not showing up on my shit ass computer, so i cant se what you want.

pm me


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*...SORRY I NEED QUICK CASH TO BUY ROTORS FOR MY REAL 1:1 JEEP!*_............................















_


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I'll take the dully (dooley) and the blazer. get at me on yahoo and i'll send payment


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Oct 27 2007, 02:04 PM~9096226
> *I'll take the dully (dooley) and the blazer. get at me on yahoo and i'll send payment
> *



PM SENT....WAITING ON REPLY BACK


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

still got the 69?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Oct 27 2007, 06:05 PM~9097246
> *still got the 69?
> *


????????69 impala project?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

cutlass 442..


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Oct 27 2007, 06:18 PM~9097296
> *cutlass 442..
> *


yupp still got it....the red one right? pm me!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt for the homie


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 27 2007, 08:45 PM~9097579
> *ttt for the homie
> *


x-2 :cheesy:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

REGAL STOCKER SOLD TO ELRAFA!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

got any snapfast kits?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 8 2007, 05:36 PM~9185790
> *got any snapfast kits?
> *



yupp i do pm me with what your looking for!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Payment sent homie


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

***PAYPAL ONLY**</span>*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

being broke is no joke!!!! i'd buy up half of them if i could!!!! come on guys.... the prices he got are really good....



> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 10 2007, 11:14 AM~9198589
> ***PAYPAL ONLY**</span>
> *


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*HERES SOME ACCESORIES FOR SALE!....PAYPAL ONLY!,PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING!*

*CHROME/GOLD PLATED CHAIN STEERING WHEELS...$1.00 EACH*









*CHROME/GOLD PLATED HYDRO PUMPS...$1.00 EACH*









*CONVERTIBLE BOOTS...$2.00 EACH*









*CHROME/GOLD PLATED BUMPER KITS/SPARE TIRE HOLDER*









*CHROME/GOLD HUB CAP CITY WIRES...DIFFRENT VARIATIONS...MC STYLE,D'S STYLE,AND 2 PEICE WITH KNOCK OFFS AND WHITE WALL TIRES..$5.00 EACH SET OF 4 WHEELS*









ON SUNDAY I WILL BE POSTING SOME ANNODIZED WHEELS...ETC...

PM ME IF YOUR SERIOUS ABOUT BUYING...NO GAMES!!!!!!!


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

How many sets of wires do you have? All after market?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*SOME MORE UP FOR GRABS...I GOT LOTS IN STOCK.....*

*HOPPIN HYDROS WIDE WHITE WALLS....$5.00 A SET*









*HOPPIN HYDROS D'S W/LOW PROS....$5.00 A SET*









*H/H REVERSED D'S"LOW ROLLERZ...$5.00 A SET WITH TIRES INCL.*









*H/H MONSTER TIKI 24'S...$6.00 A SET*









*H/H MONSTER PRIMOS 24'S...$6.00 A SET*









*H/H MONSTER BLVDS 24'S...$6.00 A SET*









SERIOUS INQUIREYS ONLY! PM ME IF INTERESTED!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

paypal only? you dont accept money orders. id like to buy a chain wheel,2 pumps, and a set of wires off ya. do you have any green spokes?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Nov 23 2007, 06:18 PM~9290060
> *How many sets of wires do you have? All after market?
> *


YES THEY'RE AFTERMARKET...HUB CAP CITY AND HOPPIN HYDROS...PM ME WITH HOW MANY YOU WANT!


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Sent u a PM


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 23 2007, 06:23 PM~9290107
> *paypal only? you dont accept money orders. id like to buy a chain wheel,2 pumps, and a set of wires off ya. do you have any green spokes?
> *



PM ME ON WHAT YAWANT...I'LL HAVE ANNODIZED GREEN,BLUE,RED,ORANGE AND PURPLE ON SUNDAY POSTED UP...SOLID COLORS AND COLORS WITH CHROME LIP! :0


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

How much stuff you got bro? Cause I feel like I need more hahaha


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Nov 23 2007, 06:28 PM~9290152
> *How much stuff you got bro? Cause I feel like I need more hahaha
> *



I GOT AS MUCH AS YOU NEED HOMIE!/I AM A DEALER FOR HOPPIN HYDROS AND HUB CAP CITY!


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 23 2007, 06:33 PM~9290185
> *I GOT AS MUCH AS YOU NEED HOMIE!/I AM A DEALER FOR HOPPIN HYDROS AND HUB CAP CITY!
> *


ahhhh, Gotcha homie..... Well I just sent a PM w/ one order when them colored spokes and shit come.... I'll be placin hella order


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Order up from this homie!! He has great pricing!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Nov 23 2007, 06:34 PM~9290194
> *ahhhh, Gotcha homie..... Well I just sent a PM w/ one order when them colored spokes and shit come.... I'll be placin hella order
> *



I HAVE TO PICK SOME ANNODIZED WHEELS TOMMOROW WHEN I GO TO GET THE WIFEY FROM THE AIRPORT IN LONG BEACH!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

*H/H MONSTER TIKI 24'S...$6.00 A SET*









*H/H MONSTER PRIMOS 24'S...$6.00 A SET*









*H/H MONSTER BLVDS 24'S...$6.00 A SET*









ill take 1 of each pm me total and payment info


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

good stuff.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn+Nov 23 2007, 07:49 PM~9290731-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*YUPP...BUY IT UP HOMIE!*


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

hey bro you gonna post up the ******** when ya get em? How much is a set gonna run?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Nov 23 2007, 08:12 PM~9290892
> *hey bro you gonna post up the ******** when ya get em? How much is a set gonna run?
> *



YUPP WILL POST THEM UP ON SUNDAY....PROBABLY $7-8 A SET! :0


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

:0 :0 Thats nuts... I'll be in tact for a couple sets bro... We'll talk more after that.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 23 2007, 06:13 PM~9290017
> *SOME MORE UP FOR GRABS...I GOT LOTS IN STOCK.....
> 
> HOPPIN HYDROS WIDE WHITE WALLS....$5.00 A SET
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn bro you got them hella good deals :biggrin:

i like them chain wheels.. 

i also do spoke coloring (individual spokes)

feel free to talk to my bro on that


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey mark, pm me on yahoo. I need to talk to you about that spare tire holder.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Nov 23 2007, 09:13 PM~9291325
> *Hey mark, pm me on yahoo. I need to talk to you about that spare tire holder.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

* ANNODIZED WHEELS...$7.00 A SET SHIPPED*
*ONLY 3 COLORS RIGHT NOW...ORANGE,RED,GREEN, LOWROLLERZ REVERSED D'S,AND THE 2 PEICE WHEELS...ALL COME WITH CHROME KNOCK OFFS!*

*PAYPAL ONLY!*

LOW ROLLERZ................









2 PEICE.........................









:0


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

u got an pm


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 10 2007, 03:14 PM~9198589
> ***PAYPAL ONLY**</span></span>
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>Pic does not show up got any new pics???


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 25 2007, 05:47 PM~9302136
> * ANNODIZED WHEELS...$7.00 A SET SHIPPED
> ONLY 3 COLORS RIGHT NOW...ORANGE,RED,GREEN, LOWROLLERZ REVERSED D'S,AND THE 2 PEICE WHEELS...ALL COME WITH CHROME KNOCK OFFS!
> 
> ...


badass....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*UPDATE HOMIES....BREAKING NEWS!!!!! YOU ALL THAT ORDERED FROM ME....YOUR PACKAGES WILL MAIL OUT TOMMOROW OR WEDNESDAY AT THE LATEST...I WILL POST DELIVERY CONFRIMATION #'S WHEN I GET HOME FROM MAILING THEM OUT....KEEP CHECKING BACK!!!!!!!*


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

hey homie I want a set of Orange red and green... Did u ship my other stuff? If not throw these in to homie


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Nov 26 2007, 03:12 PM~9309373
> *hey homie I want a set of Orange red and green... Did u ship my other stuff? If not throw these in to homie
> *


  :0  


lemme know if ya wanna get them spoked as well...(spokes individualy done) :biggrin:


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

I want the first set posted not the two piece.. Then we can ship em wit my other shit.. I'll paypal you 21 homie.. Or 41 now and give me that other model I wanted b4 with the two trucks.. let me know


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Nov 26 2007, 03:16 PM~9309427
> *I want the first set posted not the two piece.. Then we can ship em wit my other shit.. I'll paypal you 21 homie.. Or 41 now and give me that other model I wanted b4 with the two trucks.. let me know
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

big bro gettin good business :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Nov 23 2007, 11:21 PM~9290953
> *:0  :0  Thats nuts... I'll be in tact for a couple sets bro... We'll talk more after that.
> *


 :0 do what :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 26 2007, 03:34 PM~9309601
> *:0  do what :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 26 2007, 03:34 PM~9309601
> *:0  do what :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


To buy parts and get hooked up by the LIL homie. He hooked it up phat


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Nov 26 2007, 07:04 PM~9311803
> *To buy parts and get hooked up by the LIL homie. He hooked it up phat
> *


big bro always does :biggrin:


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 26 2007, 07:51 PM~9312364
> *big bro always does :biggrin:
> *



Thats why I am gonna continue to buy from the Homie.. He a cool ass dude


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Nov 26 2007, 08:12 PM~9312626
> *Thats why I am gonna continue to buy from the Homie.. He a cool ass dude
> *


indeed....

:biggrin:


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

hey bro any more builts for sale?? Lemme kno man... I'd take a few more


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

pm me


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

PM SENT


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*<span style=\'color:yellow\'>MCHITTINSWITCHES,87BURB YOUR BUMPER KITS ON THE WAY ALSO!  *_

*SORRY FOR THE DELAY HOMIEZ!*_


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

ELRAFA,MODELSBYRONI,3WHEELIN FLEETWOOD YOUR PACKAGE(S) WILL MAIL TOMMOROW...SORRY!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 27 2007, 01:20 PM~9317491
> *ELRAFA,MODELSBYRONI,3WHEELIN FLEETWOOD YOUR PACKAGE(S) WILL MAIL TOMMOROW...SORRY!
> *


All good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 27 2007, 01:17 PM~9317465
> *<span style=\'color:yellow\'>MCHITTINSWITCHES,87BURB YOUR BUMPER KITS ON THE WAY ALSO!
> 
> SORRY FOR THE DELAY HOMIEZ!
> *


_

COO DOGG LET ME KNOW WHEN U GOT MORE DEALS GOING DOWN  _


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Coo homie.. Appreciate it


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Sweet mark! Thanks bro and you got a package on the way as well, just dont open it til xmas!


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

HEY BRO GOT MY PACKAGE TODAY ..........THANKS


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Jus checkin if my order went out bro. Lemme kno


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

No I didn't send it out was waiting to see if I wanted the other built ups! PM me!


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

PM'd


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

thx. ill b on da lookout.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*SORRY HOMIEZ......MARKY MARKS IS NO LONGER IN BUISNESS...MARKY MARK NEEDS A VACATION/BREAK! MAYBE I WILL HAVE MORE AVAILABLE IN A MONTH OR SO!...S*ORRY HOMIEZ!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hey we all need a lil vacation from time to time


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 29 2007, 11:18 PM~9337417
> *SORRY HOMIEZ......MARKY MARKS IS NO LONGER IN BUISNESS...MARKY MARK NEEDS A VACATION/BREAK! MAYBE I WILL HAVE MORE AVAILABLE IN A MONTH OR SO!...SORRY HOMIEZ!
> *



Sorry to hear that bro, try to hit me up on yahoo tomorrow night tho...i do gotta talk to you!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*PAYPAL ONLY!!!!![/i]*

:0 :cheesy:   :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nice 






very nice


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T !


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 27 2007, 07:44 PM~9546212
> *PAYPAL ONLY!!!!![/i]
> 
> :0  :cheesy:      :biggrin:
> *


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

If you still got it, I'll take the '49 chevy lowrider
cut fender............... Pm me with paypal info...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Ttt!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ligttb


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*$14.00 EACH KIT SHIPPED...ALL COMPLETE EXCEPT THE 70 MONTE..ITS MISSING THE DONK WHEELS AND THE 61 IS SOLD*













FINISH MY CAPRICE WAGON PROJECT WITH A COMPLETE COP CAR KIT...$25.00 SHIPPED.........................


















PAYPAL ONLY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T...BUY THIS UP THEN I'LL POST MORE UP!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

I'll take tha 61 and resin model bro  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

61 impy and the resin body is sold to WACO!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Dam PAYPAL


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*the next 3 are complete,but the 51 is painted a light metailice lilac purple...$16.00 each shipped*


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ahhhhh shhhiiiiiiiiiiaaaaaaaaaatttttttt!!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

MARKY MARK, PM ME ON THE '51 CHEVY CONV.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 7 2008, 03:03 PM~9631372
> *MARKY MARK, PM ME ON THE '51 CHEVY CONV.
> *


 :0 dont you have enough stuff already.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I'll take the Buick wild cat.. :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 7 2008, 01:08 PM~9631412
> *:0 dont you have enough stuff already.
> *



:yes:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

51 vert sold to Beto


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 7 2008, 01:09 PM~9631415
> *I'll take the Buick wild cat.. :biggrin:
> *


its yours bigg dogg!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 7 2008, 03:36 PM~9631588
> *its yours bigg dogg!
> *


 :0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 7 2008, 10:55 AM~9630459
> *61 vert sold to waco
> *


LOTS MORE LEFT!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 7 2008, 12:41 PM~9631230
> *the next 3 are complete,but the 51 is painted a light metailice lilac purple...$16.00 each shipped
> 
> 
> ...


PAYPAL SENT :biggrin:


----------



## 84ELCORICK (Dec 29, 2007)

HOW MUCH FOR THE 454SS MODEL


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 7 2008, 04:44 PM~9631634
> *LOTS MORE LEFT!
> *


i want the decals from the elco kit :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84ELCORICK_@Jan 7 2008, 02:21 PM~9631853
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE 454SS MODEL
> *



$14.00 shipped...pm me for paypal info


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 7 2008, 03:50 PM~9632094
> *i want the decals from the elco kit :biggrin:
> *


the lowrider kit? if so pm me! i have a set i wont be using. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 7 2008, 02:36 PM~9631588
> *its yours bigg dogg!
> *


PM ME YOUR ADDY I'LL SEND THE FERIA..THANK'S.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84ELCORICK+Jan 7 2008, 03:21 PM~9631853-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




this dude dan't take the 454 I will.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 8 2008, 12:04 AM~9637446
> *this dude dan't take the 454 I will.
> *


ITS YOURS......................................................

*454 SOLD TO LOW AND BEYOND!*


THE HOTROD SET IS ALSO SOLD TO BETO!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 8 2008, 11:21 AM~9638266
> *ITS YOURS......................................................
> 
> 454 SOLD TO LOW AND BEYOND!
> ...


What year was that 454?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 8 2008, 10:55 AM~9638716
> *What year was that 454?
> *



I think there are like a 90 or 91!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

**~*PAYPAL ONLY*~**


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt for the big bro..


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 8 2008, 10:12 AM~9638858
> **~*PAYPAL ONLY*~*
> *


hold that 57 for me for a minute, I want to check tonight if I _need_ one


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 8 2008, 11:53 AM~9639639
> *hold that 57 for me for a minute, I want to check tonight if I got one
> *


 :0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

57' sold to big poppa


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

**~*PAYPAL ONLY*~*[/i]*


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 9 2008, 02:28 PM~9649413
> *DETAIL MASTER WIRE DISTRIBUTOR KITS WITH PHOTO ETCH WIRE LOOMS/SEPARATORS....$20.00 SHIPPED FOR ALL 5
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take these homie.........


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Jan 9 2008, 12:34 PM~9649470
> *I'll take these homie.........
> *


 :0 sold!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 9 2008, 02:48 PM~9649608
> *:0  sold!
> *


Payment sent..........Thanks again


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Jan 9 2008, 01:04 PM~9649754
> *Payment sent..........Thanks again
> *


:thumbsup:

50' chevy p/u sold to bigdogg323


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T FOCKERZ!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

that sucks olny paypal


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 9 2008, 04:27 PM~9651462
> *that sucks olny paypal
> *




YUPPP.......LUV IT OR LEAVE IT.....PAYPAL MEANS ITS PAID(SOLD) FOR....I'VE HELD ONTO TOO MANY MODELS WAITING FOR MONEY ORDERS!!!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 9 2008, 05:31 PM~9651495
> *YUPPP.......LUV IT OR LEAVE IT.....PAYPAL MEANS ITS PAID(SOLD) FOR....I'VE HELD ONTO TOO MANY MODELS WAITING FOR MONEY ORDERS!!!!!!
> *


what about me? :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 8 2008, 08:21 AM~9638266
> *ITS YOURS......................................................
> 
> 454 SOLD TO LOW AND BEYOND!
> ...




Payment sent. :cheesy:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 9 2008, 03:50 PM~9649628
> *COME ON BUY THESE!  uffin:
> *


take'em if u got'em.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jan 9 2008, 08:56 PM~9654407
> *take'em if u got'em.
> *



:0 PM ME!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 9 2008, 02:13 PM~9650325
> *:angry:
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

wired dist. sold to modelsbyroni


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

get at me on yahoo bro


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Payment Sent Mark


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jan 10 2008, 06:47 PM~9661998
> *Payment Sent Mark
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:to all my customers!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 10 2008, 08:35 PM~9663190
> *:thumbsup: to all my customers!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*PM ME IF INTERESTED!*


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Like that wagon. I wish they would have left the side trim off and used the 60 impala kit side trim on there.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T!


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

ttt


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior+Jan 2 2008, 02:32 PM~9588249-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi homie just woundering if you had a chance to ship these.......


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*JUST AN UPDATE!.....ALL THE HOMIES WHO BOUGHT FROM ME.....YOUR PACKAGES WENT OUT..................................................................................................................













































































TODAY!!!!!!! SORRY FOR ANY DELAY!  *


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*HEY HOMIEZ!!!!! I WAS DIGGIN THROUGH MY SHED AND FOUND THESE..........1:24 GARAGE DIORAMA SET UP,6 PEICE SET UP...EVEN COMES WITH A FULL DETAILED ENGINE TO HANG FROM THE STAND....I ONLY HAVE 5 SETS.....THESE ARE GETTING HARD TO FIND ....UNLESS YOU WANT TO PAY TOP $$ ON EBAY FOR THEM.....I'LL DO $20.00 WITH FREE SHIPPING! :0 .....PM ME IF INTERESTED...PAYPAL ONLY!*










*SAMPLE OF IT OUT OF THE PACKAGE..........*









THE JACK WORKS TOO! :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

I'll take one bro!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jan 16 2008, 06:02 PM~9713484
> *I'll take one bro!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



*SOLD TO WACO.....4 LEFT!...COME ON HOMIEZ I KNOW YA'LL NEED THEM!*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 16 2008, 05:49 PM~9713378
> *HEY HOMIEZ!!!!! I WAS DIGGIN THROUGH MY SHED AND FOUND THESE..........1:24 GARAGE DIORAMA SET UP,6 PEICE SET UP...EVEN COMES WITH A FULL DETAILED ENGINE TO HANG FROM THE STAND....I ONLY HAVE 1 SET.....THESE ARE GETTING HARD TO FIND ....UNLESS YOU WANT TO PAY TOP $$ ON EBAY FOR THEM.....I'LL DO $20.00 WITH FREE SHIPPING! :0 .....PM ME IF INTERESTED...PAYPAL ONLY!
> 
> 
> ...



*3 SETS SOLD TO BETO!........1 SET LEFT!*


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

damn i need one low on funds :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jan 16 2008, 07:48 PM~9714407
> *damn i need one low on funds :biggrin:
> *


PM ME


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

damn i want one of those jacks


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

last dio garage set sold to SHREK IN A CUTTY!


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 16 2008, 09:04 PM~9714564
> *last dio garage set sold to SHREK IN A CUTTY!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 16 2008, 08:35 PM~9714248
> *3 SETS SOLD TO BETO!........1 SET LEFT!
> *


 :angry: dammit.... whats he gonna do with 3 of them? :0


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

hi homie, i received my package today, but
i got the wrong distributors........


Everything else is good tho........thanks


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I pm'rd you already


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

damn i could use everything there except the air compressor,creeper,and toolbox


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 21 2008, 04:18 PM~9749095
> *damn i could use everything there except the air compressor,creeper,and toolbox
> *


BUY IT! :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i would if i had the cash lol


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 21 2008, 05:34 PM~9749238
> *i would if i had the cash lol
> *


X2


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 21 2008, 03:55 PM~9748862
> *$30.00 SHIPPED...I ONLY HAVE 1 AS OF RIGHT NOW...I MIGHT HAVE MORE ON THE WEEKEND!...PAYPAL ONLY!
> 
> 
> ...


MARK PM ME ON THIS


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that set is sweet!!! :0 :0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

DIO SET SOLD TO BETO!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 21 2008, 10:07 PM~9752235
> *DIO SET SOLD TO BETO!
> *


DAMN THAT MAKES ........ 4? GEEZ BETO YOU MAKING A SWEATSHOP? LOL! :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 22 2008, 02:28 AM~9753850
> *DAMN THAT MAKES ........ 4? GEEZ BETO YOU MAKING A SWEATSHOP? LOL! :0
> *


lol lol lol lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*SORRY HOMIEZ....PAYPAL ONLY!*


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

that peterbuilt setup is CHEAP I payed 45 just for the trailer

i have it already or i would buy it


SOMEONE BUY THAT SHIT UP!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 23 2008, 09:39 AM~9763403
> *that peterbuilt setup is CHEAP I payed 45 just for the trailer
> 
> i have it already or i would buy it
> ...



:biggrin: T T T!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hmmm i see a hilux i wouldnt mind


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Id help you out but i dont have paypal...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Jan 24 2008, 12:52 AM~9770111
> *Id help you out but i dont have paypal...
> *


  me either


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*TOLD YA I'D BE BACK WITH MORE....SHOP DIO,TURN YOUR PLAIN LOOKIN GARAGE INTO A FIRME REPAIR SHOP WITH THESE......$25.00 SHIPPED....PAYPAL ONLY...PM ME IF INTERESTED!*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*PAYPAL ONLY!*


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 26 2008, 03:19 PM~9790597
> *PAYPAL ONLY!
> *


hold me one bro!!! I got you covered Mark!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

1 1971 chevy impala sols to waco.....1 left!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*GIVE YOUR RIDE ATTITUDE WITH THE GUYS.......LOCSTER RIDERS.....5 TOTAL WITH INTERCHANGEABLE LEGS....$7.00 A SET, WITH FREE SHIPPING*


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 26 2008, 05:23 PM~9791153
> *GIVE YOUR RIDE ATTITUDE WITH THE GUYS.......LOCSTER RIDERS.....5 TOTAL WITH INTERCHANGEABLE LEGS....$7.00 A SET, WITH FREE SHIPPING
> 
> 
> ...



and a set of these!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*NEXT UP IS A CAR SHOW SET UP FOR YOUR RIDE,TROPHYS, MIRRORS,CHAIN WITH STANDS TO KEEP PEEPS AWAY FROM YOUR RIDE,AND A COUPLE SIGNS....$12.00 SHIPPED*


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 26 2008, 07:00 PM~9791369
> *HERE WE HAVE ANOTHER SHOP DIO SET UP...18 PEICES,IT HAS: 4 WRAPPED TIRES,SETTLING TANKS WITH A WELDERS TORCH AND WELDERS MASK,TOOL BOX,OIL CAN WITH SPOUT,8 LITTLE OILE CANS,FIRE EXTINGUISHER,AIR COMPRESSOR,55 GALLON OIL DRUM,(2) 5 GALLONG OIL BUCKETS....$12.00 WITH FREE SHIPPING!
> 
> 
> ...


Hey mark, is this resin or pre-painted?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 26 2008, 06:43 PM~9792001
> *Hey mark, is this resin or pre-painted?
> *



THESE ARE PRE-PAINTED...WHAT YOU SEE IS WHAT YOU GET! :cheesy:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 26 2008, 08:48 PM~9792505
> *THESE ARE PRE-PAINTED...WHAT YOU SEE IS WHAT YOU GET! :cheesy:
> *


got any cadillac stuff?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 26 2008, 07:56 PM~9792558
> *got any cadillac stuff?
> *


what speific caddy stuff you lookin for?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

the type thats for sale, lol. :biggrin: 
nothing really specific, I just dig all cadillac stuff.

hit me with a PM if youve got anything


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 26 2008, 08:12 PM~9792681
> *the type thats for sale, lol.  :biggrin:
> nothing really specific, I just dig all cadillac stuff.
> 
> ...



HITT UP THE HOMIE BETO OR TWINN!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 26 2008, 07:23 PM~9791153
> *NEXT UP IS A CAR SHOW SET UP FOR YOUR RIDE,TROPHYS, MIRRORS,CHAIN WITH STANDS TO KEEP PEEPS AWAY FROM YOUR RIDE,AND A COUPLE SIGNS....$12.00 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> ...


hey homie ill take 1 of both of these :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

pm me spikekid


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

Pmed....is the ram included??





















j/k homie :roflmao:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 26 2008, 06:23 PM~9791153
> *GIVE YOUR RIDE ATTITUDE WITH THE GUYS.......LOCSTER RIDERS.....5 TOTAL WITH INTERCHANGEABLE LEGS....$7.00 A SET, WITH FREE SHIPPING
> 
> 
> ...


u gotta nother set of these cause i would like one


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt for the bro


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

post more for sale! i know you got stashes! How much for your entire shed shipped? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THE RAM IS NOT INCLUDED...IT WAS USED FOR A SAMPLE DISPLAY...PLUS ITS DIECAST...I WOULD NEVER PASS OFF OR SELL ANY DIECAST ON HERE EVEN THOUGH I SELL IT ON THE WEEKENDS AT THE SWAPMEET!!!!!!!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i know homie i was j/k

did you get my PM??


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

pm sent to u spikekid


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

PMed back


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 15 2008, 05:51 PM~9703188
> *
> 
> PM ME IF INTERESTED!
> *


DO YOU STILL HAVE IT


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 28 2008, 08:06 PM~9807955
> *DO YOU STILL HAVE IT
> *



YUP...STILL GOT IT...PM ME!


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

is there anything left?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jan 28 2008, 10:20 PM~9809747
> *is there anything left?
> *



got some garage dios, car show dios,and the loc riders left


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 26 2008, 02:19 PM~9790597
> *PAYPAL ONLY!
> *



Last one left! Today only! $20.00 shipped! Will have more sales going on through out the day!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 15 2008, 03:51 PM~9703188
> *PM ME IF INTERESTED!
> *


_

Today only ! $16.00 with free shipping!_


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hey homie you get my MO for the locster homies and the car show dio yet??


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 6 2008, 10:11 AM~9877599
> *hey homie you get my MO for the locster homies and the car show dio yet??
> *



Got your m.o yesterday, will mail tommorow with everyone else s packages!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks homie


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

shipping my gp 2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Yupp the GP will ship out too, you shipping my d's?


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz yes brotha


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 6 2008, 11:03 AM~9877240
> *Today only ! $16.00 with free shipping!
> *


wow i want it?? pm me details


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

i wish i had the cash for this!!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

$16.00 bucks dammit chilly willyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

birng that 72 to nnl ill buy it from ya


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*****PAYPAL ONLY****</span>*

*<span style=\'color:red\'>AS SOON AS THESE ARE GONE I HAVE LOTS MORE TO POST UP!*


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

is that a dodge van i see there (the rescue 911)?? if so ill buy it up :cheesy:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 6 2008, 03:39 PM~9879746
> *is that a dodge van i see there (the rescue 911)??  if so ill buy it up :cheesy:
> *



YUPP ITS A RESCUE 911 DODGE VAN...COMPLETE STILL SEALED!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hold of on sendin my other shit ill send ya payment for this van and you can send it all at once


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

PM SENT ON THAT TRUCK! let me know. thanks


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 6 2008, 06:34 PM~9879711
> *****PAYPAL ONLY****</span>
> 
> <span style=\'color:red\'>AS SOON AS THESE ARE GONE I HAVE LOTS MORE TO POST UP!
> *


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

dodge van sold!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 6 2008, 06:35 PM~9880487
> *$25.00 EACH KIT WITH FREE SHIPPING!......PAYPAL ONLY!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


NOOOOO SELLING THESE!!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:uh: ttt


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 6 2008, 07:17 PM~9880860
> *ORANGE AND WHITE MINIS SOLD TO VENGANCE!
> *


  :0  :biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T !!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

x2


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

whats up with the donk monte


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Feb 6 2008, 09:40 PM~9883414
> *whats up with the donk monte
> *


Complete, $12 shipped


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

pm me your paypal please sir


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

PM sent





T t t!heavy pocket homiez!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

t
t
t for homie


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

payment sent homie


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 6 2008, 08:53 AM~9877184
> *Last one left! Today only! $20.00 shipped! Will have more sales going on through out the day!
> *


$18.00 shipped


Paypal only!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

71 impala $18.00 shipped


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 6 2008, 03:34 PM~9879711
> *****PAYPAL ONLY****</span>
> 
> <span style=\'color:red\'>AS SOON AS THESE ARE GONE I HAVE LOTS MORE TO POST UP!
> *



TODAY ONLY! $10.00 each kit! Paypal only!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

PM SENT MARK


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

U got a pm :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

71 impy, 60 wagon, 72 nova sold!!


T T T!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 7 2008, 10:05 PM~9890498
> *71 impy, 60 wagon, 72 nova sold!!
> T T T!
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

what else u got


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

buy up this stuff n he'll list more


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

whats left big homie! my pockets are on fire over here, i need to buy something!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 8 2008, 11:38 AM~9895496
> * my pockets are on fire over here,
> *


hurply-urplys? gonorea?

lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

TTT ! 

For those that dont see anything i got or can't afford my stuff Please don't forget are other LIL brothers have stuff for sale also !


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

HEY HOMIES....HELP ME OUT...WAS SICK OVER THE WEEKEND...IF YOU BOUGHT OR TRADED SOMETHING WITH ME..PLEASE PM ME WITH WHAT YOU BOUGHT OR TRADED WITH YOUR FULL NAME AND ADDRESS AND THESE WILL MAIL OUT TOMMOROW IF YOU PM ME BY THE TIME THE POST OFFICE CLOSES! PEACE OUT!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> you still have this?! :cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt for my brother 


cmon folks he hooks it up good when you deal with him,buy and learn..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 19 2008, 06:28 PM~9983129
> *ttt for my brother
> cmon folks he hooks it up good when you deal with him,buy and learn..
> *


 :yes: :yes: :werd:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 19 2008, 09:31 PM~9983178
> *:yes:  :yes:  :werd:
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> > you still have this?! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> :no: :no: THATS MINE :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

60 wagon is sold to pancho,wil be posting up more tommorow morning!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 19 2008, 09:39 PM~9983266
> *:no:  :no:  THATS MINE  :biggrin:
> *


  damn.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*PAYPAL ONLY!!!!!!!! UNLESS YOU HAVE BOUGHT FROM ME BEFORE WITH A MONEY ORDER!*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

i will take the 63 donk and the 61


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

(2)61 verts,63 donk sold to LONNIE!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

i will take it and 1 of each of the gas pump stuff and the tools pm me total


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T! :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

hey mark pm me the total i think its 78 dollars


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

how much for the magnum and one of each set of the gas station and garage dios??


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 20 2008, 04:51 PM~9989682
> *how much for the magnum and one of each set of the gas station and garage dios??
> *




PM ME!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T!


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

any trades i want that 93 mustang


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Feb 20 2008, 07:41 PM~9991308
> *any trades i want that 93 mustang
> *



pm me


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

if you get another 61 vert i have dibs....


you know ill get at you on yahell bout it


----------



## bigDside (Aug 16, 2007)

say homie , i was interested im the crown vic , n i was woundering if you 'd take m.o.,


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigDside_@Feb 24 2008, 10:09 AM~10017466
> *say homie , i was interested im the crown vic , n i was woundering if you 'd take  m.o.,
> *



yupp....pm me!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

HEY HOMIEZ....I HAVE SOME MORE 1971 CHEVY IMPALAS....$30.00 SHIPPED,AND I ALSO HAVE THE 66' IMPALAS FOR $30.00 SHIPPED WILL POST PICS WHEN I GET HOME TONITE....PM ME IF INTERESTED,I TAKE PAYPAL ANDMONEY ORDERS ONLY IF YOUR SERIOUS ABOUT BUYING...NO CHUMPS NOW!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 24 2008, 12:30 PM~10017782
> *HEY HOMIEZ....I HAVE SOME MORE 1971 CHEVY IMPALAS....$30.00 SHIPPED,AND I ALSO HAVE THE 66' IMPALAS FOR $30.00 SHIPPED WILL POST PICS WHEN I GET HOME TONITE....PM ME IF INTERESTED,I TAKE PAYPAL ANDMONEY ORDERS ONLY IF YOUR SERIOUS ABOUT BUYING...NO CHUMPS NOW!
> *


are the 66's 2 or 4 door!? :cheesy:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

The 66s are 2 door


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

HEY HOMIE I DIDN'T KNOW THAT WAS YOUR BOOTH WHERE I BOUGHT THE 2 59' RAGS AT!!! GREAT DEAL!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 24 2008, 04:04 PM~10019255
> *HEY HOMIE I DIDN'T KNOW THAT WAS YOUR BOOTH WHERE I BOUGHT THE 2 59' RAGS AT!!! GREAT DEAL!!!
> *



Yupp, thanx for the biz!








Another satisfied [email protected] lowridermodels!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 24 2008, 04:04 PM~10019255
> *HEY HOMIE I DIDN'T KNOW THAT WAS YOUR BOOTH WHERE I BOUGHT THE 2 59' RAGS AT!!! GREAT DEAL!!!
> *



Yupp, thanx for the biz!








Another satisfied [email protected] lowridermodels!


----------



## 61impala831 (Sep 4, 2007)

YOU HAVE ANY MONTE CARLO LS


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61impala831_@Feb 24 2008, 05:00 PM~10019601
> *YOU HAVE ANY MONTE CARLO LS
> *


Hitt up Twinn


----------



## 61impala831 (Sep 4, 2007)

COOL THANKS


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt bro


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 24 2008, 12:30 PM~10017782
> *HEY HOMIEZ....I HAVE SOME MORE 1971 CHEVY IMPALAS....$30.00 SHIPPED,AND I ALSO HAVE THE 66' IMPALAS FOR $30.00 SHIPPED WILL POST PICS WHEN I GET HOME TONITE....PM ME IF INTERESTED,I TAKE PAYPAL ANDMONEY ORDERS ONLY IF YOUR SERIOUS ABOUT BUYING...NO CHUMPS NOW!
> *


so............... you have the pics?! :dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

**PAYPAL PREFFERED,BUT WILL ACCEPT POSTAL MONEY ORDER ONLY IF YOUR SERIOUS!...NO BULL SHITTERS!PM ME IF YOUR INTERESTED!*


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i like the 54 chev panel


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*I WILL GET PICS OF THE 66'S TOMMOROW!*


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

I CALL DIBS ON THAT NISSAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 25 2008, 08:28 PM~10029510
> *I CALL DIBS ON THAT NISSAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


DAMMIT!!!!! YOU BEAT ME TOO IT :biggrin:


white chevy truck im goin for though!!!!


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

HAHAHA Sorry bro! :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i got dibbs n the alter nomad caprice


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 26 2008, 12:57 AM~10032022
> *HAHAHA Sorry bro! :biggrin:
> *


it happens,im still keepin an eye out for a nissan mini truck,mark knows why though.....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

1 alternomad PAYMENT still pending>MARINATE
1 NISSAN TRUCK STILL PENDING PAYMENT>SOLOW MODELS

1971 IMPALA AND 1 ALTERNOMAD SOLD TO 85BIRRATZ!


5 1971 IMPALAS LEFT!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 26 2008, 09:52 AM~10033429
> *2 ALTER NOMAD CAPRICES SOLD...1 TO MARINATE...1 TO 85 BIRRATZ..I WENT ON WHO PM'ED ME FIRST ON IT,NISSAN TRUCK SOLD TO SOLOW MODELS, WHITE CHEVY TRUCK SOLD TO VENGANCE,AND 1 71' IMPALA TO 85 BIRRATZ...I HAVE 5 : 71' IMPALAS LEFT....ALL STILL PENDING!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

66,s ?

PICS?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

you ever ship my 454 brother?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 26 2008, 08:52 AM~10033429
> *1 alternomad PAYMENT still pending>MARINATE
> 1 NISSAN TRUCK STILL PENDING PAYMENT>SOLOW MODELS
> 
> ...



T T T..PAY UP OR THE NEXT PERSON IN LINE GETS THEM!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOW AND BEYOND IT GOT MAILED A WHILE AGO....

RED AND WHITE SILVERADO SOLD TO 408 MODELS!


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey lowridermodels, i dont think i got anything to trade you so ill send that 16 bucks with the stuff you orderd from me is that cool?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Solow models PM me!


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

PM'd


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Nissan truck is officialy sold to SOLOW MODELS


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

:thumbsup: hno:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 27 2008, 11:21 AM~10042143
> *LOW AND BEYOND IT GOT MAILED A WHILE AGO....
> *



:dunno: hno: hno:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

HEY BRO PM ME ON YAHELL OR HERE,NEED ADDRESS!!!!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

damm alot of nice kits, wish i would of seen this topic earlier


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

TTT for an awsome seller


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 26 2008, 02:30 AM~10028869
> *I WILL GET PICS OF THE 66'S TOMMOROW!
> *


money order sent out yesterday.

hey do u have a 70 impala kit u wanna sell?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*GOT SOME MORE KITS UP FOR SALE...$16.00 EACH WITH FREE SHIPPING!...PAYPAL PREFERED,BUT WILL ACCEPT MONEY ORDERS ONLY IF YOUR SERIOUS...NO BULLSHITTERS!*


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

mark i want that 1965 pontiac 2+2 and the 69 olds w-30 442


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey homie
I'll take the 63 2in1 if still available.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball+Mar 5 2008, 10:41 AM~10094809-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



63 IMPALASOLD TO WACO!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

63'IMPALA,MONTE DONK SOLD TO WACO!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S FOR THE HOOK UP ON THE 66 WILDCAT AND THE OTHER GOODIE'S BRO.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 5 2008, 11:06 AM~10095002
> *THANK'S FOR THE HOOK UP ON THE 66 WILDCAT AND THE OTHER GOODIE'S BRO.
> *



ANYTIME BIGG HOMIE!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 25 2008, 06:18 PM~10028762
> **PAYPAL PREFFERED,BUT WILL ACCEPT POSTAL MONEY ORDER ONLY IF YOUR SERIOUS!...NO BULL SHITTERS!PM ME IF YOUR INTERESTED!
> *


*YOU STILL GOT THAT RED AND WHITE SILVERADO????? SO I CAN SEND THE PAYMENT.*


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I'LL TAKE THE ALTERNOMAD ... :biggrin: MONEY IS ON THE WAY.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

damn, wish you still had that 54 panel, i need to finish mine


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sinless_misery_@Mar 5 2008, 12:35 PM~10095230
> *damn, wish you still had that 54 panel, i need to finish mine
> *


IT'S STILL THERE IT'S IN THE PIC AND DON'T SAY SOLD.. :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

54 PANEL STILL AVAIL.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

16 shipped?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sinless_misery_@Mar 5 2008, 11:46 AM~10095313
> *16 shipped?
> *



YUPP! PM ME IF YOU WANT IT!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

sorry to ask for so much, but can you post a pic or a list of all the truck kits you have?

fullsize or mini


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sinless_misery_@Mar 5 2008, 11:52 AM~10095368
> *sorry to ask for so much, but can you post a pic or a list of all the truck kits you have?
> 
> fullsize or mini
> *



I WILL BE POSTING MORE KITS UP TOMMOROW


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

okay, well i'll wait, lol, wanna see what ya got


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 5 2008, 06:22 PM~10094686
> *GOT SOME MORE KITS UP FOR SALE...$16.00 EACH WITH FREE SHIPPING!...PAYPAL PREFERED,BUT WILL ACCEPT MONEY ORDERS ONLY IF YOUR SERIOUS...NO BULLSHITTERS!
> 
> 
> ...


do u still got the 70 impala?
if so i'll take it.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

do u still got the 51 chevy?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 26 2008, 02:18 AM~10028762
> **PAYPAL PREFFERED,BUT WILL ACCEPT POSTAL MONEY ORDER ONLY IF YOUR SERIOUS!...NO BULL SHITTERS!PM ME IF YOUR INTERESTED!
> *


is teh 51 chevy still available


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

51 CHEVY,70 IMPY STILL AVAIL...PM ME IF YOU WANT!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

what alls still available?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 5 2008, 08:28 PM~10095733
> *51 CHEVY,70 IMPY STILL AVAIL...PM ME IF YOU WANT!
> *


pm sent


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

51 chevy,70 impy sold to macgraw!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 5 2008, 09:54 PM~10096394
> *51 chevy,70 impy sold to macgraw!
> *


money order is in the mail


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

payment sent mark


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt bro


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

send that magnum out yet mark?


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey homiez I have 2 lindberg 61 impala lowrider verts up for grabs........ $16.00 each kit shipped! PM if ur interested!


----------



## droppedlowburban (Mar 2, 2008)

im looking for a 92to98 burban model kit would u know where i could find one 

do u still have that nissen pickup 720 model if so how more thanks


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

a tahoe is all u will find, i think, and i am pretty sure he has one for 16 shipped...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*HEY HOMIEZ...I GOT A NEW KIT THAT I DONT THINK ANYONE HAS YET....I HAVE AS MANY AS YOU NEED...PM ME IF INTERESTED...$18.00 EACH WITH FREE SHIPPING....THE MORE YOU BUY THE CHEAPER THE PRICE!!!!*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T t t buy these up!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

esclade sold to me


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Like it says lil homie, I got mas quanity on hand, I have as many as anyone needs this is not the only kit I have, so these are still available!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

So you bought 1 lots more left!
So its not sold to you!!!!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

oh my bad


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Damn lil kids!


Lmao!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

lol hey u got any 94 impala kits


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

No 94 impalas, sorry!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

My last ALTERNOMAD kit sold to MR.BIGGS, thanx for the fast payment homie!




Sorry to whoever didn't get payment in on time! You snooze you loose!


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 7 2008, 08:44 AM~10112324
> *HEY HOMIEZ...I GOT A NEW KIT THAT I DONT THINK ANYONE HAS YET....I HAVE AS MANY AS YOU NEED...PM ME IF INTERESTED...$18.00 EACH WITH FREE SHIPPING....THE MORE YOU BUY THE CHEAPER THE PRICE!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


was thinking about buying that a few days ago at my lhs.. looks like a nice kit


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 5 2008, 11:22 AM~10094686
> *GOT SOME MORE KITS UP FOR SALE...$16.00 EACH WITH FREE SHIPPING!...PAYPAL PREFERED,BUT WILL ACCEPT MONEY ORDERS ONLY IF YOUR SERIOUS...NO BULLSHITTERS!
> 
> 
> ...


whats left outa this group? :cheesy:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

EVERYTHING LEFT EXCEPT THE 70 IMPY,65 PONTIAC 2+2,THE 58 IMPY,AND THE 63 IMPY IS GONE...SOLD! THE REST IS AVAILABLE!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

65 rivi still here i guess...?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 9 2008, 09:13 AM~10126338
> *65 rivi still here i guess...?
> *



Yupp still available! But paypal only for you KARLA, I played enough of your games! Aint gonna do it again, if you paypal the money then. I know your for real! But other than that no paypal no buys from lowridermodels, and that's for you only!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

paypal sent for a 66 imp!  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 9 2008, 02:40 PM~10127025
> *Yupp still available! But paypal only for you KARLA, I played enough of your games! Aint gonna do it again, if you paypal the money then. I know your for real! But other than that no paypal no buys from lowridermodels, and that's for you only!
> *


again..im not karla......i havnt messed wit u before.....i dont do anything but paypal anyway..so yea we can stop all the bullshittin cuz im not carl...ask around and theyll tell u who he is..im not playin around here..


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Ok but I was told you were Carla, if not Carla, you got to be Byron meeks! Let's see some of your builds!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 9 2008, 04:04 PM~10127401
> *Ok but I was told you were Carla, if not Carla, you got to be Byron meeks! Let's see some of your builds!
> *


photo id :dunno:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Yeah let's see some photo I.d. Homie!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Mar 7 2008, 11:43 AM~10114618
> *lol hey u got any 94 impala kits
> *


this is carla homie.....  and CNDYBLU66SS is the 88mcls kid......


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Damn, if I woulda know dubleduces was Carla I would smacked the SHIT outta him at the nnl for all the SHIT he talked to me on yahoo, and for trying to impersonate Biggs!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 9 2008, 03:23 PM~10127718
> *Damn, if I woulda know dubleduces was Carla I would smacked the SHIT outta him at the nnl for all the SHIT he talked to me on yahoo, and for trying to impersonate Biggs!
> *


DAM DON'T TELL ME HE IS CARLA. OH WELL NEXT TIME. :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 9 2008, 04:27 PM~10127746
> *DAM DON'T TELL ME HE IS CARLA.  OH WELL NEXT TIME.  :biggrin:
> *


i kept telling you this fool was carla,why you think hes was all nervous when he met you


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

hno:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Mar 9 2008, 05:31 PM~10127767
> *i kept telling you this fool was carla,why you think hes was all nervous when he met you
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

what the fuck


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 9 2008, 02:14 PM~10127435
> *photo id :dunno:
> *


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Mar 10 2008, 05:40 AM~10132278
> *
> 
> 
> ...



MANY DUCES THAT AINT YOU!

WE WERE TALKING TO CANDYBLU66SS.............


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

I want the 59 and60 you still have them


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Mar 10 2008, 06:42 AM~10132505
> *I want the 59 and60 you still have them
> *



Yupp PM me if u want them!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

my bad lo


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Mar 10 2008, 12:05 PM~10134407
> *my bad lo
> *


THIS LITTLE HOMIE IS KOOL, HE EVEN BOUGHT A DALLAS SWEATSHIRT TO WEAR TO THE SHOW. HE ASKED ME WHAT WAS BIGGS FAVORITE TEAM. NOW THAT'S WHAT I CALL WANTING TO MAKE A GREAT IMPRESSION. YOUR OKAY IN MY BOOKS LITTLE HOMIE, JUST STAY OUT OF TROUBLE. MEMBER I KNOW YOUR GRANDPARENTS, OH BTW DID I TELL YOU THEY GAVE ME THIER NUMBER.........


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 10 2008, 01:09 PM~10134432
> *THIS LITTLE HOMIE IS KOOL, HE EVEN BOUGHT A DALLAS SWEATSHIRT TO WEAR TO THE SHOW. HE ASKED ME WHAT WAS BIGGS FAVORITE TEAM. NOW THAT'S WHAT I CALL WANTING TO MAKE A GREAT IMPRESSION. YOUR OKAY IN MY BOOKS LITTLE HOMIE, JUST STAY OUT OF TROUBLE. MEMBER I KNOW YOUR GRANDPARENTS, OH BTW DID I TELL YOU THEY GAVE ME THIER NUMBER.........
> *


 :0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 10 2008, 12:09 PM~10134432
> *THIS LITTLE HOMIE IS KOOL, HE EVEN BOUGHT A DALLAS SWEATSHIRT TO WEAR TO THE SHOW. HE ASKED ME WHAT WAS BIGGS FAVORITE TEAM. NOW THAT'S WHAT I CALL WANTING TO MAKE A GREAT IMPRESSION. YOUR OKAY IN MY BOOKS LITTLE HOMIE, JUST STAY OUT OF TROUBLE. MEMBER I KNOW YOUR GRANDPARENTS, OH BTW DID I TELL YOU THEY GAVE ME THIER NUMBER.........
> *


X-2 HE'S COOL, HE BOUGHT ONE OF MY MODELS TOO AND NOT EVEN 2 SECONDS THAT I BROUGHT IT OUT HE SAID" I'LL TAKE IT" :roflmao: 
THANKS AGAIN LIL HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

no problem


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I aint got no chingaso ! We we're just checking!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ok enuf bullshittin/whorin on his topic....buy this stuff from the man!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

double post


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels+Mar 9 2008, 04:04 PM~10127401-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



enuf proof?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

every one knows im back so shut the fuck up


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Mar 10 2008, 02:58 PM~10135636
> *every one knows im back so shut the fuck up
> *


LOOK LIL HOMIE I DONT APPRECIATE YOUR BAD LANGUAGE ON MY SALES TOPIC!,WHEN I GET YOUR MONEY OR MONEY ORDER I WILL BE MAILING IT BACK TO YOU....I DONT APPRECIATE YOUR FOWL LANGUAGE AND WHAT YOU HAVE DONE IN THE PAST TO ME ON YAHOO, AND TRYING TO IMPERSONATE MR.BIGGS AINT COOL.....NO WONDER WHY YOU WERE SCARED! IT IS TRUE ON WHAT TWINN SAID! I'M POSTING THIS UP FOR THE WORLD TO SEE..I AINT GOT NO SHAME IN MY GAME HERE LIL HOMIE!....*DONT INQUIRE ABOUT ANYTHING I GOT FOR SALE/OR TRADE!AND SO EVERYONE KNOWS THAT I'M TRUE AND A REAL MAN HERE...I APPOLOGIZE CANDYBLUE66SS FOR CALLING YOU CARLA AND PICKING ON YOU.....AND AS FOR YOU CARLA I COULD GO ON ABOUT ALL THE B.S. YOU STARTED AND DID IN THE PAST.IF YOU LIKE I COULD RUIN YOUR REP. RIGHT HERE AND NOW,BUT BECUSE I'M REAL LIKE THAT!...AND TO EVERYONE ELSE THAT SELLS ON HERE JUST A LIL BEWARE OF CARLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 10 2008, 06:29 PM~10135855
> *LOOK LIL HOMIE I DONT APPRECIATE YOUR BAD LANGUAGE ON MY SALES TOPIC!,WHEN I GET YOUR MONEY OR MONEY ORDER I WILL BE MAILING IT BACK TO YOU....I DONT APPRECIATE YOUR FOWL LANGUAGE AND WHAT YOU HAVE DONE IN THE PAST TO ME ON YAHOO, AND TRYING TO IMPERSONATE MR.BIGGS AINT COOL.....NO WONDER WHY YOU WERE SCARED! IT IS TRUE ON WHAT TWINN SAID! I'M POSTING THIS UP FOR THE WORLD TO SEE..I AINT GOT NO SHAME IN MY GAME HERE LIL HOMIE!....DONT INQUIRE ABOUT ANYTHING I GOT FOR SALE/OR TRADE!AND SO EVERYONE KNOWS THAT I'M TRUE AND A REAL MAN HERE...I APPOLOGIZE CANDYBLUE66SS FOR CALLING YOU CARLA AND PICKING ON YOU.....AND AS FOR YOU CARLA I COULD GO ON ABOUT ALL THE B.S. YOU STARTED AND DID IN THE PAST.IF YOU LIKE I COULD RUIN YOUR REP. RIGHT HERE AND NOW,BUT BECUSE I'M REAL LIKE THAT!...AND TO EVERYONE ELSE THAT SELLS ON HERE JUST A LIL BEWARE OF CARLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


its cool homie :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

SHREKINACUTTY PM ME WHAT KITS YOU GOT FROM ME SO I CAN GET THEM IN THE MAIL.

85BIRRATZ PM ME WHAT YOU GOT BESIDES THE 71.

EVIL C PM ME YOUR ADDRESS.

LINC PM ME YOUR NEW MAILING ADDRESS!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 10 2008, 03:44 PM~10135945
> *SHREKINACUTTY PM ME WHAT KITS YOU GOT FROM ME SO I CAN GET THEM IN THE MAIL.
> 
> 85BIRRATZ PM ME WHAT YOU GOT BESIDES THE 71.
> ...


408MODELS RED & WHITE SILVERADO :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

My badd smiley! I forgot thanx for reminding me homie!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

spikekid999 magnum and shop dio :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

whats on the sales list homie ? whats left?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 11 2008, 08:46 AM~10137003
> *whats on the sales list homie ? whats left?
> *


*X2*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

i will be posting up some new stuff tommorow!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 10 2008, 04:29 PM~10135855
> *LOOK LIL HOMIE I DONT APPRECIATE YOUR BAD LANGUAGE ON MY SALES TOPIC!,WHEN I GET YOUR MONEY OR MONEY ORDER I WILL BE MAILING IT BACK TO YOU....I DONT APPRECIATE YOUR FOWL LANGUAGE AND WHAT YOU HAVE DONE IN THE PAST TO ME ON YAHOO, AND TRYING TO IMPERSONATE MR.BIGGS AINT COOL.....NO WONDER WHY YOU WERE SCARED! IT IS TRUE ON WHAT TWINN SAID! I'M POSTING THIS UP FOR THE WORLD TO SEE..I AINT GOT NO SHAME IN MY GAME HERE LIL HOMIE!....DONT INQUIRE ABOUT ANYTHING I GOT FOR SALE/OR TRADE!AND SO EVERYONE KNOWS THAT I'M TRUE AND A REAL MAN HERE...I APPOLOGIZE CANDYBLUE66SS FOR CALLING YOU CARLA AND PICKING ON YOU.....AND AS FOR YOU CARLA I COULD GO ON ABOUT ALL THE B.S. YOU STARTED AND DID IN THE PAST.IF YOU LIKE I COULD RUIN YOUR REP. RIGHT HERE AND NOW,BUT BECUSE I'M REAL LIKE THAT!...AND TO EVERYONE ELSE THAT SELLS ON HERE JUST A LIL BEWARE OF CARLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *



im wondering now.... we did a trade, i got my end (becuase Duces bought from beto and had it shipped to me)
I sent my end, with some extras he was asking for. and he says it never showed up. so i said id send out a second package.(which I havent done yet because I had a feeling something was up!!!( everyone knows my tradeing/selling, etc. reputation on here, I take care of my stuff, and hook up ALLOT of people)

I think i got taken!!
:angry:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

thats fine lowridermodels ill take my bisnuss some where else


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt another load of b.s. big bro or what?

you know how to get at me bro hit me up.....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Vegance PM me!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 11 2008, 01:39 PM~10143469
> *Vegance PM me!
> *


got you bro...


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

IS THE '54 PANEL STILL AVAIABLE?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 11 2008, 05:53 PM~10145746
> *IS THE '54 PANEL STILL AVAIABLE?
> *



yupp still avail!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

JUST A LITTLE UPDATE ON TRACKING #'S:

MAGRAW:0308 0070 0001 9532 5337

8BALL:0308 0070 0001 9532 5290

SPIKEKID999:0308 0070 0001 9532 5283

SHREKINACUTTY:0308 0070 0001 9532 5320

LONNIE: 0308 0070 0001 9532 5313

408MODELS: 0308 0070 0001 9532 5306

AND LINC YOURS IS IN THE MAIL AS WELL!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

mine go out to ?


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 11 2008, 10:37 PM~10148439
> *JUST A LITTLE UPDATE ON TRACKING #'S:
> 
> MAGRAW:0308 0070 0001 9532 5337
> ...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 12 2008, 12:37 AM~10148439
> *JUST A LITTLE UPDATE ON TRACKING #'S:
> 
> MAGRAW:0308 0070 0001 9532 5337
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 12 2008, 01:40 AM~10148829
> *mine go out to ?
> *



x 2


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Bodine and evil c, yours is going out today!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

you ever get that 454 returned to you? I never did see it? I'll double check with the x wife, but far as I know........... nope. If not oh well bro, your still da man.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 11 2008, 05:53 PM~10145746
> *IS THE '54 PANEL STILL AVAIABLE?
> *


SORRY JUST NOTICE AT THE TOP, PM ME PRICE SHIPPED. THANKS MARKIE


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

got my package today......now thats fast shipping
thanks lowrider models


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 12 2008, 05:37 AM~10148439
> *JUST A LITTLE UPDATE ON TRACKING #'S:
> 
> MAGRAW:0308 0070 0001 9532 5337
> ...


thanks man it came in the mail today.

:thumbsup: 

and i'm ready to build


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any mini truck kits for sale ?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Mar 12 2008, 06:02 PM~10154046
> *any mini truck kits for sale ?
> *


nope lol :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

whats up homie am looking for a 73,74,75 caprice do you got one or do you know someone that gots one


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 15 2008, 11:30 PM~10177759
> *whats up homie am looking for a 73,74,75 caprice do you got one or do you know someone that gots one
> *


modelers wanted ads homie


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 16 2008, 08:51 AM~10179514
> *modelers wanted ads homie
> *


thanks homie


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

u get my money mark


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

MARK PM ME YOUR ADDY,I LOST IT AGAIN....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*HEY HOMIES...I HAVENT FORGOT ABOUT ANYONES ORDERS,TRYING TO GET THEM OUT AS QUICKLY AS POSSIBLE..MY INTERNET SERVICE GOT SHUT OFF ON THE 15TH...I HAVE HAD SOME MAJOR FAMILY ISSUES COME UP....NO LIE HERE I'M DEAD SERIOUS...MAJOR...MAJOR ISSUES,I'LL GIVE YOU A HINT WHATS GOING ON...IT INVOLVES MY 2 KIDS(BOY/GIRL) MY LITTLEST BROTHER AND THE POLICE.....YOU DO THE MATH AND TRY TO ADD IT UP...I AM SORRY IF YOU HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR SOMETHING OR AN ANWER BACK ON A PM...THERE YA GO...THIS IS WHY I HAVE BEEN AWAY.

MY KIDS ARE MY LIFE HOMIEZ! AND AINT NOBODY GOING TO MESS UP THEIR LIVES....


MR.BIGGS WHEN YOU CAN CALL ME...BETO I'LL BRING YOUR PANEL TO STOCKTON!

PEACE AND PLEASE UNDERSTAND WHERE I'M COMING FROM!   *


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Did you get my package?

ill get out your 15 bucks for that nisssan tommaro!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Yes I got your package!


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Are you happy? What ya gonna do with all that stuff?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

MARKIE, IF YOU CAN SEND THAT PANEL. I WANTED TO START WORKING ON A '54 WAGON. I DON'T WANT TO KILL MY ITCH.....THANKS HOMIE, HOPE EVERYTHING WORKS OUT.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

aight i got my bro on some stuff,

BIG BROTHER KEEP AN EYE ON YA MAILBOX,THATS ALL I CAN SAY JUST TRUST ME... :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 18 2008, 02:15 PM~10199137
> *MARKIE, IF YOU CAN SEND THAT PANEL. I WANTED TO START WORKING ON A '54 WAGON. I DON'T WANT TO KILL MY ITCH.....THANKS HOMIE, HOPE EVERYTHING WORKS OUT.
> *


  AIGHT BIGG HOMIE...WILL SEND IT OUT IN THE NEXT FEW DAYS!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 18 2008, 09:04 PM~10202549
> * AIGHT BIGG HOMIE...WILL SEND IT OUT IN THE NEXT FEW DAYS!
> *


THANK YOU, 408MODELS (SMILEY) IS GETTING ON MY ASS TO BUILD.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*1966 IMPALA "SS",YOU NEED A 65 IMPALA KIT TO COMPLETE IT....$25.00 WITH FREE SHIPPING!!!*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 19 2008, 06:52 AM~10204263
> *1966 IMPALA "SS",YOU NEED A 65 IMPALA KIT TO COMPLETE IT....$25.00 WITH FREE SHIPPING!!!
> 
> 
> ...



mark, pm me price on the 4 door cab on the bottom, thank you


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

WILL IT GET BUILT? :roflmao:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 19 2008, 07:52 AM~10204263
> *1966 IMPALA "SS",YOU NEED A 65 IMPALA KIT TO COMPLETE IT....$25.00 WITH FREE SHIPPING!!!
> 
> 
> ...


i ll take the 66


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Lonnie PM me, Beto PM me!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 19 2008, 10:13 AM~10205792
> *WILL IT GET BUILT? :roflmao:
> *


HUM, WILL YOU EVER GET THE CADDY PARTS :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

The black and white accord sold to 408


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

The 66 impy sold to Lonnie!

The double cab, the blue hilux and the slammed hilux sold, payment pending!


Stock hiluxs for sale still!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

ill take the V-8 crown royal V-5


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 19 2008, 01:21 PM~10207456
> *ill take the V-8 crown royal V-5
> *


PM me


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 19 2008, 01:21 PM~10207456
> *ill take the V-8 crown royal V-5
> *



Sold to [email protected], white crown SOLD!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

dont forget bro you got an evelope comin from me too bro,and i will leave it at that,its a surprise...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

damm, if i would of only seen the topic earlier


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Mar 19 2008, 05:08 PM~10208750
> *damm, if i would of only seen the topic earlier
> *


trust me you aint the only one,he sold one of the trucks he had for a while that i wanted,thats ok,ill still get mine... :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 19 2008, 04:10 PM~10208774
> *trust me you aint the only one,he sold one of the trucks he had for a while that i wanted,thats ok,ill still get mine... :biggrin:
> *



Payment hasn't been recived yet lil bro, I'm giving the buyer till tonite to pay or they are going to the next buyer, plus don't worry lil bro! I gotcha!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 19 2008, 05:18 PM~10208829
> *Payment hasn't been recived yet lil bro, I'm giving the buyer till tonite to pay or they are going to the next buyer, plus don't worry lil bro! I gotcha!
> *


dont worry i got you too.... :biggrin: 


you might wanna make sure there is somethin for ya jaw to bounce off of when you open the envelope,thats all ima say.... :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 20 2008, 12:10 AM~10208774
> *trust me you aint the only one,he sold one of the trucks he had for a while that i wanted,thats ok,ill still get mine... :biggrin:
> *


x2









i been lookin for the 2nd kit for a wile now.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Mar 19 2008, 08:08 PM~10210494
> *x2
> 
> 
> ...


x2 but i have had my eye on one that he has hidden for a small while...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T t t !


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*HOPPIN HYDROS LOWRIDER BIKE KITS...$12.00 EACH WITH FREE SHIPPING!*


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 20 2008, 05:08 PM~10217323
> *HOPPIN HYDROS LOWRIDER BIKE KITS...$12.00 EACH WITH FREE SHIPPING!
> 
> 
> ...


ttt theres some killer deals there yall....


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

ill take the 61 impala and the 63 galaxy


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

61 impala,63 galaxie sold to lonnie


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 20 2008, 07:13 PM~10218127
> *61 impala,63 galaxie sold to lonnie
> *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

GOOD LOOKING OUT MARKIE MY PACKAGE GOT HERE


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Glad you got it!


T t t!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 26 2008, 02:19 PM~9790597
> *PAYPAL ONLY!
> *



I found 2 more 71s avail. Paypal only, PM me if ur interested $25.00 each with free shipping!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

pm sent 4 a 71 resin body.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

u ever send my caddy out


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Mar 22 2008, 01:42 PM~10229497
> *u ever send my caddy out
> *


i hear ya buyin all this shit but we aint seen nothin from ya


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 22 2008, 03:53 PM~10230308
> *i hear ya buyin all this shit but we aint seen nothin from ya
> *


how about everyone keep it in PM's!!!!


you will get it !!


some people have jobs or even kids and cant et back to you ASAP


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanx bodine! If anyone has beef hit me up on a PM or yahoo messenger: lowridermodels is the screen name! I don't appreciate your mouth dubleduces, I will be shipping everything out on Monday as I said in my sales topic, if you can't be patient, the you can ...........get it? GOOD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

its all good


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

Package came today, thanks. Do you have any wheels for sale?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

always have wheels for sale...pm me with what your looking for


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 22 2008, 03:47 PM~10230487
> *Thanx bodine! If anyone has beef hit me up on a PM or yahoo messenger: lowridermodels is the screen name! I don't appreciate your mouth dubleduces, I will be shipping everything out on Monday as I said in my sales topic, if you can't be patient, the you can ...........get it? GOOD!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2


if you aint gonna come into my bros topic with respect dont step in at all,  


btw bro i really need you to CALL me when it arrives,i wont be near a comp for a while,let alone im still workin on walkin like normal,just had surgery friday night,im not sure if david(kustombuilder) told you yet,lets just say im really thankful for having medical through my work,i aint even got my card yet and already had to use it,call me for more details...


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 20 2008, 05:08 PM~10217323
> *HOPPIN HYDROS LOWRIDER BIKE KITS...$12.00 EACH WITH FREE SHIPPING!
> 
> 
> ...


Il give you 32 bucks for them civics if you still gottem.
I'll get the mony in a few days so if you still gottem put them aside for me k ?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

sorry the civics have been sold to someone on another forum.


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

oh poop


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

HEY HOMIEZ...I HAVE PEGASUS 1109,AND 1119 WIRE WHEELS WITH THE WHITE WALL TIRES AVAIL.,$12.00 A SET WITH FREE SHIPPING..IF YOU BUY 2 OR MORE SETS I'LL DO $10.00 EACH SET WITH FREE SHIPPING.
I CAN ALSO DO 2 TONE WHEELS FOR YOU,ANNODIZED BLUE,PURPLE,RED WITH CHROME LIP,OR CHROME SPOKES WITH THE ANNODIZED LIP..$12.00 A SET WITH FREE SHIPPING ON THE 2 TONE SET UPS! PEACE OUT! HITT ME UP IF INTERESTED!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 23 2008, 06:54 PM~10237445
> *HEY HOMIEZ...I HAVE PEGASUS 1109,AND 1119 WIRE WHEELS WITH THE WHITE WALL TIRES AVAIL.,$12.00 A SET WITH FREE SHIPPING..IF YOU BUY 2 OR MORE SETS I'LL DO $10.00 EACH SET WITH FREE SHIPPING.
> I CAN ALSO DO 2 TONE WHEELS FOR YOU,ANNODIZED BLUE,PURPLE,RED WITH CHROME LIP,OR CHROME SPOKES WITH THE ANNODIZED LIP..$12.00 A SET WITH FREE SHIPPING ON THE 2 TONE SET UPS! PEACE OUT! HITT ME UP IF INTERESTED!
> *


 :0 :0 

ooohhh i have a genious thought for a set with blue lip and the rest chrome... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

ok i know of a certain model they would look killer on.... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

big body vert.....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

BUMP,BUMP,BUMP....THATS THE SOUND OF MY 15'S WHEN THEY HITTIN IN MY TRUNK.....(KOTTONMOUTH KINGS)


T T T!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 24 2008, 11:52 AM~10238490
> *BUMP,BUMP,BUMP....THATS THE SOUND OF MY 15'S WHEN THEY HITTIN IN MY TRUNK.....(KOTTONMOUTH KINGS)
> T T T!
> *


I SAID BUMP, BUMP, BUMP, WE THE KOTTONMOUTH KINGS, AND WE DON'T GIVE AFUCK

:cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels+Mar 24 2008, 11:52 AM~10238490-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and for those who have no clue what song or band we are talking about, heres the song we are quoting.... 

Kottonmouth Kings - Bump


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 24 2008, 07:39 AM~10240702
> *and for those who have no clue what song or band we are talking about, heres the song we are quoting....
> 
> Kottonmouth Kings - Bump
> *


 :uh: your an idiot! go fuckup your own topic!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 24 2008, 10:46 PM~10240745
> *:uh: your an idiot!  go fuckup your own topic!
> *


just trying to help, bro

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 23 2008, 08:52 PM~10238490
> *BUMP,BUMP,BUMP....THATS THE SOUND OF MY 15'S WHEN THEY HITTIN IN MY TRUNK.....(KOTTONMOUTH KINGS)
> T T T!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

yo vegance...got the envolope today...when i can i'll call you..on duty today


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 24 2008, 03:43 PM~10244159
> *yo vegance...got the envolope today...when i can i'll call you..on duty today
> *


    

good to know big bro....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 24 2008, 06:39 AM~10240702
> *and for those who have no clue what song or band we are talking about, heres the song we are quoting....
> 
> Kottonmouth Kings - Bump
> *


KOOL BEATS AND SOUND, I LIKE IT. I ALSO LIKE THE VID WITH CYPRESS HILL.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

I sent you box out today.. You should see it by the end of the week.. Thanks


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

Got my 66 and 58 imps today! thanks bro! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt for my bro...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Yo vegance your package went out today! I hope you like what I sent, call me when you get it!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 25 2008, 10:39 AM~10250773
> *Yo vegance your package went out today! I hope you like what I sent, call me when you get it!
> *


call me so i have your number!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Yo kev PM me ur # its on my computer at home, I'm on my blacberry now


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 25 2008, 11:38 AM~10251322
> *Yo kev PM me ur # its on my computer at home, I'm on my blacberry now
> *


pm sent.... :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Beto your panel is in the mail, if anyone has money orders on the way to me ill ship your stuff asap, if you have ordered from me and I haven't told you your stuff is on the way PM me with what you bought and your mailing address as for I will not be selling or buying here on layitlow anymore, I have had some tramatic times hit my life right now, I'm done! Marky marks auto sales is officially closed and out of buisness!! Sorry homiez! I gotta do what I gotta do! Ill still do trades and that's it! Peace I'm out!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 26 2008, 01:40 PM~10261172
> *Beto your panel is in the mail, if anyone has money orders on the way to me ill ship your stuff asap, if you have ordered from me and I haven't told you your stuff is on the way PM me with what you bought and your mailing address as for I will not be selling or buying here on layitlow anymore, I have had some tramatic times hit my life right now, I'm done! Marky marks auto sales is officially closed and out of buisness!! Sorry homiez! I gotta do what I gotta do! Ill still do trades and that's it! Peace I'm out!
> *


damn bro,best of luck with it,and remember you know im here for ya bro...


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

damn...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Mar 26 2008, 02:37 PM~10261589
> *damn...
> *


x2


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*MARKIE, YOU GET A CHANGE TO SHIP THAT PANEL?*


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 26 2008, 01:40 PM~10261172
> *Beto your panel is in the mail, if anyone has money orders on the way to me ill ship your stuff asap, if you have ordered from me and I haven't told you your stuff is on the way PM me with what you bought and your mailing address as for I will not be selling or buying here on layitlow anymore, I have had some tramatic times hit my life right now, I'm done! Marky marks auto sales is officially closed and out of buisness!! Sorry homiez! I gotta do what I gotta do! Ill still do trades and that's it! Peace I'm out!
> *


that help big homie? :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 26 2008, 01:47 PM~10261657
> *that help big homie? :biggrin:
> *


*OOPS, I SHOULD HAVE READ THE ABOVE POST FIRST HUH.......*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T t t!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

you got my pm homie, ive got alot of kits and promos and built models from you mark, you always had good deals, i hope everything works out 4 you and yours, and if there anything i can do 2 help, let me know, this thread will be missed. good luck homie.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

Just hope everthing works for you and best of luck.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:tears: sorry homies! i'll still be here but for trades only! :tears: 

thanx for the support(online) 2008 has been a horrible year so far!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 26 2008, 09:11 PM~10265223
> *:tears: sorry homies! i'll still be here but for trades only! :tears:
> 
> thanx for the support(online) 2008 has been a horrible year so far!
> *


SO, DO YOU WANT TO TRADE FOR THE TRUCKS?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

damn that sucks but im glad i got alot to trade hope things get better homie been thru some stuff myself good luck bro


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 26 2008, 08:23 PM~10264237
> *OOPS, I SHOULD HAVE READ THE ABOVE POST FIRST HUH.......
> *


maybe.. :biggrin: 

its all good you know im always up to help the homies...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 26 2008, 10:11 PM~10265223
> *:tears: sorry homies! i'll still be here but for trades only! :tears:
> 
> thanx for the support(online) 2008 has been a horrible year so far!
> *


dont worry this just gives me time to save up and when you come back to sellin you know ill be able to damn near clear you out at least a 1/4 of the way.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


really though homie,its all good,you know you gotta do what you gotta do,and besides you know the lil homie will be here to help you when you back anyways..


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

JUST A LIL UPDATE ON SHIPPING:

ALL PACKAGES WENT OUT YESTERDAY..............

BETO
[email protected]
BODINE
PHATRAS
ALL GOT MAILED OUT TUESDAY 04/08/08


KEEP AN EYE OUT FOR AN UPCOMING MOVING SALE TODAY!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

mmmmm.. moving sale..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 9 2008, 03:06 PM~10373298
> *mmmmm.. moving sale..
> *


 ima end up getting evicted after this. :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*SERIOUS BUYERS ONLY....NO BULL SHITTERS!*


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

PM SENT


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

1 CAPRICE COP CAR SOLD TO SHREKINACUTTY! 2 TAXI CAPRICES SOLD TO MINI DREAMS! THANX HOMIEZ!


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 9 2008, 12:58 PM~10373720
> *1 CAPRICE COP CAR SOLD TO SHREKINACUTTY! 2 TAXI CAPRICES SOLD TO MINI DREAMS! THANX HOMIEZ!
> *


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hey homie did you send out them regal/grand national parts?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

yawn


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

lonnie
spikekidd
your stuff got mailed today (wednesday)


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*$16.00 EACH WITH FREE SHIPPING...PAYPAL ONLY*


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Mark I'll take the '61


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

BIGG C YOUR $ORDER IS IN THE MAIL TOMMOROW BRO!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 9 2008, 05:55 PM~10375117
> *lonnie
> spikekidd
> your stuff got mailed today (wednesday)
> *


thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T BUY THIS STUFF UP!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

bump for an awsome seller


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THE 95 IMPALA GLUE KIT,AND DODGE SIDEWINDER SOLD TO 85BIRRATZ! THANX FOR THE BIZ HOMIE!


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks, always good to do business with you.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 9 2008, 11:40 AM~10373590
> *$16.00 EACH WITH FREE SHIPPING...PAYPAL ONLY
> 
> 
> ...


2 s10's and 95 ss in pic1 avail still

everything in the 2nd pic everything avail.except the 61,sidewinder,and 95 ss


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

bump for the homie


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 9 2008, 04:53 PM~10375632
> *thanks homie :thumbsup:
> *



x2


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks again homie, got everything 2day.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

spikekid999
low and beyond pm me your address's so i can mail out to you!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*$11.00 EACH KIT WITH FREE SHIPPING.....PAYPAL ONLY!....TODAY ONLY! $11.00 EACH KIT( 2 KITS FOR $20.00) WITH FREE SHIPPING! EVERYTHINGS COMPLETE EXCEPT THE CROWN VIC....ALL THE POLICE STUFF IS GONNE BUT A COMPLETE CAR....WILL MAKE A GOOD DONK!...SERIOUS BUYERS ONLY!...PM ME IF INTERESTED!*


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Damn, too bady i dont have PAYPAL....


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 17 2008, 03:12 PM~10439517
> *Damn, too bady i dont have PAYPAL....
> *



YOU too bad i`m broke :angry:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Apr 17 2008, 04:24 PM~10439591
> *YOU too bad i`m broke :angry:
> *


that sucks, i got money, just not a bank account, so no paypal.....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 17 2008, 01:12 PM~10439517
> *Damn, too bady i dont have PAYPAL....
> *


TRUST ME I KNOW.......  :biggrin: 

YOU AINT THE ONLY ONE HOMIE


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 17 2008, 03:10 PM~10439501
> *$13.00 EACH KIT WITH FREE SHIPPING.....<span style=\'color:blue\'>PAYPAL ONLY!....TOMMOROW IS MY LIL GIRLS BDAY AND I WANT HER TO HAVE A NICE BDAY...ITS HARD WHEN YOU HAVE NO SNAPS TO DO SO......TODAY ONLY! $13.00 EACH KIT( 2 KITS FOR $22.00) WITH FREE SHIPPING! EVERYTHINGS COMPLETE EXCEPT THE CROWN VIC....ALL THE POLICE STUFF IS GONNE BUT A COMPLETE CAR....WILL MAKE A GOOD DONK!...SERIOUS BUYERS ONLY!...PM ME IF INTERESTED!</span>
> 
> *




You should have  some chip's Mark ! Pay Paled $85.00 a week ago today ! Have you shipped yet ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 16 2008, 11:54 AM~10429448
> *spikekid999
> low and beyond pm me your address's so i can mail out to you!
> *


 YOU NEED MY ADDY TOO ? :uh:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 17 2008, 01:48 PM~10439774
> *You  should have  some  chip's  Mark  !  Pay  Paled  $85.00 a  week ago  today  !  Have  you  shipped  yet  ?
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 17 2008, 12:50 PM~10439794
> *YOU  NEED  MY  ADDY  TOO ? :uh:
> *


 :uh: STOP ACTIN A FOOL IN MY SALES THREAD...PM ME IF YOU WANT ANY INFO...I GOT YOUR ADDRESS DAVE! CHILL...DAMN!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 17 2008, 04:00 PM~10439880
> *:uh: STOP ACTIN A FOOL IN MY SALES THREAD...PM ME IF YOU WANT ANY INFO...I GOT YOUR ADDRESS DAVE! CHILL...DAMN!!!!!!!!! :0
> *



WHAT ????????????????????????????????


You should notify your customers ! We shouldn't have to track the saler down thats bad busniess bro ! 


And i wasn't acting fool ! Was stating a fact and asking a question ! Cause i seen a few more kits is all ! :angry:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE....WE ALREADY TALKED ABOUT YOUR SHIPMENT YESTERDAY.....ON YAHOO MESSENGER...........................................


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 17 2008, 12:10 PM~10439501
> *$11.00 EACH KIT WITH FREE SHIPPING.....PAYPAL ONLY!....TODAY ONLY! $11.00 EACH KIT( 2 KITS FOR $20.00) WITH FREE SHIPPING! EVERYTHINGS COMPLETE EXCEPT THE CROWN VIC....ALL THE POLICE STUFF IS GONE BUT A COMPLETE CAR....WILL MAKE A GOOD DONK!...SERIOUS BUYERS ONLY!...PM ME IF INTERESTED!
> 
> 
> ...



 T T T! :0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i see a 69 drop top gtx in the mix :cheesy: but no paypal


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

marky mark is my new hobbie lobby, pm sent. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: vengence, *streetsupraz*, dubelduces

sup bro i see you in here


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

the s10/ss,and c1500 sold to dropped at birth!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 17 2008, 11:52 PM~10442842
> *the s10/ss,and c1500 sold to dropped at birth!
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks again mark.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:0


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 17 2008, 07:36 PM~10442655
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: vengence, streetsupraz, dubelduces
> 
> ...


Whats up man. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetsupraz_@Apr 19 2008, 09:16 AM~10453043
> *Whats up man. :biggrin:
> *


nadawhola just tryin to tend to business :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*MARKY MARKS IS BACK UP AND RUNNING NOW THAT I GOT AWAY FROM ALL THE BULLSHIT OUT IN CALI.....$15.00 EACH KIT WITH FREE SHIPPING....*PAYPAL ONLY*</span>*
<img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/lilsales777001.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/lilsales777002.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*<span style=\'color:red\'>PM ME IF INTERESTED!*


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

got a better pic of the MPC cuda?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 5 2008, 09:35 AM~10578873
> *got a better pic of the MPC cuda?
> *



NOPE THATS IT FOR NOW I JUST REPACKED THEM INTO THE BACK OF MY MOTOR HOME....SORRY BRO!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

t t t


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 5 2008, 09:30 AM~10578842
> *TODAY ONLY!....$13.00 EACH WITH FREE SHIPPING!*


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

what year cuda is that??


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 6 2008, 11:13 AM~10587364
> *what year cuda is that??
> *



68?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

U get my Pm, MARK?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@May 6 2008, 11:07 AM~10587803
> *68?
> *


nope. its either a 70 or a 72-74. ive got a 70 and 71, so im looking for 72-74s


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey homiez, I have some stuff I'm selling but I don't have pics becuse my laptop crashed and I'm using my cell phone.



Anyway I have a resin 66 impala with all the flashing removed and in primer it includes the interior bucket, dash, front and rear bumpers, you need the 65 impy kit to complete it. $30.00 with free shipping. 


I also have a 71 impala in primer with all the flashing removed, it includes the int bucket, front and rear bumpers, you need the 70 imp kit to complete it. $40.00 with free shipping!


And I have about 6 of the HOUSE OF KOLOR kustom stencils #2 still in the package $10.00 each with free shipping!

PM ME IF INTERESTED!

PAYPAL ONLY!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T t t


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

wish i had 3O right now, ide grab that 66. goodluck with your sales homie.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hah, my dad had the 78 Vette in 1:1..same colors & all that shit!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T t t


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT I GOT ONLINE AT MY BROTHERS TO CHECK ON THINGS


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

homie....... still have the 66imp?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 15 2008, 04:27 PM~10664844
> *homie....... still have the 66imp?
> *



Yupp still got it, I still have your kits here too


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Ok homies, I'm moving into my new place and going to be selling off a bunch of my personal collection becuse I owe my big bro $1200 and need to pay him off, I have lots of good stuff but I won't be able to post any pictures becuse my laptop crashed, but I will be posting up a list late tonite or in the morning, I have aoshima, fujimi, imex, etc in kits, no junk all good stuff! Peace out! Keep an eye out!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

did you figure out the year on that MPC cuda??


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

you know me homie, i always got an eye out, i got my eye on the 62 vert to,pm on its way.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

The 62 VERT is still available


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Damn sever


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Ok here's a list as I PRomised, the prices include shipping: 


Aoshima: 
Stock hilux 4 Dr pickup


Luxy lexus gs 400
Mazda rx7 veilside

Fujimi: 
Old school savana gt

Tamiya: 
Honda fit
Old school Honda NIII 360
88 Toyota supra
Mazda rx7 r1

Hasagawa:
Porsche 944 cabriolet

All kits listed above $30.00 each with free shipping, paypal PRefered

AMT: 
51 Chevy belair
51 Chevy fleetline

Lindberg: 

Dodge caravan I have 2 avail.

$15.00 each with free shipping! PM me if your serious! Paypal only!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

dibs on the 62ss vert, pm on its way homie.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 18 2008, 11:56 PM~10684009
> *did you figure out the year on that MPC cuda??
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

62 vert sold. 


The cuda is a 70


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ah damn, thanks


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I want everyone here on lil to know this..... I aint got shit to hide, I'm not here to burn or rip anyone off!! 408models, mini dreams, and [email protected], as soon as I revive my pay check I will be mailing out your kits! And David is getting his $50 bones back that I owe him through the mail!

I have been going through some really hard times in my life the last few months.... Look at me as a good person or look at me as a bad person I really don't give a fuck right now, I have had to relocate to another state for my kids sake, here it is: my lil bro molested my kids, my kids lives are screwed! I have been going through somke hard shit, I up and left my family on my side! My lil bro has 18 felonys on his chest right now which I could. Give a shit, I wanna kill the muthafucka but ill let the big boys in the big house take care of him! I just wanted to let everyone know I aint got SHIT to hide! Here it is un the wide open public for the whole world to see!


Peace out and keep this hobby alive! I'm not mad at anyone! Just like to keep things on the up and up! Latez!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Figgun server


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Wow sorry to hear that homie!!!! I don't have kids but can totaly relate to you wanting to kill. If I ever did have kids and that shit happend I don't know exactly what I'd do but I know it wouldn't be pretty.... And to top it off damn right within the family!!! Keep your head high homie!! It's hard to say things will be ok cause that's a mind fuck for the rest of time.. All I can say is just stay strong and help your little ones with what ever they need to get there minds off of the past and looking towards there bright futures!
:angel:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

fuck that sucks bro 
you were the man in the subject you moved away and didnt do anything that you would regret as for him its called carma what goes around comes back twice harder as for me i dont have any kids but if that happened to mine (when i have any) i would unleash on the person there would be nothing left of him to feed to the fish
that being said keep your chin up and dont let this shit bring you down


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

PM sent !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

PM sent !


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Damn homie I'm sorry to read this. That muthafucker will get his when he gets in. Just keep your head up, and be there for your kids homie.....


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey homie
I'm a dad too so totally understand .
hang in there homie as best you can !!!
you know you got friends here !!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

aye is the crown vic still avaible ???


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 20 2008, 07:29 PM~10699730
> *I want everyone here on lil to know this..... I aint got shit to hide, I'm not here to burn or rip anyone off!! 408models, mini dreams, and [email protected], as soon as I revive my pay check I will be mailing out your kits! And David is getting his $50 bones back that I owe him through the mail!
> 
> I have been going through some really hard times in my life the last few months.... Look at me as a good person or look at me as a bad person I really don't give a fuck right now, I have had to relocate to another state for my kids sake, here it is: my lil bro molested my kids, my kids lives are screwed! I have been going through somke hard shit, I up and left my family on my side! My lil bro has 18 felonys on his chest right now which I could. Give a shit, I wanna kill the muthafucka but ill let the big boys in the big house take care of him! I just wanted to let everyone know I aint got SHIT to hide! Here it is un the wide open public for the whole world to see!
> ...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 20 2008, 04:56 PM~10700040
> *fuck that sucks bro
> you were the man in the subject you moved away and didnt do anything that you would regret as for him its called carma what goes around comes back twice harder as for me i dont have any kids but if that happened to mine (when i have any) i would unleash on the person there would be nothing left of him to feed to the fish
> that being said keep your chin up and dont let this shit bring you down
> *


and then your kids would have no dad to help them get thru the rest of their lives since you'll be in jail what the fukker should be..... u need to stop and think about shit before opening your fukkin mouth......


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

dont worry big bro you know i got ya back,keep ya head up and you have my number....


and just trust me he will get what he deserves and he will have to know he is fucked for life if he ever makes it out..


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

sorry to here that bro, when you get a chance is cool with me onthat package, got alot on my table right now anyways.

also i'll trade my stuff bro that you got off me, what can i pick


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 21 2008, 10:40 AM~10704527
> *sorry to here that bro, when you get a chance is cool with me onthat package, got alot on my table right now anyways.
> 
> also i'll trade my stuff bro that you got off me, what can i pick
> *



Pick away bro!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 21 2008, 01:17 PM~10705705
> *Pick away bro!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

sorry to hear this homie, ill be here,im not goin anywhere, no stress,handle your bizz and get at me when you can mark.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 19 2008, 02:31 PM~10688916
> *Ok here's a list as I PRomised, the prices include shipping:
> Aoshima:
> Stock hilux 4 Dr pickup
> ...




Here's what's left! rverything is sold


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

damn so i'm late on the honda accord wagon?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Sorry bro, I had a friend visit and he picked up a few of them kits


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T t t


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey homies! I have a 69 impala wagon I got from mini dreams has the trans kit with it, primered ready for paint, complete kit, ill even throw in a set of wires for$75.00 with free shipping! 

PAYPAL ONLY!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 23 2008, 12:15 PM~10721070
> *Hey homies! I have a 69 impala wagon I got from mini dreams has the trans kit with it, primered ready for paint, complete kit, ill even throw in a set of wires for$75.00 with free shipping!
> 
> PAYPAL ONLY!
> *


i'll take it!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

69 wagon sold to linc!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

mark you in ark yet?? hit me up bro!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@May 23 2008, 02:25 PM~10722202
> *mark you in ark yet?? hit me up bro!
> *



No, I live in AZ. Now.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey homies, I have a 66 resin body it inclueds the int. Bucket, front and rear bumpers, you will need. A 65 kit to complete it $25.00 with free shipping and a set of wire wheels


And I have a 71 resin body impala with int bucket, front and rear bumpers, frame, chasis, suspension, all you need is glass from the 70 impala! $25.00 with free shipping and a free set of wire wheels.

PAYPAL ONLY!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T t t!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

CALL ME ESE!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

it the 71 cleard of flash


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 23 2008, 05:26 PM~10723462
> *it the 71 cleard of flash
> *



Yup cleared of flash and primered


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 23 2008, 02:52 PM~10722364
> *No, I live in AZ. Now.
> *


YOU GOING TO OAKIE AL SHOW?


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

Is the 71 impala still available?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kenny_@May 23 2008, 11:54 PM~10726373
> *Is the 71 impala still available?
> *


Pm sent!


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

ill take the 66 impala resin let me know ill paypal you in a couple days or send money order


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scrapping_mazda_mini_@May 24 2008, 08:30 AM~10727232
> *ill take the 66 impala resin  let me know ill paypal you in a couple days or send money order
> *



66 impy sold to this guy^^


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kenny_@May 23 2008, 11:54 PM~10726373
> *Is the 71 impala still available?
> *



71 sold to kenny, payment pending!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Damn server!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T t t


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I have a 80s style cutty resin body up for grabs, you need the grandnational kit to complete it! $25.00 with free shipping, PAYPAL ONLY!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 23 2008, 03:52 PM~10722364
> *No, I live in AZ. Now.
> *


im ready to say fuck it all and move that way homie,then again id be sayin fuck a liscence as well and still driving my olds down there :biggrin: me leave my olds behind would be a :nono:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T t t!


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 24 2008, 07:06 PM~10729474
> *71 sold to kenny, payment pending!
> *


Payment sent  

What's still available?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kenny_@May 25 2008, 01:14 PM~10734451
> *Payment sent
> 
> What's still available?
> *


kenny from MCM??? :scrutinize:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kenny_@May 25 2008, 03:14 PM~10734451
> *Payment sent
> 
> What's still available?
> *



I have a 80s style olds cuttlas supreme resin body, $25.00 shipped


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

got a pic i might want it???????


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@May 25 2008, 04:01 PM~10734649
> *got a pic i might want it???????
> *



No pic, I might have a pic in my sales thread


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

ok i get payed 2sday will u steel have it????do u take money order????


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

sup mark


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@May 25 2008, 04:13 PM~10734710
> *ok i get payed 2sday will u steel have it????do u take money order????
> *



Paypal only!


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

ooo ok i think my dad has paypal


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

ok my dads got paypal ill take it


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@May 25 2008, 04:23 PM~10734749
> *ok my dads got paypal ill take it
> *



Pm me!


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 25 2008, 06:34 PM~10734533
> *kenny from MCM???  :scrutinize:
> *



That's me.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

GOOD LOOKING OUT MARKIE MARK


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

80s style cutty still avail.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

how much?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Olds cutty still avail. $25.00 shipped, paypal only


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

low on funds but good luck with the car lot lol


come on people help the big homie lowridermodels out :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Cutty still avail. All the flashing cleaned, primered, with a set of chrome wire wheels $25.00 with free shipping, paypal only!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 28 2008, 08:30 AM~10753536
> *Cutty still avail. All the flashing cleaned, primered, with a set of chrome wire wheels $25.00 with free shipping, paypal only!
> *



TTT!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I still have a 80s style olds cutlas supreme and a 66 resin impala avail. $25.00 each with free shipping, paypal only!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I said I wouldn't do it, but here it goes, serious buyers only!

Toyota hilux custom version 2 black on the box$30.00 with free shipping.

Toyota hilux high rider double cab 4x4 $30.00 with free shipping.

Hilux radical custom orange on the box $30.00 with free shipping.

Hard to find and rare hilux double cab lowrider custom truck $45.00 with free shipping.

High rider toyota 4x4 4runner $30.00 free shipping.

Stock hilux 4x4 $30.00 shipped.

80 hilux high rider single cab 4x4 $25.00 shipped.

Paypal only!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Olds cutty sold to [email protected]!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T t t!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SOLD!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Toyota 4runner, 1 4x4 hilux, and the johan caddy ambulance sold to linc.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 28 2008, 10:31 PM~10759805
> *Toyota 4runner, 1 4x4 hilux, and the johan caddy ambulance sold to linc.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

is that ext cab hilux still available bro?

ill pm you my new number,lost cell phone so got new one.. PREPAID


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T t t, PAYPAL ONLY! , all the cars in the last pic are $25.00 each with free shipping.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 29 2008, 01:31 AM~10759805
> *Toyota 4runner, 1 4x4 hilux, and the johan caddy ambulance sold to linc.
> *


damn you linc. :biggrin: TTT for the homie.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 29 2008, 10:42 AM~10762405
> *damn you linc. :biggrin:    TTT for the homie.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Bump for the AZ folks :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

dam if i had the cash id buy that lexus from ya


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

All the mini trucks and 4x4 hilux, sale pending.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

All the cars and the 2 stock hilux s still avail.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

U still got that Monte Donk for me???


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 28 2008, 07:13 PM~10758465
> *POSTING PICS FOR THE  HOMIE MARK, HELPLING A HOMIE OUT BUY UP THESE KITS! PAYPAL ONLY,
> 
> 
> ...


Come on help a homie out,all the trucks are left except the hilux 4x4s, the pink lowrider truck those are sold, the rest is $25.00 each with free shipping, all the cars are $20.00 each with free shipping, paypal only, no trades or credit!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Oh yeah the 4runner is gone as well


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I got a revell 64 impala inbuilt, painted and paterned by zack Felix for $35.00 shipped.

Amt 51 Chevy fleetline , and a 51 Chevy belair,$15.00 each shipped.

And a 1975 oldsmobile cutlass promo molded in white with the original box, $50.00 shipped.

PAYPAL ONLY!

Will be posting more up later.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

pics of the impala homie? and you ship my kits out yet? :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 2 2008, 06:16 PM~10783186
> *pics of the impala homie? and you ship my kits out yet? :biggrin:
> *



No pics of the impala, PM me holmez


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Does that Savana GT come with streched wall tires?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jun 2 2008, 09:08 PM~10784609
> *Does that Savana GT come with streched wall tires?
> *



Nope


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T t t


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

help this homie out TTT... helping a homie out from AZ


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

To everyone that has bought something from Mel please send me what you bought and your mailing address, I lost everyones address's when my laptop went down. Thanx for your time and sorry for any delays I have caused you!
PM me with your info and what you bought.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

still got my addy and my list bro?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

This is the last I have to offer, paypal only, no credit, or money orders:

These are bagged kits, $12.00 each kit with free shipping:

59 caddy 2door hardtop

Aoshima Honda accord missing wheels

Lowrider 63 impala with opening trunk

Chevy c1500 xcab p/u no shell

PM me if interested


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

what version is the accord wagon?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

The accord wagons are sold to a friend in cali


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 3 2008, 08:06 PM~10792921
> *The accord wagons are sold to a friend in cali
> *


KOOL, 408MODELS BOUGHT THEM?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

pm sent on the 59 caddy bro.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

59 caddy sold to [email protected] birth


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 3 2008, 08:12 PM~10792990
> *KOOL, 408MODELS BOUGHT THEM?
> *


Nope

you want to buy them Beto?


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

PM'd.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

you still have the veilside combat 2, and one of the 4 door hilux's??


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jun 4 2008, 04:41 AM~10794854
> *you still have the veilside combat 2,  and one of the 4 door hilux's??
> *


Yupp still got the veilslide and a stock hilux 4 door


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 4 2008, 03:56 AM~10794753
> *Nope
> 
> you want to buy them Beto?
> *


 :uh: thats not the one i paid for already is it?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 4 2008, 06:46 AM~10795313
> *:uh: thats not the one i paid for already is it?
> *



No I got your accord packed up and ready to go, my friend bought the accord wagons, and I was asking Beto if he wanted to buy the wagons from him, don't worry homie, I got your kit


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T t t,help support us poor AZ folks!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 4 2008, 07:44 PM~10799589
> *T t t,help  support us poor AZ folks!
> *


haha i think i put one of kids threw college already. TTT for homeboy.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T t t!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:biggrin: AZ in the house :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt yo mark call me!!!


----------



## texashardhittaz08 (May 17, 2008)

why you sellin stuff we cant see 4 ?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texashardhittaz08_@Jun 8 2008, 08:50 PM~10826482
> *why you sellin stuff we cant see 4 ?
> *


read farther back,you will see he is havin a few computer problems..

be patient and get some more posts and maybe he will post some up...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

TTT help homboy out, kits need to go.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

up top


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

do you sell stuff on ebay?if so whats ur ebay name?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

BUMP for the homeboy


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

oh wait....... twinn :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

buy it up!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

x2


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

IM SELLING EVERYTHING...WILL POST PICS WHEN MARINATE GETS HOME...ALL MAKE OFFERS PAYPAL ONLY! MARINATE HAS SOME PICS IN HIS THREAD...NO FUGGIN LOW BALLERS...REASONABLE OFFERS ONLY!..GO LOOK IN MY PROJECTS THREAD ITS ALL FOR SALE...NEED CASH TO GET BACK TO CALI!!!!!!! TEXT ME IF U SEE ANYTHING U WANT!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

pm me the details on this if your selling it plz


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

hey there i have a couple more items for sale,its the last of my stock,will put pics on later if i can get to a puter.

!TODAY ONLY!


71 impala resin body primered ready for paint with a set of wire wheels,u need the 70 impala kit to complete,$25 shipped,paypal only,pm me if interested.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T! buy this impala


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Got me truck today ! Best of luck on way back to Cali ! Hope everything works out for the family Mark !


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

HEY HOMIEZ IM SELLING SOME BUILT UP,LATER ON ILL BE POSTING UP KITS,I AM BACK IN CALI,I DUGG THROUGH MY SHED AND FOUND SOME STUFF I FIGURED I DONT NEED ANYMORE..............................

80S STYLE CADDY COUPE DEVILLE:$20.00 SHIPPED..........









64IMPALA..$30.00 SHIPPED.......................

















63 IMPALA VERT,CHROME CONV. BOOT,CHROEM SUSPENSION,CANDY PAINT,CUSTOME INTERIOR,OPENING HOOD AND TRUNK...$25.00 SHIPPED









61 IMPALA VERT,CANDY PAINT,CHROME SUSPENSION...$30.00 SHIPPED









*PAYPAL ONLY.PM ME IF INTERESTED!*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T buy these up homiez!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

good to see you made it home


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thanx homie,i miss the big AZ


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

t T T,


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 18 2008, 09:25 AM~11371802
> *HEY HOMIEZ IM SELLING SOME BUILT UP,LATER ON ILL BE POSTING UP KITS,I AM BACK IN CALI,I DUGG THROUGH MY SHED AND FOUND SOME STUFF I FIGURED I DONT NEED anymore..............
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

still acnt get into my email to check that car out  

ttt uffin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

TTT come on i
heavy pocket hiters buy this shit up


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

HEY HOMIEZ IM SELLING SOME BUILT UP,LATER ON ILL BE POSTING UP KITS,I AM BACK IN CALI,I DUGG THROUGH MY SHED AND FOUND SOME STUFF I FIGURED I DONT NEED ANYMORE..............................

80S STYLE CADDY COUPE DEVILLE:$20.00 SHIPPED..........









64IMPALA..$30.00 SHIPPED.......................

















63 IMPALA VERT,CHROME CONV. BOOT,CHROEM SUSPENSION,CANDY PAINT,CUSTOME INTERIOR,OPENING HOOD AND TRUNK...$25.00 SHIPPED









61 IMPALA VERT,CANDY PAINT,CHROME SUSPENSION...$30.00 SHIPPED









*TTT</span>*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

The yellow one sold?


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Oppz nevermind i dont have paypal sorry


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Aug 19 2008, 04:08 PM~11385863
> *Oppz nevermind i dont have paypal  sorry
> *



pm me


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

TTT,going to post more up in a few hours,so buy these up!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

ok homiez,i posted up more pics of the 63, and i have some more built ups and kits available...................................




CUSTOMIZED MY ME! 59' CADDY CRUSIN WAGON..$20.00SHIPPED









97 FORD F-150 XCAB,CUSTOM INTERIOR,2 TONE WIRES,BATTS. AND PUMPS IN BED..$20.00 SHIPPED









2000' CHEVY IMPALA WAGON ALL CUSTOMIZED BY MARKY MARK...$45.00 SHIPPED


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Man Mark its been along time since i did that little dodge ! Cool to see it still on the shelf ! 

And here are some better pics of the TUREMINI MINI! 



































































Here you go Mark hope these pics help !


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 20 2008, 03:10 PM~11395835
> *Man  Mark its  been  along  time  since  i did  that  little  dodge  ! Cool  to  see  it  still  on the  shelf  !
> 
> And  here  are  some  better  pics  of the  TUREMINI  MINI!
> ...


THANX MINI,THAT LITTLE TRUCK IS SWEET,IF IT DONT SELL,NO WORRIES IT WILL BE AT A FEW UP AND COMING SHOWS...................................


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

damn i dont have paypall
or i would of bought the 80s caddy


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

OK HERES SOME KIT I PROMISED..........

TESTORS JIMMY FLINTSTONE KITS,MERCSTER,SCREECHOSAURS,AND THE OTHER,..........$20.00 EACH KIT SHIPPED..............................









4 TUNER KITS.....$12.00 EACH SHIPPED........................


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THE YELLOW 64 BUILT UP,AND THE RED 61 BUILT UP,BLUE CADDY BUILT UP PENDING SALE!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

t t t


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

pm me about the van


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

astro van sold,and minis
mini sold!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 20 2008, 05:37 PM~11395585
> *DODGE DAYTONA PAINT,GRAPHICS AND CONSTRUCTION ALL DONE BY MINI DREAMS...$30.00 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> ...


any better pics of this?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 20 2008, 10:57 PM~11400034
> *any better pics of this?
> *



nope,sorry thats it


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 21 2008, 01:57 AM~11400034
> *any better pics of this?
> *



Spike I'll like to see if i have any still on 35.mm and copy them to share ! 

Its about 5-6 years old build 1 of my first pen work ! But its loaded with paint and gel detail ! All PPG paint and clear coat ! It was wet as helll when i sold it a few years back !


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Heres a few pics from when i had it..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

The was back in the rubber ban and o rings days ! LOL!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

it still looks wet when you clean it up,very nice little car!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

talk to me on the daytona Mark!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

minis mini,daytona and the 65 sold all to 1 person


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

t t t


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Good to see you moving some kits ! NOW WHERE THE HIDDEN GOODIES !


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 21 2008, 10:53 AM~11402522
> *Good  to  see  you  moving  some  kits  !  NOW  WHERE  THE  HIDDEN  GOODIES  !
> *


x2 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 21 2008, 09:56 AM~11402546
> *x2 :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *




wait till route 66 revendous smallz i always bring stuff with me there,when is that show? i think mkd posted something up about it but i cant find it


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

all 4 of the tuner kits for $45.00 shipped


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 21 2008, 10:34 AM~11401918
> *minis mini,daytona and the 65 sold all to 1 person
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

TTMFT for homeboy!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

t t t


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels+Aug 20 2008, 02:37 PM~11395585-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




BUY THIS StUFF UP SO I CAN POST THE GOODIES!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

t t t


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

sent payment for caddy today


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

ok homiez i got some more up for grabs,prices include shipping but paypal only prefered.........................................
chevy tahoe,custom paint,and interior$15.00 shipped

















chrysler 300 wagon.....$15.00 shipped

















71 plymouth duster,all wired engine,custom wheels...$15.00 shipped

















95 impala ss,needs a head light,gold and green wheels,candy paint$12.00 shipped









66? riviera built and painted by me,suicide doors,suicide trunk,wired engine,gold plated undercarriage,custom interior...$30.00 shipped









































*PM ME IF INTERESTED,PAYPAL ONLY*


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

any more pics of the duster


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

no more pics on the duster,sorry carla!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

any way to post up the pics of the car i was going to buy?

the 1 you emailed me...cant get my email thing to work


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

t t t


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

t t t,buy it up,make me an offer!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

still have the 59 caddy wagon?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Aug 26 2008, 07:27 AM~11440733
> *still have the 59 caddy wagon?
> *



Yupp pm me


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 25 2008, 03:40 PM~11433852
> *any way to post up the pics of the car i was going to buy?
> 
> the 1 you emailed me...cant get my email thing to work
> *


 :dunno: 

the vert.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 25 2008, 01:00 PM~11433576
> *ok homiez i got some more up for grabs,prices include shipping but paypal only prefered.........................................
> chevy tahoe,custom paint,and interior$15.00 shipped
> 
> ...



IT ALL MUST GO TODAY,I HAVE CAR TAGS TO PAY!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 26 2008, 08:40 AM~11440805
> *Yupp pm me
> *


you sir have a pm


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

tahoe sold, come on buy it up,cheap prices!its all gotta go!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

+ t t


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

pm me about the wagon and impala


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Did you recieve payment for the yellow 64?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

mtx your impala is in the mail as of monday,and the same for you carla,your caddy is on its way


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

the 63,61 vert back up for sale thanx to non payers,$25.00 each shipped,the wagon,impala,and duster still up for grabs,pm me if interested.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

got it today thanks


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 28 2008, 08:36 AM~11459880
> *:biggrin:
> *


Did you ever get my money order?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Aug 28 2008, 12:52 PM~11462627
> *Did you ever get my money order?
> *



Yupp ur car went out monday,read 1 page back and u will see where i said it went out,thanx again homie


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

im realy thinking about getting that duster


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 28 2008, 02:56 PM~11463165
> *Yupp ur car went out monday,read 1 page back and u will see where i said it went out,thanx again homie
> *



Awsome thanks bro ill let ya know when i recieve it!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

TTT buy this stuff up,the caddy wagons available again! make me an offer on sumthing u like!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

sent pm


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

buy it up


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

63 IMPALA VERT,CHROME CONV. BOOT,CHROEM SUSPENSION,CANDY PAINT,CUSTOME INTERIOR,OPENING HOOD AND TRUNK...$25.00 SHIPPED
still got this


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 29 2008, 03:07 AM~11469300
> *63 IMPALA VERT,CHROME CONV. BOOT,CHROEM SUSPENSION,CANDY PAINT,CUSTOME INTERIOR,OPENING HOOD AND TRUNK...$25.00 SHIPPED
> still got this
> *




Yupp paypal only


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

any club plaques?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 29 2008, 11:37 AM~11472152
> *any club plaques?
> *



Yupp all kinds except majestics,pm me


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 29 2008, 12:40 PM~11472185
> *Yupp all kinds except majestics,pm me
> *


pm sent


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 29 2008, 11:37 AM~11472152
> *any club plaques?
> *



Yupp i got club plaques,i have USO,KLIQUE,OLD MEMORIES,TRAFFIC,CRYSTAL PERSUASION,IMPERIALS,INDIVIDUALS,PHAROS,DUKES,all $4.00 each shipped, PAYPAL ONLY, once their gone,their gone!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

hey homiez,i have about 36 pairs of hopping hydros 6x9s $3.00 a set of (2) shipped, i also have 3 sets of the fat 2prong knock offs in gold,and set of gold bullets....$3.00 a set shipped, i have 4 curved universal visors,$3.00 each shipped,and a gold plated showtime set up that includes,4 batterys,2 amps,2 seperated speakers and a double speaker box,2 6x9s,and 2 12' speakers for $15.00 shipped for the full set up,i have 6 resin skulls for your display....$2.00 each shipped, i also have 1 chrome set of (2) chain liscence plater holders with a chain steering wheel,and (2) gold set ups for $6.00 a set shipped,pm me if interested, PAYPAL only!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

t t t


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*t t t, you all asked for club plaques,now buy'em up!*


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

did you get my PM??


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 31 2008, 08:08 AM~11483019
> *did you get my PM??
> *



yeah i sure did,no its not the goons car,its an old johan kit


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

pics?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

no pics,i wont have access to a computer until tuesday


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ight PM me pics whenever you get a chance then


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels+Aug 30 2008, 06:19 PM~11480797-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T T T!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

set aside an IMPERIALS plaque for when i get that 59 imperial from ya :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

we never worked out a trade,plus u better have something good besides parts to trade for my imperial


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

oh the plaques are for sale,it dont say trade


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i gots $


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*T T T* :cheesy:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 31 2008, 09:20 AM~11483254
> *T T T!
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels+Aug 30 2008, 06:19 PM~11480797-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




t t t


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

like a ninja


bump for homeboy! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

hey homiez i need some quick cash here so i got a few things up for grabs.

i have 2 stock olds cutyys,resin bodys for $25.00 each or $40.00 for both shipped.

i also have a resin jerr dann flatbed tow truck with a resin ford cab,frame and roll back bed,u will need a 94 f150 to complete it or use another cab. $50:00 with free shipping.

i also have 2 aoshima 4x4 toyota 4runner kits,$25.00 each or $40.00 for both with free shipping.

will post pics up in 5-6 hours


*PAYPAL ONLY*

i will be posting more up later on,pm me if interested.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 4 2008, 12:55 PM~11518812
> *hey homiez i need some quick cash here so i got a few things up for grabs.
> 
> i have 2 stock olds cutyys,resin bodys for $25.00 each or $40.00 for both shipped.
> ...




TTT!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 4 2008, 02:30 PM~11519577
> *TTT!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

pics of the cutty?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

i wont be able to post pics till sunday


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

did you get the MO yet?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

t t t


----------



## boskeeter (Mar 12, 2006)

any pics of the cutty yet?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*im back with some new sales,i bought them back from a friend and now i need the $$ $25.00 each shipped,PAYPAL ONLY! PM ME IF INTERESTED!*



































































BUILT UPS COMING NEXT :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

i like that Super Woofer...looks like VW van


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*PAYPAL ONLY!*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

theres tha good shit!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

buy it up


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels+Sep 8 2008, 12:37 PM~11549540-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buy it up!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 8 2008, 01:37 PM~11549540
> *im back with some new sales,i bought them back from  a friend and now i need the $$ $25.00 each shipped,PAYPAL ONLY! PM ME IF INTERESTED!
> 
> 
> ...


damn that hilux is nice


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

make me a reasonable offer here peeps! make offers on everything!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

t t t


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

sale pending on the orange hilux


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

red lowrider hilux sold!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

everything except the 2 hiluxs are available,i am no longer holding any kit or built up over 24 hours,and i am no longer accepting money orders or cash, if u dont have paypal im sorry.......im tired of waiting for people wanting something and never sending payment, i wont mention any names.....but yeah....paypal only from now on....sorry!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

the rest of the kits and the 67 are pending sale all to 1 buyer.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

all the kits except the 2 hiluxs and built ups are back for sale,make me a reasonable offer!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

HOW MUCH WITHOUT THE CRAPPY BIG RIMS

CHEVY CAPRICE DONK...$30.00 SHIPPED


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

get it wit the big rims n send em to me :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*THIS IS NOT A SALE HERE,THIS IS AN APPOLOGIE FOR EVERYONE I HAVE DONE SALES WITH OR TRADES, I RECENTLY CAME UP ON SOME MONEY AND BETWEEN NOW AND NEXT WEEK I'LL BE SHIPPING PACKAGES OUT THAT I OWE TO,SO IF WE HAVE DONE A TRADE OR A SALE FEEL FREE TO PM ME WITH WHAT WE TRADED ON OR YOU BOUGHT ALONG WITH YOUR NAME AND ADDRESS I AM FIXING MY BIG F**K UP,I DO ADMIT IT WAS MY FAULT TOO MANY FAMILY PROBS AND JOB ISSUES,I PUT IT ALL BEHIND ME TO HANDLE MY SHIOAT FIRST, SO PLEASE LET ME KNOW WHATS UP AND I HAVE MY XMAS GIFT EXCHNGE GIFT PACKED AND READY TO BE SHIPPED ALL I NEED IS A NAME! PEACE OUT EVERYONE AND HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY HOLIDAYS!* 
  :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

good to hear mark


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels+Nov 11 2008, 07:51 AM~12122989-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YUPP THANX BRO!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T IF ANYONE HAS DONE A TRADE OR SALE WITH ME PLEASE HIT ME UP IN A PM WITH WHAT IM SUPPOSE TO BE SENDING YOU ALONG WITH YOUR ADDRESS SO I CAN GET THEM SHIPPED OUT TO YOU! THANX AND HAVE A NICE NIGHT!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*I GOT SOME KITS UP FOR GRABS...I WILL ACCEPT MONEY ORDERS,PAYPAL AND POSSIBLY TRADE,AND I PROMISE I WILL NOT LAG ON SHIPPING THESE ITEMS TO YOU,IF YOU PAYPAL THEY WILL GO OUT THE FOLLOWING DAY AS LONG AS MY SHIPPING DAY IS NOT ON A SUNDAY...PM ME IF YOUR INTERESTED IN ANY AND IF U WANT TO TRADE SEND ME PICS OF WHAT YOU HAVE TO OFFER!</span>*  

$18.00 EACH KIT SHIPPED....................
<img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/SU1HMDAxMTIuanBn.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/SU1HMDAxMTMuanBn.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

$30.00 EACH SHIPPED.......................
<img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/SU1HMDAxMTQuanBn.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*<span style=\'color:red\'>NO B.S. OUT OF ME ANYMORE I WANT TO GAIN MY GOOD REP BACK!*


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

DIBBS ON FUNNY CAR, BOYDS COUPE, 58 IMPY AND, CIVIC!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

The funny car and Boyds car, 58 impy and civic coupe sold to modeltech


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 1 2008, 12:46 PM~12302092
> *The funny car and Boyds car, 58 impy and civic coupe sold to modeltech
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 1 2008, 10:34 AM~12302003
> *I GOT SOME KITS UP FOR GRABS...I WILL ACCEPT MONEY ORDERS,PAYPAL AND POSSIBLY TRADE,AND I PROMISE I WILL NOT LAG ON SHIPPING THESE ITEMS TO YOU,IF YOU PAYPAL THEY WILL GO OUT THE FOLLOWING DAY AS LONG AS MY SHIPPING DAY IS NOT ON A SUNDAY...PM ME IF YOUR INTERESTED IN ANY AND IF U WANT TO TRADE SEND ME PICS OF WHAT YOU HAVE TO OFFER!</span>
> 
> $18.00 EACH KIT SHIPPED....................
> ...



T T T!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

ill trade you any of these for that 86 monte








































got a couple other models, thought you would be in to these.


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT 4 Tha Homie!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks again Mark for coming through with the Toyota and gotta find something to do with the Van...

props to the Homie...he's come through every time..


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanx big Al and Jess, big t hit me in a PM!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Dec 1 2008, 10:17 PM~12307774
> *thanks again Mark for coming through with the Toyota and gotta find something to do with the Van...
> 
> props to the Homie...he's come through every time..
> *


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 1 2008, 08:44 PM~12308189
> *
> *


THANX BIG DOGG MARINATE!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THE BMW SOLD TO DUECES76!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nice to see you back in business bro,you have my new number now feel free to hit me up bro....


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Is that my crown vic? if not throw it in my packageas wll as mine!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Dec 1 2008, 10:17 PM~12309284
> *Is that my crown vic? if not throw it in my packageas wll as mine!
> *



I HAVE 4 OF THEM CROWN VICS...SO NO ITS NOT YOURS......I GOT YOU FOO! :uh:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

got any of the astro vans like the one u got marinate?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 2 2008, 07:09 AM~12310851
> *got any of the astro vans like the one u got marinate?
> *



NOO I WISH I HAD MORE, I WISH I WOULD OF NEVER GOT RID OF THAT ASTRO MYSELF! SORRY HOMIE!


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 2 2008, 08:05 AM~12310831
> *I HAVE 4 OF THEM CROWN VICS...SO NO ITS NOT YOURS......I GOT YOU FOO! :uh:
> *



Thanks homie! you package will get shipped tommarow!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*$25.00 EACH WITH FREE SHIPPING*










IF U HAVE SOMETHING TO TRADE PM ME WITH PICS OF WHAT YA GOT!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

What kinda stuff you looking for?? IM interested in the hiace..


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Dec 27 2008, 09:00 PM~12540896
> *What kinda stuff you looking for?? IM interested in the hiace..
> *


PM ME


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey bro. I sent you a PM bout one of the whips u r sellin


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Dec 27 2008, 09:16 PM~12541016
> *Hey bro. I sent you a PM bout one of the whips u r sellin
> *


PM SENT BACK


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

54 PANEL AND ESCALADE GONE!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

C-1500 stepside :0 hit me in yahoo


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

DATSUN 240Z IS SOLD!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

YELLOW 1500 STEPSIDE SOLD!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

I NEED A REGAL MARKY!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 27 2008, 10:44 PM~12541768
> *I NEED A REGAL MARKY!
> *


AJ128 HAS 1 TO TRADE..PM HIM!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

06 MAGNUM WAGON SOLD!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 28 2008, 12:46 AM~12541776
> *AJ128 HAS 1 TO TRADE..PM HIM!
> *


NOT STARTED WEY NEED A FRESH ONE...HIS IS CLEAN THOUGH! :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 28 2008, 12:55 AM~12541319
> *C-1500 stepside :0 hit me in yahoo
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 27 2008, 08:58 PM~12540867
> *$25.00 EACH WITH FREE SHIPPING
> 
> 
> ...



T T T!


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

whats left :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 28 2008, 12:55 AM~12541319
> *C-1500 stepside :0 hit me in yahoo
> *


FOO :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*$25.00 EACH WITH FREE SHIPPING*









THE DATSUN,54 CHEVY,ESCALADE,YELLOW C1500,AND THE MAGNUM WAGON SOLD,EVERYTHING ELSE STILL AVAILABLE


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

IM GOING TO BE LISTING SOME MORE KITS AND CUSTOMS LATER ON OR TOMMOROW...I HAVE AN ABSESSED TOOTH I NEED TO GET PULLED AND NEED THE $$$$$ RIGHT NOW! SO KEEP A LOOK OUT!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

crown vic????


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 30 2008, 10:41 AM~12560447
> *crown vic????
> *


STILL AVAILABLE  PM ME


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

4RUNNER SOLD!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

expedition?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Got the models. Thanks big dawg


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey Mark, I just wanted to thank you for the free models....hopefully you will be able to hook everyone up with them some day....

Thanks again.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82+Dec 30 2008, 11:08 PM~12567018-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO PROBLEM MIKEY...ALWAYS GLAD TO HELP THE HOMIEZ OUT!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 31 2008, 01:00 PM~12570439
> *STILL AVAILABLE PM ME
> NO PROBLEM MIKEY...ALWAYS GLAD TO HELP THE HOMIEZ OUT!
> *


In that case, I'll pm you my Electric bill...please make sure you get it paid on time....

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Happy New Year


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Ay dawg. I got the Magnum today. Thank you. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I will take the t bird homie.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Super Woofer???


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Dec 31 2008, 11:31 PM~12575282-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TRADED TO PHATRAS!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Payment Sent for Expo


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

damn wish i woulda seen the Datsun model earlier.... :angry: 

thanks for the deals on kits this year homie....

good luck with your grill :biggrin: 

hit me up if u coming down this way.....


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

any chance on shipping that 300c chassis out yet mark?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Diamond502_@Jan 1 2009, 10:56 PM~12582078
> *any chance on shipping that 300c chassis out yet mark?
> *


damn BODY DROPPED HOW MANY TIMES ARE YOU GOING TO CHANGE YOUR NAME ON HERE? :uh:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 2 2009, 11:32 AM~12583648
> *damn BODY DROPPED HOW MANY TIMES ARE YOU GOING TO CHANGE YOUR NAME ON HERE? :uh:
> *


names been changed for a while, why?

still didnt answer my queston, mark, haha


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

bump :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

t t t


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

do you still have the donk and black impala ss??


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Jan 3 2009, 10:27 PM~12598539
> *do you still have the donk and black impala ss??
> *



i have 2 of the black impala "ss" pm me if interested!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

u get that forward?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 4 2009, 10:36 AM~12601341
> *u get that forward?
> *


yupp going to send it out tommorow!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 4 2009, 04:23 PM~12602997
> *yupp going to send it out tommorow!
> *


 uffin: :cheesy: 
thnks marky!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*I GOT SOME MORE KITS UP FOR GRABS...PAYPAL PREFERED BUT WILL ACCEPT CASH,MONEY ORDERS ,NO TRADES ON THESE I NEED TO GET SOME CASH TO SEND OUT MY OTHER TRADES..$16.00 EACH KIT WITH FREE SHIPPING!*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

^^MY BAD^^ THE BODY ON THE FIERO IS PAINTED GOLD,ITS AN EASY STRIP!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THE JEEP IS SOLD TO MODELTECH


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

The 58 and chezoom is SOLD


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

The monte aeroback is sold!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:biggrin:  :0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:wave: SUPP MARK


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jan 24 2009, 12:46 PM~12802768
> *:wave: SUPP MARK
> *



:wave: sup! Pm me!


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

PM SENT


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T !


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

what else u got homie


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jan 25 2009, 07:55 AM~12808122
> *what else u got homie
> *



WILL BE POSTING MORE LATER ON!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 25 2009, 09:01 AM~12808148
> *WILL BE POSTING MORE LATER ON!
> *


i'll be waiting :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jan 25 2009, 08:07 AM~12808183
> *i'll be waiting :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

62 catalina sold to Val!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

anything new


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 24 2009, 10:44 AM~12801493
> *37'FORD COUPE STREET ROD COMPLETE KIT...$13.00 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> ...


 Do you still have this ?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 24 2009, 10:49 AM~12801533
> *OK I GOT SOME KITS AND PROJECTS UP FOR GRABS...PAYPAL PREFERED,WILL ACCEPT CASH/OR MONEY ORDER IF YOU BUY 2 OR MORE KITS...PM ME IF INTERESTED!
> 
> 
> ...


HIT ME UP IF YOU STILL GOT THIS ONE.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1942aerosedan_@Jan 31 2009, 07:20 PM~12870346
> *Do you still have this ?
> *


Yupp still avail.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*I ALSO HAVE 3 OF THESE AVAIL. FOR $25.00 SHIPPED 1971 IMPALA,COMES WITH HOOD INTERIOR ,HUB CAPS,AND FRONT/REAR BUMPERS,YOU WILL NEED THE 70 IMPALA TO COMPLETE IT!*









*PM ME IF INTERSTED!*  :biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

How much for a can orange pineapple blast shipped...lol..


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Feb 10 2009, 05:54 PM~12966272
> *How much for a can orange pineapple blast shipped...lol..
> *



FUNNY...THATS CATCTUS COOLER...$5645968459683406868 SHIPPED! :biggrin:


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

any more stuff for sale homie"?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Feb 10 2009, 05:56 PM~12966296
> *any more stuff for sale homie"?
> *



PM ME! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

yo buy these from homie.. fiya deals yall that 71 looks good and still a playa price!


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

ttt


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T t t


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 12 2009, 10:34 PM~12990260
> *T t t
> *


het homie can you take one to the citrus show :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Yupp I'll have some there with some other resins!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 13 2009, 01:32 PM~12995172
> *Yupp I'll have some there with some other resins!
> *


kool :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 10 2009, 08:59 PM~12966336
> *I ALSO HAVE 3 OF THESE AVAIL. FOR $20.00 SHIPPED  1971 IMPALA,COMES WITH HOOD INTERIOR ,HUB CAPS,AND FRONT/REAR BUMPERS,YOU WILL NEED THE 70 IMPALA TO COMPLETE IT!
> 
> 
> ...



PM sent


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

71 sold to evil c ...pending payment!


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

whas the werd bro man on my order homie...sorry for bugging!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 10 2009, 06:59 PM~12966336
> *I ALSO HAVE 3 OF THESE AVAIL. FOR $20.00 SHIPPED  1971 IMPALA,COMES WITH HOOD INTERIOR ,HUB CAPS,AND FRONT/REAR BUMPERS,YOU WILL NEED THE 70 IMPALA TO COMPLETE IT!
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take one Homie, have the twenty in hand and lotion in the other.....lol

bring it with you to the show on Saturday and save urself shipping...

damn weather making my hands dry as hell....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*<span style=\'color:red\'>*PAYPAL ONLY**
*CHEZOOM QUICK BUILDER...$14.00 SHIPPED*








*AOSHIMA MAZDA RX-7 $25.00 SHIPPED*








*FUJIMI SUZUKI ESTEEM MINI VAN..$30.00 SHIPPED*








*MORE TO COME...........*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Damn you! I want that odessey but my Paypal is down! :uh:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 16 2009, 12:47 PM~13018181
> *Damn you! I want that odessey but my Paypal is down!  :uh:
> *


SORRY BRO! :cheesy:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Pffffff! :thumbsdown: :tongue:


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

I'll take the Odessey. I can send PayPal tonight.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Feb 16 2009, 01:38 PM~13018616
> *I'll take the Odessey.  I can send PayPal tonight.
> *


You suck! :cheesy:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Feb 16 2009, 01:38 PM~13018616
> *I'll take the Odessey.  I can send PayPal tonight.
> *



PM ME BRO!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:biggrin:  


BUMP,BUMP,BUMP! :0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

ttt


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 16 2009, 01:43 PM~13018659
> *FUJIMI SUZUKI ESTEEM MINI VAN..$30.00 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> ...


Bro i just wanted to point out that this is a Toyota Estima....... i am actually looking for one of these but the older one its a previa here in the states..like this one if you can get one please hit me up....

















and i know they have them on ebay but i dont feel confortable dealing on there....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Ok thanx for the info, I had one of those previas but sold it at the cactus classic.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

No problem bro... if you ever come across one please hit me up...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T t t!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

keep an eye out in the morning i'll be posting up some more kits!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

How detailed are those kits bro???


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 18 2009, 07:28 AM~13037941
> *How detailed are those kits bro???
> *


PM SENT!


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

anything else yet ?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Sorry homiez I got it all packed for the show, will post more on tuesday for sale, sorry!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 19 2009, 07:19 PM~13053809
> *Sorry homiez I got it all packed for the show, will post more on tuesday for sale, sorry!
> *



That is if there is anything left after i see what you have LOL.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 19 2009, 08:27 PM~13055230
> *That is if there is anything left after i see what you have LOL.
> *



this is true! :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hey bro were you able to get my package out yet... :biggrin:


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

check your pms carnal!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

YO heads up to anyone thinking about buying from this homie.DO IT the kits are damn good shape,the prices are affordable,and the homie is good peeps.I have delt with him twice and will deal with him anytime  .


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 23 2009, 09:25 PM~13090758
> *YO heads up to anyone thinking about buying from this homie.DO IT the kits are damn good shape,the prices are affordable,and the homie is good peeps.I have delt with him twice and will deal with him anytime  .
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i second that..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THIS HOMIE TAKES CARE OF PEOPLE!!! THANKS AGAIN FOR THE STUFF MARKY MARK. IT WAS KOOL MEETING YOU ON SATURDAY!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanx homiez! I try to keep everyone happy!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 23 2009, 08:51 PM~13091997
> *Thanx homiez! I try to keep everyone happy!
> *



thanks again Mark, great hanging out with you as always and always have to walk away from a show with something from your table......


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 24 2009, 05:21 AM~13095238
> *thanks again Mark, great hanging out with you as always and always have to walk away from a show with something from your table......
> *



thanx again big Al! i hope you enjoy the 71 impala! :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 20 2009, 03:08 AM~13057592
> *hey bro were you able to get my package out yet... :biggrin:
> *



X 2


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 20 2009, 01:08 AM~13057592
> *hey bro were you able to get my package out yet... :biggrin:
> *


X 3


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

hey homie im tryna find the hood again to get that 64 out to ya  sorry for the delay..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 24 2009, 10:04 PM~13102382
> *hey homie im tryna find the hood again to get that 64 out to ya  sorry for the delay..
> *


LITTLE D WHAT KIT 64 ? AMT OR THE REVELL? I HAVE AN EXTRA AMT 1 !


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C+Feb 24 2009, 01:38 PM~13099095-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO HURRY LIL BRO! WHENEVER YOU FIND IT! JUST LET ME KNOW,I GOT YOUR TIRES SITTING HERE!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*MARK YOU GOT ANY FREE SHIT FOR ME ! *


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 24 2009, 07:17 PM~13102551
> *MARK  YOU  GOT  ANY  FREE  SHIT  FOR  ME  !
> *



Whaaa??? Your a funny guy!


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

Just got my models i bought from Lowridermodels in today....Excellent work, great transaction!! Thanks for making this smooth bro! I'll post picz of my new additions to my collection tonight!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK8T4_@Feb 26 2009, 10:05 AM~13118305
> *Just got my models i bought from Lowridermodels in today....Excellent work, great transaction!! Thanks for making this smooth bro! I'll post picz of my new additions to my collection tonight!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



*THANK YOU! ANOTHER SATISFIED CUSTOMER @MARKY MARKS!*


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 26 2009, 02:15 PM~13118928
> *THANK YOU! ANOTHER SATISFIED CUSTOMER @MARKY MARKS!
> *




X2 got my package today!! love it mark!! thanks!!you da man!! #1 bidness man


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey mark thanks for the hook up homie


----------



## PlasticFabricator (Feb 23, 2009)

Whats forsale today Lowrider models?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*PM ME IF INTERESTED![/i]*


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Mark, do you have any older box style s-10's, like say an 89 S-10? Monogram made the green Waverider kit...???


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 2 2009, 06:47 AM~13151419
> *Mark, do you have any older box style s-10's, like say an 89 S-10?  Monogram made the green Waverider kit...???
> *


NO I WISH I DID,I NEED A DONOR FOR MY RESIN BLAZER FROM TWINN!..SORRY BRO :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## PlasticFabricator (Feb 23, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## PlasticFabricator (Feb 23, 2009)

Uptown Cadillac Escalade
Revell Donk Grand national
Revell Donk Impala 
Lindberg Crown Vic
Revell Silverado 

I got em


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PlasticFabricator_@Mar 3 2009, 01:54 AM~13162522
> *Uptown Cadillac Escalade
> Revell Donk Grand national
> Revell Donk Impala
> ...



NOPE! I got Tripples of them kits homie that's why they're left on there so you didn't get them all!


----------



## PlasticFabricator (Feb 23, 2009)

Damn bro!! God I wish I had the collection some of you guys do... Sorry about that LOL Free bump for the homie


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

got the rims in tonight mark...thanks homie....you the best...ALRATO


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

I call first dibs on the goodies you get at the NNL.Plus don't forget my goodies you have in your truck LOL.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

PM SENT ON THAT 59 IMPY


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

The 57,55,57 vette street machine sold to modeltech!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

59 impala sold to wonderbread


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

65 chevelle,66 malibu,61 impala sold to [email protected]


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

41, and the chrysler 300....still got em?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Mar 10 2009, 03:33 PM~13239305
> *41, and the chrysler 300....still got em?
> *


yupp still gottem,pm me!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

do you have the monte


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 10 2009, 09:35 PM~13244811
> *do you have the monte
> *



yupp still avail....i have 6 montes


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Ill be updating my photos when I get home becuse a lot of the kits pictured are sold already! Sorry homiez!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 11 2009, 02:01 PM~13248886
> *Ill be updating my photos when I get home becuse a lot of the kits pictured are sold already! Sorry homiez!
> *


LOL ! I TRIED TO DO THAT TODAY AND ITS A HANDFUL ! AS MUCH AS YOU OFFER I WOULD DELETE THIS TOPIC AND START OVER LOL ! 

I GET FOOLS ASKING FOR SHIT THAT HAS BEEN SOLD FOR A YEAR ! 

IF THEY WOULD TAKE THE TIME TO READ ARE POST AND SEE THE DATES THEN EVERYTHING WOULD BE STRIGHT ~ I MEAN IF WE POSTED A SALE IN JUNE OF 08 AND THEN WE MAKE A SALE IN MARCH OF 09 DON'T YOU THINK WE WOULD ADD THAT ITEM BACK IN THE NEWEST POST IF IT WERE STILL FOR SALE ? I AN'T TO SMART BUT IT ONLY SEEMS THAT ITS EASIER TO SALE AN ITEM IF IT HAS A RECENT BUMP RIGHT ?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

That is true bro, I have the same problem, maybe the moderator can delete our sales topic and we can start over!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 11 2009, 08:12 AM~13246388
> *yupp still avail....i have 6 montes
> *


do you have paypal


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

whats up mark i need one of those 64 impala uptops let me know or a boot :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow+Mar 11 2009, 07:11 PM~13253660-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM ME BRO!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Cash is on the way bro!! box it up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 11 2009, 10:28 PM~13256449
> *Cash is on the way bro!! box it up  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  I GOT IT!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

did ya get my pm?


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

A BRO THANKS AGAIN FOR THE FAT HOOK UP :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

TRACKING for packages sent out today!

UCANTFADEME: 0308 3390 0000 5822 3420


MODELTECH:0308 2040 0000 6324 8686

DARKSIDE CUSTOMS:0308 2040 0000 6324 8693

SPIKEKID999 it went out today they wouldn't. Give me tracking they said the envolope wasn't thick enough!


CRUIZINLOW its been in the mail for 2 days now!

RIP VIEJO: yours is going out tommorow morning!


I'm still waiting on some money orders to get here then packages will go out as soon as the money order clears my bank account!

THANK YOU ALL for the BIZ!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:werd:  :wave:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 12 2009, 05:35 PM~13263205
> *TRACKING for packages sent out today!
> 
> UCANTFADEME: 0308 3390 0000 5822 3420
> ...


cool shit.....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS BROTHER!!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 12 2009, 07:35 PM~13263205
> *TRACKING for packages sent out today!
> 
> UCANTFADEME: 0308 3390 0000 5822 3420
> ...


as long as i get em its all good


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

You'll getem bro, you'll be happy when you get it!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 11 2009, 11:28 PM~13256449
> *Cash is on the way bro!! box it up  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You sniped me gerr :angry: LOL.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 12 2009, 08:00 PM~13265498
> *You sniped me gerr :angry: LOL.
> *


he didnt snipe you i offered them to him first becuse he had cash in hand! sorry kev you only wanted to trade and i needed to make my money back on what i spent at the NNL!  :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 12 2009, 09:05 PM~13265556
> *he didnt snipe you i offered them to him first becuse he had cash in hand! sorry kev you only wanted to trade and i needed to make my money back on what i spent at the NNL!   :biggrin:
> *



Ah shit happens there is always next time LOL.Yo looked in the bag bro you still owe me that supra engin LOL.Bring the 58 to the meet i'll buy that and pay the IOU  .


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

hey mark did u send my package yet


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Mar 12 2009, 09:19 PM~13266540
> *hey mark did u send my package yet
> *



PM SENT


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 12 2009, 12:07 AM~13256274
> *YES I ACCEPT PAYPAL..PM SENT!
> PM ME BRO!
> *


pm sent mark :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

PM SENT!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

GOT MY PACKAGE TODAY. THANKS AGAIN BRO!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 14 2009, 10:09 PM~13283937
> *GOT MY PACKAGE TODAY. THANKS AGAIN BRO!!!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Shipping updates with tracking#s:

ModelsIVlife: 0308 3390 0000 3514 8777


MADEMAN:CP962676475US
With insurance


Both prority mail, thanx for the biz homies! Ill be posting more kits up for sale this evening or tommorow evening so keep a look out!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

anymore kits to sell post pics


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:0  a 58 to make #8?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:dunno: still have them green monte donks?



hit me up foo


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 2 2009, 06:01 AM~13463065
> *:dunno: still have them green monte donks?
> hit me up foo
> *



monets are gone bro...sorry sold the day i posted the add up!


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

a mark , did you get my p.m i sent the other day? whats up ? let me know bro ....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Apr 2 2009, 08:02 AM~13464049
> *a mark , did you get my p.m  i sent the other day? whats up ? let me know bro ....
> *


YA BRO I GOT YOUR PM...SORRY BEEN BUSY GETTING READY FOR THE 2 SHOWS THIS WEEKEND UP NORTH...IMA HAVE TO PASS BRO...HIT UP MODELTECH!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Started the 58 and planning the 300 out again.Thanks for the kits andthanks for the info  .


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 2 2009, 10:55 AM~13465531
> *Started the 58 and planning the 300 out again.Thanks for the kits andthanks for the info  .
> *


NO PROBLEM BRO...GLAD TO HELP OUT! uffin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*PAYPAL PREFERED BUT WILL ACCEPT MONEY ORDERS/CASH.*
*$13.00 EACH...........FREE SHIPPING*









*$16.00 EACH ..........FREE SHIPPING*

















*$18.00 EACH.........FREE SHIPPING*

















*$20.00 EACH........FREE SHIPPING*


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

Dam bro i want a few of your models. pm sent.


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

Still got that RX-7 huh?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Yupp rx7 still here


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

59 VERT,1 PETERBILT, 1 37 VERT,58 IMPALA SOLD TO SOLO1


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

u got a pm


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

ttt for marks autosales


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

All s10s pending, chevy stepside sold to twinn, and all the 61s pending to deuces 76


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

ALL THE S10S SOLD TO CHRIS MINEER.

ALL THE 61 HARDTOP/VERTS SOLD TO DEUCES76.

COME ON PEEPS BUY'EM UP!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Apr 7 2009, 01:39 PM~13507761
> *ttt for marks autosales
> *



x2 :biggrin:  

hit me up mark i sent you pm's are you gettin them


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Homie, got anymore revell 58' impalas?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Apr 7 2009, 10:14 PM~13514414-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO MORE 58'S..PM ME SO WE CAN FINISH OFF OUR TRADE!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

MUSTANG VERT/63 DONK SOLD TO DLO STYLES!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 7 2009, 11:31 PM~13514542
> *PM SENT!
> NO MORE 58'S..*


so none for me either?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 8 2009, 05:05 AM~13515569
> *so none for me either?
> *


58S LONG GONE...ALL SOLD IN STOCKTON! :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 8 2009, 01:40 AM~13514611
> *MUSTANG VERT/63 DONK SOLD TO DLO STYLES!
> *



YUP! THANKS AGAIN.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey homiez be on the look out right here I'm going to be posting up some unfinished projects for sale but will be paypal only accepted I have 2 days to come up with $350.00 for a car payment or they're going to take my jeep, so I gotta bust it and make some quick cash!


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

i need a 69 impala. lol


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@Apr 8 2009, 01:01 PM~13519416
> *i need a 69 impala.  lol
> *


I DONT HAVE ANY 69 IMPALAS..SORRY!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*HIT ME UP IF INTERESTED!AFTER THIS SELLS I GOT MORE TO POST UP!*

Sold to the big homie Linc


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 8 2009, 04:20 PM~13520866
> *HIT ME UP IF INTERESTED!AFTER THIS SELLS I GOT MORE TO POST UP!
> *


PM sent.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

what else you got!? :cheesy:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

As soon as I'm done getting packages packed up ill be posting more!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*<span style=\'color:red\'>PAYPAL ONLY...PM ME IF INTERESTED!*


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

quit holden out on us! post what you got for sale already! ALL OF IT! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

*PAYPAL ONLY...PM ME IF INTERESTED!*
[/quote]

damn it chris :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 7 2009, 05:15 AM~13505262
> *PAYPAL PREFERED BUT WILL ACCEPT MONEY ORDERS/CASH.
> $13.00 EACH...........FREE SHIPPING
> 
> ...


yo mark..... i'm interested in the "lil john" 26T delivery, snap kit ford 4x4 and possibly a pete 359... let me know a total if can for MO or trade goods


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

PM'ED :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

GOT THE PAYPAL THING TAKEN CARE OF! uffin:


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 10 2009, 11:44 AM~13538367
> *HEY HOMIEZ...JUST A LIL HEADS UP ON SHIPPING....MY PAYPAL ACCOUNT WAS HACKED A MONTH AGO....I JUST ADDED A NEW BANK ACCOUNT LASTNITE...IM WAITING FOR SOME VERIFICATION CODES TO COME THROUGH..AS SOON AS I GET THEM I WILL MAIL EVERYONES KITS OUT,IT DONT MEAN THAT I FORGOT TO MAIL YOUR KITS OUT OR THAT IM TRYING TO SCREW YOU...ITS JUST GOING TO TAKE A LIL LONGER THAN I/YOU EXPECTED, I AM SORRY FOR ANY DELAY TO YOU,I WILL MAKE IT UP BY ADDING SOME EXTRAS IN YOUR BOX FOR THE TIME YOU HAD TO WAIT,I CANT PULL ANY CASH FROM MY ACCOUNT TILL I GET THE CODES,AS FOR A FEW OF YOU THAT SENT MONEY ORDERS...YOUR KITS WILL BE MAILED THE FOLLOWING DAY OF RECIVING THE MONEY ORDER!SORRY HOMIEZ I GREATLY APPOLOGIZE
> 
> I WILL NOT BE POSTING ANYMORE KITS FOR SALE UNTIL I GET EVERYONES KITS SENT OUT AND ALL CLEARED UP!
> ...



good luck with this homie....same thing happened a while back to me but it was resolved quick.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 10 2009, 06:44 AM~13538367
> *HEY HOMIEZ...JUST A LIL HEADS UP ON SHIPPING....MY PAYPAL ACCOUNT WAS HACKED A MONTH AGO....I JUST ADDED A NEW BANK ACCOUNT LASTNITE...IM WAITING FOR SOME VERIFICATION CODES TO COME THROUGH..AS SOON AS I GET THEM I WILL MAIL EVERYONES KITS OUT,IT DONT MEAN THAT I FORGOT TO MAIL YOUR KITS OUT OR THAT IM TRYING TO SCREW YOU...ITS JUST GOING TO TAKE A LIL LONGER THAN I/YOU EXPECTED, I AM SORRY FOR ANY DELAY TO YOU,I WILL MAKE IT UP BY ADDING SOME EXTRAS IN YOUR BOX FOR THE TIME YOU HAD TO WAIT,I CANT PULL ANY CASH FROM MY ACCOUNT TILL I GET THE CODES,AS FOR A FEW OF YOU THAT SENT MONEY ORDERS...YOUR KITS WILL BE MAILED THE FOLLOWING DAY OF RECIVING THE MONEY ORDER!SORRY HOMIEZ I GREATLY APPOLOGIZE
> 
> I WILL NOT BE POSTING ANYMORE KITS FOR SALE UNTIL I GET EVERYONES KITS SENT OUT AND ALL CLEARED UP!
> ...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Weren't you gonna sell the 61 to me at the meet bro?if not which ones are you gonna sell me?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 10 2009, 12:44 PM~13538367
> *HEY HOMIEZ...JUST A LIL HEADS UP ON SHIPPING....MY PAYPAL ACCOUNT WAS HACKED A MONTH AGO....I JUST ADDED A NEW BANK ACCOUNT LASTNITE...IM WAITING FOR SOME VERIFICATION CODES TO COME THROUGH..AS SOON AS I GET THEM I WILL MAIL EVERYONES KITS OUT,IT DONT MEAN THAT I FORGOT TO MAIL YOUR KITS OUT OR THAT IM TRYING TO SCREW YOU...ITS JUST GOING TO TAKE A LIL LONGER THAN I/YOU EXPECTED, I AM SORRY FOR ANY DELAY TO YOU,I WILL MAKE IT UP BY ADDING SOME EXTRAS IN YOUR BOX FOR THE TIME YOU HAD TO WAIT,I CANT PULL ANY CASH FROM MY ACCOUNT TILL I GET THE CODES,AS FOR A FEW OF YOU THAT SENT MONEY ORDERS...YOUR KITS WILL BE MAILED THE FOLLOWING DAY OF RECIVING THE MONEY ORDER!SORRY HOMIEZ I GREATLY APPOLOGIZE
> 
> I WILL NOT BE POSTING ANYMORE KITS FOR SALE UNTIL I GET EVERYONES KITS SENT OUT AND ALL CLEARED UP!
> ...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 9 2009, 06:01 PM~13533969
> *yo mark..... i'm interested in the "lil john" 26T delivery, snap kit ford 4x4 and possibly a pete 359... let me know a total if can for MO or trade goods
> *


PM me a total for paypal


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

ITS COOL ABOUT THE SHIPPING,, JUST LET ME KNOW!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

oh my bad bro  .


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>I HAVE SOME OTHERS THAT WILL GET SHIPPED OUT TOMMOROW!*


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 14 2009, 02:37 PM~13574944
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>I HAVE SOME OTHERS THAT WILL GET SHIPPED OUT TOMMOROW!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## dropped[email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 14 2009, 05:37 PM~13574944
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>I HAVE SOME OTHERS THAT WILL GET SHIPPED OUT TOMMOROW!
> *





thanks bro, ill get at ya tomorrow or thursday for them wheels


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 14 2009, 02:37 PM~13574944
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>I HAVE SOME OTHERS THAT WILL GET SHIPPED OUT TOMMOROW!
> *


UUMMM... :dunno: nothing for me


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Apr 14 2009, 02:01 PM~13575227
> *UUMMM... :dunno:  nothing for me
> *



YOURS IS GOING OUT TOMMOROW BRO...I GOTTA FIND THAT CHROME STUFF FOR YA!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 14 2009, 03:02 PM~13575241
> *YOURS IS GOING OUT TOMMOROW BRO...I GOTTA FIND THAT CHROME STUFF FOR YA!
> *


Oh ok, cool


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

DAMNIT!!!!!! So now someone wants to post a 37 ford convert!!!!! After I just chopped one into a convert. If I knew this I would have saved some time. :biggrin: :biggrin: . Just playin. Honestly I want all of those kits but you seem to manage to post when I am most broke. hahahaha. Buy em up everyone!!!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Sorry bro! Just tryin to get caught up on my car payment, plus I have insurance and a cell bill to take care of!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 14 2009, 06:24 PM~13577419
> *Sorry bro! Just tryin to get caught up on my car payment, plus I have insurance and a cell bill to take care of!
> *


No big deal dawg. I actually am having fun choppin. Its my first time!!!! I thought the timing was finny though. I had no idea they had a convert kit till Chris told me to check out what you posted up for sale. lol. :biggrin:.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 14 2009, 04:37 PM~13574944
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>I HAVE SOME OTHERS THAT WILL GET SHIPPED OUT TOMMOROW!
> *



THANKS! I CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Well I guess I'm going to break into my projects stash that I was working on and post them up for sale!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

any hiluxes


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Mcloven if u got paypal I got a hilux junkyard , enough parts to make 3.




37 vert,taladega,and cobra sold to modeltech!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 14 2009, 12:02 PM~13575241
> *YOURS IS GOING OUT TOMMOROW BRO...I GOTTA FIND THAT CHROME STUFF FOR YA!
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 14 2009, 07:57 PM~13578597
> *Mcloven if u got paypal I got a hilux junkyard , enough parts to make 3.
> 37 vert,taladega,and cobra sold to modeltech!
> *


i got pay pall how much


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Apr 14 2009, 09:34 PM~13580405-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm me


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Mark, what's left??


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Ill post new pics when I get home I am now taking money orders and paypal


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*<span style=\'color:red\'>I ACCEPT PAYPAL,CASH,MONEY ORDERS!*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 15 2009, 04:09 AM~13581865
> *yours is going out today
> pm me
> *


that face was about the chrome stuff :biggrin: i kno you're good for shippin


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 payday cant come fast enough lol




good deals in here mark


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

TTT!!! Great deals in here!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

DAMN good prices , not making much after shipping 


BUY IT UP PEOPLE


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

99 silverado,impy cop car, crown vic cop car SOLD to scur-rape-init.


55 cameo sold to rollin408


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I think free shipping doesnt count when I live in eastern europe?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Ferrari sold to urjustamemory


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

hey homie!! through in the porche to!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

59 impala sold to reystrey!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

thanks mark got my package today


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Apr 16 2009, 06:26 PM~13599743
> *thanks mark got my package today
> *


  another satisfied customer at marky marks auto sales!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

66 merc and lil red wagon sold to [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 17 2009, 01:23 AM~13602144
> *66 merc and lil red wagon sold to [email protected]
> *







 thanks bro


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

:wow: PM'd
TTT for some Great deals!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 17 2009, 10:10 AM~13607270
> *SOME MORE HERE......
> 
> RESIN 1948 FORD PANEL TRUCK..HAS DONOR KIT....$40.00 SHIPPED
> ...


dude those 48 and 49 fords are fukkin sick :0 :0 how much for a set of the whitewalls with them wheels and caps?


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

buy these kits up homies damn good prices ttt for marky marks autosales


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

58/59 IMPALAS sold TO AIRBRUSH MASTER


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 17 2009, 01:04 PM~13607215
> *49 MERC PENDING PAYMENT! TO 1SICK8T4
> *


Payment sent :uh:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

49 merc sold to 1sick8t4


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

Low if Scur falls threw on the Snaptite I'll take it for my son.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Scurs all paid up!


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 18 2009, 08:56 PM~13617098
> *Scurs all paid up!
> *


Damn Him!!!! You got any other Snaptite's?


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

HEY HOMIEZ...EVERYONES PACKAGES WILL BE MAILED OUT ON TUESDAY THAT BOUGHT FROM ME...IF YOU BOUGHT ANYTHING FROM ME PM ME WITH WHAT YOU GOT AND AN ADDRESS PLEASE SO I CAN MAKE SURE I GOT IT ALL WRITTEN DOWN RIGHT...AND IM ALL OUT OF KITS NOW...THANX FOR THE SUPPORT...UNTIL I GET ANOTHER COLLECTION I WONT HAVE ANY BOXED KITS...I WILL BE POSTING UP SOME KITS IN BAGS ON WEDNESDAY FOR ...$12.00 SHIPPED..SO KEEP A LOOK OUT AND HAVE A NICE DAY! *~MaRkY mArK~*


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for the hook up on the 59 bro.I started working on it when i got home yesterday.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

HEY HOMIEZ...EVERYONES PACKAGES WILL BE MAILED OUT ON TODAY THAT BOUGHT FROM ME...IF YOU BOUGHT ANYTHING FROM ME PM ME WITH WHAT YOU GOT AND AN ADDRESS PLEASE SO I CAN MAKE SURE I GOT IT ALL WRITTEN DOWN RIGHT...AND IM ALL OUT OF KITS NOW...THANX FOR THE SUPPORT...UNTIL I GET ANOTHER COLLECTION I WONT HAVE ANY BOXED KITS...I WILL BE POSTING UP SOME KITS IN BAGS ON WEDNESDAY FOR ...$12.00 SHIPPED..SO KEEP A LOOK OUT AND HAVE A NICE DAY! *~MaRkY mArK~*
PLEASE PM ME!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I HAVE ADDRESS AND SALES FROM: 1SICK8T4
URJUSTAMEMORY
RAYSTREY
[email protected]
SUR RAPE INIT
LB808

IF U BOUGHT SOMETHING FROM ME,PLEASE PM ME WITH WHAT YOU GOT AND AN ADDRESS SO I CAN GET THEM MAILED OUT,IF U DONT SEE YOUR NAME ON THE LIST PM ME!


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

TTT


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

ALL PACKAGES ARE ON THE WAY TO THE POST OFFICE,THE WIFE IS DROPPING THEM OFF ON HER WAY TO WORK,ILL BE POSTING UP TRACKING #S LATE TONITE!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 21 2009, 09:58 AM~13641948
> *ALL PACKAGES ARE ON THE WAY TO THE POST OFFICE,THE WIFE IS DROPPING THEM OFF ON HER WAY TO WORK,ILL BE POSTING UP TRACKING #S  LATE TONITE!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS FOR ALL THE GOOD STUFF HOMIE


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Update on packages: 
Urjustamemory: 0308 3390 0000 3510 2885

1sick8t4: 0308 3390 0000 3510 2861 

[email protected]:
0308 3390 0000 3510 2878

Ib808: 0308 3390 0000 3510 2854

Chris619: 0308 3390 0000 3510 2847 

There's a few others that I have to mail out tommorow! Thanx homiez!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

hey homie you get my PM?


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

got the 1st package today bro.............. thanks again mark


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 21 2009, 02:25 PM~13646707
> *Update on packages:
> Urjustamemory: 0308 3390 0000 3510 2885
> 
> ...


where's mine? i gave u my address and list the last time u asked..... :scrutinize:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 9 2009, 06:01 PM~13533969
> *yo mark..... i'm interested in the "lil john" 26T delivery, snap kit ford 4x4 and possibly a pete 359... let me know a total if can for MO or trade goods
> *


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 21 2009, 05:25 PM~13646707
> *Update on packages:
> Urjustamemory: 0308 3390 0000 3510 2885
> 
> ...


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

I got the blazer today. Thanks bro


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

I got my package today THANKS again.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

Mark, got my kits today! Thanks again! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 21 2009, 10:43 AM~13640790
> *HEY HOMIEZ...EVERYONES PACKAGES WILL BE MAILED OUT ON TODAY THAT BOUGHT FROM ME...IF YOU BOUGHT ANYTHING FROM ME PM ME WITH WHAT YOU GOT AND AN ADDRESS PLEASE SO I CAN MAKE SURE I GOT IT ALL WRITTEN DOWN RIGHT...AND IM ALL OUT OF KITS NOW...THANX FOR THE SUPPORT...UNTIL I GET ANOTHER COLLECTION I WONT HAVE ANY BOXED KITS...I WILL BE POSTING UP SOME KITS IN BAGS ON WEDNESDAY FOR ...$12.00 SHIPPED..SO KEEP A LOOK OUT AND HAVE A NICE DAY!  *~MaRkY mArK~*
> PLEASE PM ME!
> *


:dunno:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey homiez I shipped everyone else's packages today but have to figure out who's tracking #s are who's,damn lady in the post office trippin again, ill post them up within the next few hours, and rollin old skoo I got you homie! It went out today, soo ill post up numbers in an hour or 2! I took care of everyone with extras


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 22 2009, 04:59 PM~13661056
> *Hey homiez I shipped everyone else's packages today but have to figure out who's tracking #s are who's,damn lady in the post office trippin again, ill post them up within the next few hours, and rollin old skoo I got you homie! It went out today, soo ill post up numbers in an hour or 2! I took care of everyone with extras
> *


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Tracking #s update:

Rollin old skoo: 0308 3390 0000 3510 3196

Airbrush master: 0308 3390 0000 3510 3011

Scur rape init: 0308 3390 0000 3510 3004 

Raystrey: 0308 3390 0000 3510 2991

Enjoy homiez! And rollin pm me when u have time bro!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 22 2009, 05:41 PM~13661665
> *Tracking #s update:
> 
> Rollin old skoo: 0308 3390 0000 3510 3196
> ...


i'm on yahoo homie.....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

My yahoo is down, I have to update it!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 21 2009, 07:43 AM~13640790
> *HEY HOMIEZ...EVERYONES PACKAGES WILL BE MAILED OUT ON TODAY THAT BOUGHT FROM ME...IF YOU BOUGHT ANYTHING FROM ME PM ME WITH WHAT YOU GOT AND AN ADDRESS PLEASE SO I CAN MAKE SURE I GOT IT ALL WRITTEN DOWN RIGHT...AND IM ALL OUT OF KITS NOW...THANX FOR THE SUPPORT...UNTIL I GET ANOTHER COLLECTION I WONT HAVE ANY BOXED KITS...I WILL BE POSTING UP SOME KITS IN BAGS ON WEDNESDAY FOR ...$12.00 SHIPPED..SO KEEP A LOOK OUT AND HAVE A NICE DAY!  *~MaRkY mArK~*
> PLEASE PM ME!
> *


Where the bagged kits at bro?? :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

x2...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I LIED...TOMMOROW MORNING I WILL HAVE A LIST...SORRY AND HAVE A NICE NIGHT


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

NO WORRIES HOMIE!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Ok for bagged kits$12.00 with free shipping:
'69 camaro "ss" indy pace car

'50 ford pickup

'80 firebird indy pace car

'71 duster w/340

That's all I can find for now, ill do $40 shipped for all 4

I will be posting parts kits later!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Ok the parts kits are going to be $10.00 shipped these may or may not be complete that's why I'm putting them as parts kits:

69 firebird w/body and parts trees

'67 plymouth gtx with body decals and parts trees

69 dodge charger r/t with body and trees

90's formula firebird

96 corvette gs complete

85 stang pace car body painted

Ferrari testorosa no instructions

66 ford t-bird w/ body and parts trees

94 stang vert cobra pace car, body painted

Sting ray III

80's style vette

72 chevelle 454 complete but body painted

65 stang w/ vert body

53 ford truck w/ body and trees

96 vette w/ body and trees


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 23 2009, 01:11 PM~13668086
> *Ok the parts kits are going to be $10.00 shipped these may or may not be complete that's why I'm putting them as parts kits:
> 
> 69 firebird w/body and parts trees
> ...


got a pic of the 72 chevelle?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

85 stang pace car body painted

Is this just the body only??


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

No pic of the chevelle and the stang has the body and some parts trees looks complete besides tires, if some gives me $100 all the stuff I listed TODAY is yours ill shipp it asap


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Hey mark Wondering if ya got my parts package out? Letme know.. Thanks


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey phatras I'm waiting on some individuals to send their m/o's then its going out


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

Got my package today!! :biggrin:
Thanks Homie!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Another satisfied custome! :thumbsup:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 28 2009, 06:50 PM~13720767
> *Another satisfied custome! :thumbsup:
> *



Add me to the LIST, too. Thanks Homie.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*1967 CHEVY CAPRICE...WILL THROW AN ENGINE IN... TO DODGERBLUE62*

















































MORE TO COME......................


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*ALL PRICES NEGOTIABLE...ILL ACCEPT PAYPAL,CASH AND MONEY ORDERS ONLY IF YOUR SERIOUS!*


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Pm sent.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 29 2009, 07:01 AM~13727286
> *Pm sent.
> *


PM SENT BACK !


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T t t!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey homiezn I know I've slacked on shipping in the past , but if you are buying something from me come through on your end if your sending a money order or cash, I will no longer hold kits,parts, builts for over a week, I'm loosing out here,and by the time I cover shipping, I really don't make much, its now $6-$7 for 1 kit to be mailed with deliver confrimation, I have/ had a few trades workin, and I won't mention names but I kinda got upset at the other person becuse he was wanting to know if we were still doing the trade, I was straight up honest all along with the person, I was waiting on some money orders to come in, so I told them to sell the stuff I was trading for ...kinda in a rude manor, I admit I was wrong! I did pm the person and appologize to them on my end, I have a couple more trades working waiting to be sent and at the same time my jeep just went into repo as of today, I was kinda waiting on the m/o's to come in that were supposed to be here 2 or 3 weeks ago to cover my end in the bank, but oh well life goes on I guess! So please follow through on your end, if u can't do it just let me know! I know its hard timez right now, but the next person in line with $ in hand can have a shot at it! Peace and have a nice day/night!


*Marky Mark*


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

sorry to hear that homie.....yall i will vouch for homie...when he says hes good and what he'll cover he will... so in other words TTT for homie....good luck on the sells homie!!


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

Got the package today. You surprised me with a little something extra. Thanks again.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Another satisfied [email protected] marks!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey homiez make me reasonable offer on them built ridez, takin offers right now


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey homiez keep a look out ...tonite ill be posting up skirts,convertible boots,up tops, and all kinda parts up for sale!


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

hey mark you got a underside pic of the hilux? i have one and want to work on the undersifde...but i need some ideas....por flavor!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Payment sent!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T TMFT!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

The number 12 amp is that from the '67 Street Machine Impala Kit? If so I'll take it.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@May 2 2009, 05:59 PM~13766921
> *The number 12 amp is that from the '67 Street Machine Impala Kit?  If so I'll take it.
> *


Yupp thatd be it! Pm me!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Mark, got my stuff yesterday. Thanks.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 3 2009, 09:28 AM~13770194
> *Mark, got my stuff yesterday.  Thanks.
> *


Sup dawg????? Where you been Scrape??


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

ttt


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Shipping updates:

Phatras:0308 3390 0000 3510 4001

Modeltech: 0308 3390 0000 3510 4018

[email protected]:0308 3390 0000 3510 4025 

I know I have a few more to ship out tommorow! I haven't forgot anyone! Chris mineer pm me bro!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey what kits you got right now man?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

All my kits are gone!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 5 2009, 10:24 AM~13789443
> *All my kits are gone!
> *


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 5 2009, 07:24 AM~13789443
> *All my kits are gone!
> *


 :0 :0 . Damnit!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

**~PAYPAL PREFERED,BUT WILL ACCEPT CASH OR MONEY ORDER ONLY IF YOUR SERIOUS!~**


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

PM'ed :biggrin: 
TTT!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

**~PAYPAL PREFERED,BUT WILL ACCEPT CASH OR MONEY ORDER ONLY IF YOUR SERIOUS!~**

More builts and maybe some kits later this evening!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Got mine today. Thanks homie for the hook up!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@May 7 2009, 09:57 AM~13815388
> *Got mine today. Thanks homie for the hook up!
> *


YOUR WELCOME! :cheesy:

ANOTHER SATISFIED CUSTOMER @ MARKY MARKS AUTO SALES!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 7 2009, 11:01 AM~13815425
> *YOUR WELCOME! :cheesy:
> 
> ANOTHER SATISFIED CUSTOMER @ MARKY MARKS AUTO SALES!
> *


 :thumbsup: Hey Marky!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*PM ME IF INTERESTED..MAKE ME REASONABLE OFFERS ON THE BUILTS..TAKIN OFFERS RIGHT NOW,PAYPAL PREFERED BUT WILL TAKE CASH OR MONEY ORDER IF YOUR SERIOUS!*


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

mark, i havent forgot about you. ive been busy as hell, ill explain later in a PM.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 7 2009, 05:01 PM~13819667
> *mark, i havent forgot about you.  ive been busy as hell, ill explain later in a PM.
> *


ITS ALL GOOD BRO...TAKE YOUR TIME!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Do you have a Monte Carlo??


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 8 2009, 09:54 AM~13826792
> *Do you have a Monte Carlo??
> *


WHAT YEAR? IM WORKING ON A 70 RIGHT NOW?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

got my stuff today homie.... thanks for the extras like always homie


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 8 2009, 09:17 PM~13833116
> *got my stuff today homie.... thanks for the extras like always homie
> *



Yupp yupp another happy customer!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 8 2009, 09:43 PM~13832863
> *WHAT YEAR? IM WORKING ON A 70 RIGHT NOW?
> *


88 Monte Carlo super sport. It's my husband's car. He's getting it ready for show again. thought for the display it would look cute to have an identical one.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Pm me a pic and ill see about building 1 for ya!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 9 2009, 09:25 AM~13835866
> *Pm me a pic and ill see about building 1 for ya!
> *


That would be cool~! HOw much??
However, it's not show quality yet by far. Was in an accident so it's been sitting for a spell. It was all origional, but now the damage has been done, hubby want's to go to the extremes. Sooooo not sure what it will look like when he's finished. But we did get the transmission in! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*PAYPAL ONLY..NO TRADES..PM ME IF INTERESTED!*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

MORE COMING SOON...KEEP AN EYE OUT!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 9 2009, 05:30 PM~13838139
> *MORE COMING SOON...KEEP AN EYE OUT!
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

you got a pm on blazer and s-10


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

I'll take the Hoe.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 10 2009, 10:00 AM~13842051
> *The s10 and blazer pending to chris mineer.
> 
> Chad pm me,tahoe pending to ohio chad.
> *


Pending :uh: you should know by now I'm good for it.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 10 2009, 11:41 AM~13842494
> *Tahoe sold to ohiochad,payment pending!!!!!!
> *


PayPal sent.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*PM ME IF INTERESTED IN ANYTHING,PAYPAL ONLY BUT WILL ACCEPT CASH FROM THE LOCAL HOMIEZ!*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*PAYPAL ONLY!*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*COUPLE MORE BUILT UPS....PRICES WILL INCLUDE SHIPPING..PM ME IF INTERESTED PAYPAL ONLY!</span>*


*<span style=\'color:blue\'>HONDA LOW DOWN...$15.00 SHIPPED*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

damn mark wish i had paypal cause that 48 would be mine


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Bump


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 11 2009, 10:52 PM~13859358
> *PAYPAL ONLY!
> *


OMG Marky! My 7 year old son is infactuated with fire engines!! This may sound like a stupid question, but how does PayPal work. I have an account, just never bought anything through them. How do I get the fire truck???


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

TTPT


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

To avoid repo
1:Take your tires off and put that bitch up on blocks.
2:call the repo company and tell them you were convicted of multiple phycotic murders and will not think twice as to cutting their employees in tiny pieces and mailing them to the company.
3:if all else fails shoot them in the face and say dick chanie told you to.



J/K bro the ones we talked about i will have to see on how to get the $$$ but they are mine


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

I want that 80's S10 blazer. I'll paypal the money to you after 2 when I get home from work.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

S10 blazer sold to 06150xlt!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 13 2009, 06:53 AM~13871923
> *S10 blazer sold to 06150xlt!
> *


Hey Marky!! Glad to see business is going good for ya! :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 13 2009, 08:53 AM~13871923
> *S10 blazer sold to 06150xlt!
> *


Payment sent! PM Sent too!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey homiez , whoever bought from me your packages will be mailed out monday, I got some bizznezz to handle then they will be shipped ill post tracking #s monday evening! I do appologize for any delay to you and your building! Peace and have a nice day!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks marky mark!!! and thanks for the little extra!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Your welcome brutha!


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 14 2009, 02:08 PM~13885339
> *Hey homiez , whoever bought from me your packages will be mailed out monday, I got some bizznezz to handle then they will be shipped ill post tracking #s monday evening! I do appologize for any delay to you and your building! Peace and have a nice day!
> *



K.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I will be throwing in a lil extra sumthin!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey mark do u have any 55 chevy conv bumpers and b kit laying around anywhere
thanks


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Yo bigdogg pm me I got some


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 14 2009, 11:08 AM~13885339
> *Hey homiez , whoever bought from me your packages will be mailed out monday, I got some bizznezz to handle then they will be shipped ill post tracking #s monday evening! I do appologize for any delay to you and your building! Peace and have a nice day!
> *


np :thumbsup:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 14 2009, 03:27 PM~13887791
> *Yo bigdogg pm me I got some
> *


you get your 66 bumper yet? :cheesy:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Got my 66 bumper in perfect condition! Thanx bro!


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Paypal sent :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 14 2009, 01:08 PM~13885339
> *Hey homiez , whoever bought from me your packages will be mailed out monday, I got some bizznezz to handle then they will be shipped ill post tracking #s monday evening! I do appologize for any delay to you and your building! Peace and have a nice day!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

ttt


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

whats up mark? hopefully gonna send you package out soon...still looking for enigine! haev one more box to look thru...will look after work tonight!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

mark pm me


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@May 17 2009, 04:31 PM~13914025
> *mark pm me
> *


PM SENT!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*AIGHT HOMIEZ EVERYONES PACKAGES WENT OUT..WILL POST TRACKING #S TOMMOROW THE OL LADY HAS THEM IN THE CAR AT WORK AND WILL NOT BE HOME TILL LATE TONITE...BUT I GOT SOME KITS UP FOR GRABS....$18.00 EACH WITH FREE SHIPPING..PAYPAL PREFERED BUT WILL ACCEPT M/O OR CASH IF YOUR SERIOUS AND I WILL NOT HOLD ANYTHING FOR ANYONE FOR OVER 2 DAYS..FIRST COME FIRST SERVE...PM ME IF INTERESTED IN ANYTHING!*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

59 impala sold to AJ128!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

pm sent on waverider...


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 16, 2009)

pm'd about tha c-1500 sportsiide


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

you wanna trade that aerocoupe :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe+May 18 2009, 05:48 PM~13925665-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM ME BRO!


:biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

do i get a reply with the paypal info???


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 18 2009, 07:58 PM~13927611
> *do i get a reply with the paypal info???
> *



DONE SENT IT...CHECK YO BOX FOOLIO!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 18 2009, 09:00 PM~13927653
> *DONE SENT IT...CHECK YO BOX FOOLIO!
> *


payment sent fool.... waverider sold.... :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 18 2009, 08:08 PM~13927816
> *payment sent fool.... waverider sold.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

ttt


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Gmc syclone sold! The ol lady didn't send packages yet, later on they will go out when I take them myself! Sorry homiez!


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

hey mark u want to trade the 87 monte carlo ss aeroback for the 39 u wanted?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T EVERYTHING STILL AVAILABLE EXCEPT THE S10,GMC SYCLONE,AND THE 59 IMPALA...COME ON PEEPS..$16.00 A KIT SHIPPED!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

UPDATED PICS FOR WHATS LEFT TOMMOROW!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 18 2009, 08:49 PM~13927433
> *EVERYTHING IS STILL AVAILABLE EXCEPT THE 59..ITS SOLD!
> *


mine to ?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Yuipp urs goin out too brotha chris


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Monte aerocoupe and both blazers sold to 85 birraritz!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 19 2009, 07:10 PM~13940586
> *:angry:  :angry:
> you just  charged me 18 for the waverider and in theis post now everything is 16? i should have waited til today to pay so i could have saved 2 bucks..... wtf????? :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


PM ME!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*RESIN 83-87 LINC TOWN CAR,NEEDS LOTS OF WORK,WOULD BE A NICE LOWRIDER...$30.00 SHIPPED...HAS INTERIOR BUCKET*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*SHIPPING UPDATES:

ROLLIN408MODELS: 0308 0730 0001 1594 8443

OHIO CHAD: 0308 0730 0001 1594 8481

1SICK8T4: 0308 0730 0001 1594 8467

06150XLT:0308 0730 0001 1594 8474

MTX686:0308 0730 0001 1594 8450

THERES SOME OTHER THAT I DIDNT GET PACKED CUZ I NEEDED SOME MORE PACKING SUPPLIES BUT WILL MAIL OUT TOMMOROW!*


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

Thx for the update.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 20 2009, 02:30 PM~13947755
> *SHIPPING UPDATES:
> 
> ROLLIN408MODELS: 0308 0730 0001 1594 8443
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

hey marky mark do you got a 64 impala photo etch kit laying around??? or do you know here i can get one?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@May 20 2009, 12:31 PM~13948428
> *hey marky mark do you got a 64 impala photo etch kit laying around??? or do you know here i can get one?
> *


naa bro i have 1 but using it on my 64! sorry!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:0


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 20 2009, 04:58 PM~13949919
> ****SOLD TO LINC!***I GOT THIS HASEGAWA 1966 CADDY COUPE DEVILE UP FOR GRABS...! SHIPPED,ITS STILL SEALED!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

thanks 4 shipping brotha marky!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Got the blazer today...thanks homie

After I knock all the dust off of it, I will be ready to build :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@May 22 2009, 09:57 PM~13975641
> *Got the blazer today...thanks homie
> 
> After I knock all the dust off of it, I will be ready to build :biggrin:
> *



yupp yupp enjoy! ill be posating more kits up for grabs shortly! :biggrin:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

looking for a el camino 1981 model car ..


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@May 23 2009, 08:55 AM~13977700
> *looking for a el camino 1981 model car ..
> *


sorry dont have 1


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

got my package today thanx homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@May 23 2009, 12:21 PM~13978970
> *got my package today thanx homie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: another satisfied customer over here at marky marks! uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 23 2009, 04:57 PM~13980039
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy: another satisfied customer over here at marky marks! uffin:  uffin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yes indeed my friend
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Got anything for a 4-door blazer, interior tub, windshield/glass etc?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@May 25 2009, 03:22 PM~13992960
> *Got anything for a 4-door blazer, interior tub, windshield/glass etc?
> *



Pm me!


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

> *I GOT THIS 80S STYLE SUBURBAN THAT NEEDS SOME MORE BODY WORK AND FINISHING...$40.00 SHIPPED.......*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> > *I GOT THIS 80S STYLE SUBURBAN THAT NEEDS SOME MORE BODY WORK AND FINISHING...$40.00 SHIPPED.......*
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

dahm, need everything for it have no doner,maybe next time, Sorry bro


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@May 25 2009, 07:18 PM~13995496
> *dahm, need everything for it have no doner,maybe next time, Sorry bro
> *


i sent you an offer in a pm with a donor kit!


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

got my Impala in today...Thanks homie!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK8T4_@May 26 2009, 03:57 AM~13998452
> *got my Impala in today...Thanks homie!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*FORGOT TO ADD LINC:LC739715550US*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

63 ford sold to Linc!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

PM sent.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

I sure wish i could help out your family right now. But i'm soooo broke man.


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> *SHIPPING UPDTES:
> YOUCANTFADE ME:0308 3390 0000 5823 2415
> 85BIRARITTZ:0308 3390 0000 5823 2408
> I DONT REMEMBER SCREEN NAME SO ILL PUT THE LAST NAME AND CITY..
> ...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

TTT come on fockers!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

mark , got my box today..... :thumbsup: hooked up like a tow truck.... now, where the pics of the tow truck? :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T t mf T


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

Mark, package arrived today.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*I GOT A FEW MORE ITEMS UP FOR GRABS......</span>*

*PHOTO ETCH DOOR HANDLES AND REAR VIEW MIRRORS...$8.00 SHIPPED*
<img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/IMG00591.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*PHOTO ETCH WIPER BLADES...$6.00 SHIPPED*
<img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/IMG00590.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*JUMBO PAIR OF DICE TO HANG FROM YOUR REAR VIEW MIRROR,GREAT FOR THEM NOSTALGIC RIDES AND LOWRIDERS..$5.00 A SET SHIPPED,PLEASE SPECIFY COLOR WANTED!*
<img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/IMG00589.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*<span style=\'color:blue\'> RESIN BODY W/HOOD 1967 CHEVY CAPRICE...YOU NEED A 67 IMPALA KIT TO COMPLETE IT...$35.00 SHIPPED*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T !


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

got the kits today ill ship yours tommarow


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

I got my MC today thanks.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:0


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

whats up bro you doing alright


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jun 3 2009, 08:34 PM~14089397
> *whats up bro you doing alright
> *


IM DOING GOOD...PM ME BRO


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

MaRKY, Do you still have the fire truck?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 4 2009, 02:42 PM~14096343
> *MaRKY, Do you still have the fire truck?
> *


fire truck is still here


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Make offers so reasonable offer refused!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*PM ME IF INTERESTED IN ANYTHING...*


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

Bump for a great seller... I see acouple I would like to have.... In a couple of weeks if you still have them, I will get them.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

man i wish i had money for paypal to order some stuff...


BUMP FOR THIS HOMIE..


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Pm me impotmadness!


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

*HONDA ACCORD WAGON...$20.00 SHIPPED*


do u still have this


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Ttft


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

mark hit me up


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

61 impala and color me gone sold!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

^Bump!^


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

68 DODGE DART SOLD...PENDING PAYMENT! :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedFabrication (Mar 3, 2009)

Sent payment for a sonoma sport side pickup and will send payment for one of the jimmys. I sent 14 for the first one on accident so will send 12 tomorrow for the other Thanks Late.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

That CJ7 Jeep got a new owner :0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jun 9 2009, 03:52 PM~14142382
> *That CJ7 Jeep got a new owner  :0
> *


THATS RIGHT! BOTH PURPLE S10S SOLD I HAVE A COUPLE MORE,


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

Mark package arrived today.  :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Jun 9 2009, 08:02 PM~14145326
> *Mark package arrived today.    :biggrin:
> *


 another satisfied customer here @ marky marks!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T t t!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

where's my stuff Mark?


























J/K I just got it! Thanks mark! :biggrin: :biggrin: 


ANOTHER SATISFIED. :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanx homie dlo! 

Anybody else that bought from me except calaveras please pm me ur address's and what ya got my papaer got lost where I had all the info and what was sold!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Marky.. Man lost the paper.. Well ill pm ya so you know where to send me my gold bars.. :roflmao:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm with rick! I bought everything in the last 50 pics...member? :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TwistedFabrication_@Jun 9 2009, 03:49 PM~14142360
> *Sent payment for a sonoma sport side pickup and will send payment for one of the jimmys. I sent 14 for the first one on accident so will send 12 tomorrow for the other Thanks Late.
> *



Whatcu talkin bout willis? Their aint no kits for $12, them jimmys are $14 and ur kit u bought was $14.

:roflmo:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*CLOSED*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

TTT for marky marks auto sales!


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

pm sent on lot7 :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

LOT 8 ARE THEY 1/24 0R 1/18? HOW BIG ARE THEY?


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

mark you still want them wheels? pm me with your addy...we gotta finish this trade so i can send em out with the packages for everyone else tomorrow.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Pancho the wheels are monster 20's 1:24 scale, kirby ill pm ya later and intheblodd them are stock honda wheels! Anymore questions feel free to pm me!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 16 2009, 06:25 PM~14210075
> *Pancho the wheels are monster 20's 1:24 scale, kirby ill pm ya later and intheblodd them are stock honda wheels! Anymore questions feel free to pm me!
> *


alright bro  :biggrin:


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

ttt


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

got my package today homie thanks :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

got package today thanks homie


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jun 25 2009, 05:52 PM~14299655
> *got package today    thanks homie
> *


NP HOMIE...MARKY MARKS AUTO SALES IS OFFICIALLY CLOSED!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 25 2009, 08:54 PM~14299667
> *MARKY MARKS AUTO SALES IS OFFICIALLY CLOSED!
> *



:0 :0


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

My package shipped?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I was foolin about being closed ill be posting some kits up in the next few hours, and kirby yes your chain steering wheels are on the way, don't worry WEY, I don't rip anyone off! GGGEEEEEEEZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 26 2009, 08:48 PM~14310938
> *I was foolin about being closed ill be posting some kits up in the next few hours, and kirby yes your chain steering wheels are on the way, don't worry WEY, I don't rip anyone off! GGGEEEEEEEZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!
> *


 :twak: :nono: :nono: have i ever worried bout you mark? i just know your getting up there in age!!! you forget things easy! lmao just playin with you ! :roflmao:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

nice :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hmmm big homie clearin em out again.... ut oh somethin up....


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 26 2009, 10:36 PM~14311849
> *hmmm big homie clearin em out again.... ut oh somethin up....
> *


where the fuck you been hiding? You build anymore? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

aint got time to build anymore,hell i spend more time tryin to stay outta jail or keepin my car fixed and gettin shit takin care of,finally got my liscence back,and insurance so i can keep it this time..

the list of shit im dealin with is longer than my arms... 

but they got more ink on them now... :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

70 monte sold to frame dragger


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Ttmft


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

ILL TAKE THE 63 FORD PLEASE!!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Jun 27 2009, 07:40 AM~14314010
> *ILL TAKE THE 63 FORD PLEASE!!!!
> *



SOLD *PENDING PAYMENT*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Make reasonable offers! Ttt heavy pocket hitters!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*SOLD TO 06150XLT PENDING PAYMENT</span>*</span>[/b]
<img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/IMG00774-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*PEGASUS 1301 REAL WIRE LOOK WIRE WHEELS..$13.00 A SET WITH FREE SHIPPING..5 SETS AVAILABLE*
<img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/IMG00772.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*BUILT IMPALA SS CHP CAR..$20.00 W/FREE SHIPPING*
<img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/IMG00776.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/IMG00777.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*PONTIAC BANSHEE FUTURE CHP CAR..$35.00W /FREE SHIPPING*
<img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/IMG00778.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/IMG00779.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*<span style=\'color:blue\'>PM ME IF INTERESTED IN ANYTHING!*


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

*S10 CHEVY BLAZER...YOU WILL NEED BOX STYLE S-10 AS A DONOR...$40.00 FREE SHIPPING*









I WISH I HAD $40...I'D BUY THIS ONE TOO!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jun 27 2009, 03:38 PM~14316283
> *S10 CHEVY BLAZER...YOU WILL NEED BOX STYLE S-10 AS A DONOR...$40.00 FREE SHIPPING
> 
> 
> ...


*SOLD TO YOU!*


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jun 27 2009, 06:38 PM~14316283
> *S10 CHEVY BLAZER...YOU WILL NEED BOX STYLE S-10 AS A DONOR...$40.00 FREE SHIPPING
> 
> 
> ...


Interior tub, windows, hood? or is it just the body?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt for my bro


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jun 27 2009, 04:06 PM~14316437
> *Interior tub, windows, hood? or is it just the body?
> *



It has the interior tub with the back seat and it has a chrome front grill and rear tail lights, and it has the s10 blazer resin frame!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 27 2009, 08:30 PM~14316895
> *It has the interior tub with the back seat and it has a chrome front grill and rear tail lights, and it has the s10 blazer resin frame!
> *


I'll give you $2 for it...you got a PM


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Marky, hey come down to Biggs tomarrow, me and Roger gonna be there, bring the integra, evo, 55 vert over with you, got cash.........


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Got the DART today thanks .
VAL Q


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Jun 28 2009, 09:32 AM~14320620
> *Got the DART today thanks .
> VAL Q
> *


 :biggrin: ANOTHER SATISFIED CUSTOMER @ MARKY MARKS!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

There is no way this should be on page 2...BUY THIS SH!T UP

I sent my $$$$ Thanks bro


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

wassup Mark...... thanks for the kits yesterday....good hanging out with you homie....

next time bring a kit already primered ready for paint and I'll shoot it for u and Biggs.... and someday we'll get that cadi done....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

keep a look out,in 10-15 mins im gonna post up some unfinished projects for sale


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*HERE WE GO...THESE ARE UNFINISHED PROJECTS,THEY NEED A LIL MORE WORK DONE TO THEM...THEY ARE KITS IN A ZIP LOCK BAG,MOST SEEM TO BE COMPLETE,BUT WHO KNOWS? I BOUGHT THEM AT A SHOW AND WAS GOING TO FINISH THEM BUT FAMILY COMES FIRST,I GOT TO TAKE CARE OF THE FAMILY...ALL THE YEARS OF THE VEHICLES ARE POSTED ON THE PAPER WITH THEM..THESE ARE NICE FOR PARTS,OR ADD YOUR PARTS AND MAKE SOME CLEAN RIDES...THEY WILL BE $14.00 EACH KIT W/FREE SHIPPING...PAYPAL ONLY!</span>*
*54 CHEVY PANEL CHOP TOP........*
<img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/IMG00808.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*55'CHEVY NOMAD.........*
<img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/IMG00807.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*39'CHEVY COUPE...CHOPTOP, SKIRTED .......*
<img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/IMG00806.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*40'FOD P/U..CHOP TOP,SKIRTS,DOOR NEED TO BE CHOPPED...*
<img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/IMG00809.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*<span style=\'color:blue\'>1/20 TOYOTA HILUX...BED IS CUT AND DRIVERS DOOR CUT,WITH CUSTOM WHEELS....*









*PM ME IF INTERESTED IN ANYTHING.....IF INTERESTED IN ALL OF IT ILL SHIP IT FOR $65.00*


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 2 2009, 09:48 PM~14369191
> *HERE WE GO...THESE ARE UNFINISHED PROJECTS,THEY NEED A LIL MORE WORK DONE TO THEM...THEY ARE KITS IN A ZIP LOCK BAG,MOST SEEM TO BE COMPLETE,BUT WHO KNOWS? I BOUGHT THEM AT A SHOW AND WAS GOING TO FINISH THEM BUT FAMILY COMES FIRST,I GOT TO TAKE CARE OF THE FAMILY...ALL THE YEARS OF THE VEHICLES ARE POSTED ON THE PAPER WITH THEM..THESE ARE NICE FOR PARTS,OR ADD YOUR PARTS AND MAKE SOME CLEAN RIDES...THEY WILL BE $14.00 EACH KIT W/FREE SHIPPING...PAYPAL ONLY!</span>
> 54 CHEVY PANEL CHOP TOP........
> <img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/IMG00808.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


*
damn mark...the toyota and nomad look tempting...but i'm in the same boat as you *


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

39 CHEVY SOLD TO TRU SCALE!


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

*39'CHEVY COUPE...CHOPTOP, SKIRTED .......*









If you go to Stockton I'll take this one.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jul 2 2009, 09:56 PM~14369287
> *39'CHEVY COUPE...CHOPTOP, SKIRTED .......
> 
> 
> ...


*!*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

54 PANEL SOLD TO FRAME DRAGGER


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jul 2 2009, 10:56 PM~14369287
> *39'CHEVY COUPE...CHOPTOP, SKIRTED .......
> 
> 
> ...


DANM IT YOU BEAT ME TO IT :angry:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

DO YOU STILL HAT THE TRUCK OLD SCHOOL ONE...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Jul 5 2009, 10:41 AM~14384896
> *DO YOU STILL HAT THE TRUCK OLD SCHOOL ONE...
> *


YUPP.....40 FORD SOLD TO AIRBRUSH MASTER!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Got the Blazer today! Thanks once again!


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

1/20 TOYOTA HILUX...BED IS CUT AND DRIVERS DOOR CUT,WITH CUSTOM WHEELS....[/color][/b]










can u hold this on for me untill next thursday if not its cool


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

THANKS BRO.... I GOT THOSE KITS YESTERDAY I REALLY APPROPRIATE IT YOU ARE THE MAN... DEAL WITH YOU AGAIN SOON....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm going to post up a bunch of kits, n parts later on, I got a hilux junkyard ill be posting up as well I need to make some quick cash to make a car payment again so keep a look out


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

hilux junkyard


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2009)

Mark package arrived today.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T MFT


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

hilux junkyard

?????????????


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

he sold it for 150.00


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 14 2009, 08:07 PM~14476959
> *he sold it for 150.00
> *


HAHAHAAAAAA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YEAH RIGHT I STILL GOT IT BUT PROLLY GONNA KEEP IT UNLESS THE OFFER IS RIGHT! :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

wassup Mark, how was the show?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 14 2009, 09:45 PM~14478239
> *wassup Mark, how was the show?
> *


THE SHOW WAS GOOD...ILL BE SELING OUT SOME MORE KITS AT THE MEETING!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*PM ME IF INTERESTED IN ANYTHING...PAYPAL ONLY!*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 20 2009, 07:18 PM~14529651
> *
> 39 CHEVY SEDAN DELIVERY CUSTOMIZED INTO A 4 DOOR WAGON...NEEDS HELP AND TO BE STRIPPED..COMPLETE KIT..$20.00 SHIPPED!
> 
> ...



What exactly needs "help" on this?


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

HOWS THAT A/C UNIT WORKIN MARK


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Jul 20 2009, 05:56 PM~14530882
> *What exactly needs "help" on this?
> *



The windows need a lil more trimming and needs assembly


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

u still got the impala cop car


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

buy these up homies hell of good deals goin on in here


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 20 2009, 06:50 PM~14531582
> *u still got the impala cop car
> *


YUPP STILL GOT IT...PM ME IF U HAVE PAYPAL READY!


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

PM sent about the 39 Chevy sedan


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:0


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

i cant wait to start workin on that yota!!!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:around:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:rofl:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

2-3 HOURS ARE UP SHOW US WHAT YOU GOT :wave:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:tongue:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:banghead:


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

ILL TAKE THE MERC IS EVERYTHING THERE....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 22 2009, 10:17 PM~14555212
> *PM ME IF INTERESTED IN ANYTHING...PAYPAL ONLY!
> *


is the 71 a resin?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

hno:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

TTT HELP THIS GUY OUT!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

If i weren't strapped from moving i need that extreme kit but no funds ! Sorry Mark !


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

could i send a mony order for that white truck


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 23 2009, 06:05 PM~14563291
> *If   i  weren't  strapped  from  moving  i  need  that   extreme  kit   but  no  funds  !   Sorry   Mark !
> *



Mini lets see what we can do. Mark, PM sent about the S10 kit.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i was gonna do the same thing with it lol


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:0


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

BUY THE TIME I PAY SHIPPING THESE WILL COST YA $0.....BUY'EM UP!
[/quote]
ill take the wagon if you still have it,thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

TTT HELP THIS HOMIE OUT!!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

*IMAI 70'S STYLE VOLKSWAGEN SUPER BEETLE...SEALED INSIDE...$20.00 SHIPPED*








[/quote]

pm'ing


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 29 2009, 02:20 PM~14617311
> *
> TESTORS RESIN EXTREMELINER....$18.00 SHIPPED
> 
> ...


Damn bro you lowered the price on that one by alot! Is it the full kit or does it need anything else to finish? Same one we talked about before?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:buttkick:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

got my box today..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

you have a PM.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

Mark package arrived today.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> BUY THE TIME I PAY SHIPPING THESE WILL COST YA $0.....BUY'EM UP!


ill take the wagon if you still have it,thanks. :biggrin:
[/quote]
hey mark got my stuff, thanks !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Np gary,enjoy sir! Tahnk you again!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TTT to the homie markymark-come on guys buy his stuff he has the best deals on here dig in to those pockets n buy buy buy :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Mark, you bringin anything to sell at the show??


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

I got the 39 chevy today. I have also been told that the extreme S10 has arrived.

Thanks.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Aug 6 2009, 07:07 AM~14692019
> *I got the 39 chevy today. I have also been told that the extreme S10 has arrived.
> 
> Thanks.
> *


np homie...sorry for the delay


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I WAS LOOKING TO QUOTE MARKY'S POST ABOUT THE DROP TOP LS MALIBU BUT I CAN'T FIND IT SO IF ITS STILL FOR SALE AND ANYONE WAS INTERESTED HERE ARE SOME PIC I FOUND IN MY COMPUTER TO GET A BETTER LOOK !


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

mark, you still got that burb?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Aug 8 2009, 10:45 PM~14715175
> *mark, you still got that burb?
> *


YUPP :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*pm me if interested in anything....PAYPAL ONLY!*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

BUMP BIAOTCH ...BUMP!


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

Is the transporter and car molded in red?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Aug 10 2009, 10:17 AM~14725303
> *Is the transporter and car molded in red?
> *


ITS MOLDED IN WHITE :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*I GOT A COUPLE KITS IN A BAG FOR SALE TOO...THEIR MISSING THEIR BOXES BUT COMPLETE....65 IMPALA,AND A 59 IMPALA..ILL DO $14.00 EACH WITH FREE SHIPPING.............I DONT HAVE ANY PICS EITHER...SORRY HOMIEZ....AND NO TRADES SO PLEASE DONT PM ME ASKING ABOUT TRADES...I GOT SOME BILLS AND A CAR PAYMENT TO CATCH UP ON!*


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 10 2009, 12:28 PM~14725400
> *I GOT A COUPLE KITS IN A BAG FOR SALE TOO...THEIR MISSING THEIR BOXES BUT COMPLETE....65 IMPALA,AND A 59 IMPALA..ILL DO $14.00 EACH WITH FREE SHIPPING.............I DONT HAVE ANY PICS EITHER...SORRY HOMIEZ....AND NO TRADES SO PLEASE DONT PM ME ASKING ABOUT TRADES...I GOT SOME BILLS AND A CAR PAYMENT TO CATCH UP ON!
> *


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Waverider Dime is mine! Thanks bro


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*i just dropped the prices and adding more!*


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 10 2009, 02:28 PM~14725400
> *I GOT A COUPLE KITS IN A BAG FOR SALE TOO...THEIR MISSING THEIR BOXES BUT COMPLETE....65 IMPALA,AND A 59 IMPALA..ILL DO $14.00 EACH WITH FREE SHIPPING.............I DONT HAVE ANY PICS EITHER...SORRY HOMIEZ....AND NO TRADES SO PLEASE DONT PM ME ASKING ABOUT TRADES...I GOT SOME BILLS AND A CAR PAYMENT TO CATCH UP ON!
> *


hey mark ill take the 65 kit :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 15 2009, 09:23 PM~14781602
> *hey mark ill take the 65 kit  :biggrin:
> *


pm sent


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

some built ups for sale................
*toyota hilux.....$30.00 with free shipping*
















*1964 impala vert....$30.00 shipped*
























*m&ms donk....$30.00 shipped*
































*1958 impala wagon 2 door.....$40.00 shipped*
















l*owriding hilux....$40.00 shipped*
























*chevy c1500....$25.00 shipped*


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

ttt homie some great deals at marks auto sales


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

some built ups for sale................
*toyota hilux.....$20.00 with free shipping*
















*1964 impala vert....$15.00 shipped*
























*m&ms donk....$20.00 shipped*
































*1958 impala wagon 2 door.....$35.00 shipped*
















l*owriding hilux....$25.00 shipped*
























*chevy c1500....$15.00 shipped*


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

good luck homie with the sale!!!!!!!!!! TTT


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Bump


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*HEY HOMIEZ....IM STRANDED FAR FROM HOME .....MY ALTERNATOR WENT OUT ON MY JEEP....I JUST DROPPED THESE PRICES...THEY ARE WAY LOW IN PRICE....MAKE ME AN OFFER ON SUMTHING YOU LIKE...I NEED $150.00 LIKE YESTERDAY....IF U SEE SOMETHING IN MY PROJECTS THREAD AS WELL LET ME KNOW....MAKE ME AN OFFER ON IT ALL I DONT CARE....I NEED TO GET AN ALTERNATOR TO GET BACK HOME....PLEASE HELP ME OUT....PAYPAL ONLY SO I CAN GET MY JEEP FIXED!  *


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

t t t


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Mary mark let me know if you need the alternator. My homie owns an auto parts I can get it for a good price.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 17 2009, 10:55 PM~14800150
> *Mary mark let me know if you need the alternator. My homie owns an auto parts I can get it for a good price.
> *


FAMILIA!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Aug 17 2009, 08:55 PM~14800150-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THATS RIGHT!  :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey mark did u make it home alright bro hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

TO THA MUTHAFICKING TOP!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*I KNOW IT AINT NOTHING TO DO WITH MODEL CARS,BUT I GOTTA HUSTLE UP SOME MONEY FOR A CAR PAYMENT DUE TOMMOROW.......THESE ARE BRAND NEW IN THE WRAPPERS STILL.....I GOT A LIGHT GREY IN A SIZE XL,AND A LIGHT GREYIN A 2X,AND A DARK NAVY BLUE IN A 4X,THE LAST 3 OF MY SUPPLY....SOME NICE SHIRTS...SHOW SOME LUV FOR THE MAN.....$13.00 EACH WITH FREE SHIPPING PAYPAL ONLY...PM ME IF INTERESTED!...THIS IS THE ACTUAL PICTURE ON THE FRONT...............*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

COME ON BUYEM UP....I EVEN DROPPED THE PRICES ON MY BUILT UPS...IM GIVING THEM AWAY! HELP ME OUT PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 15 2009, 07:44 PM~14780056
> *i just dropped the prices and adding more!
> *


how does the undercarriage on the blue 64 look and do u still have it


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

*SWAP MEET!!!!!!!! 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey homiez sorry I haven't been on to answer pm's , my cell got turned off and I was sick as a dogg, everyones packeges that I owe will be going out from today to monday, phatras I'm still looking for some extras for ya,airbrushmaster urs is going out tommorow,gseeds gooing out today along with 06f150xlt going out today and kirby pm me ur address, all the built ups still avail!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

yo mark i sent u a pm about something i saw that nnl show that i should have bought.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 9 2009, 08:30 PM~14720072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


do u have pics of the undies and motor and is the price 45 or 65


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 17 2009, 09:24 AM~14791171
> *some built ups for sale................
> chevy c1500....$15.00 shipped
> 
> ...


This gonna be here soon? :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

:| I got mine today.....you have a PM


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Sep 9 2009, 10:41 PM~15035474
> *:dunno:
> *


PM ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

ah Mark.. you big tease..lol..


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

hno:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

i'll take the supra bro.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 13 2009, 02:21 PM~15068091
> *i'll take the supra bro.
> *


PM ME HOMIE!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T t t


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

I'll take the GN.PM sent


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Sep 13 2009, 06:03 PM~15069570
> *I'll take the GN.PM sent
> *


PM SENT BACK!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

GN STILL AVAILABLE...PAYPAL ONLY!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

bump


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T M F T!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

wish i had a paypal acount


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 14 2009, 12:55 PM~15077842
> *pm me if interested in anything!*~PAYPAL ONLY~*
> *


 :biggrin: hit me up bro


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 13 2009, 03:19 PM~15068079
> * TAMIYA NISSAN PRIMERA...NO WHEELS...$14.00
> 
> 
> ...


U still got this one??


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

hey bro thanks !!!!,just got the 65 in the mail, thanks for the extras too !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Np gary enjoy!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*HEY THERE HOMIEZ....MARKY MARK RESIN 70 CHEVY IMPALA 4 DOORS AVAILABLE,ANDIT INCLUDES THE INTERIOR BUCKET,YOU WILL NEED A 1970 CHEVY IMPALA KIT TO COMPLETE IT,THESE WERE CASTED BY MR.BIGGS AND TWINN I HAVE 5 AVAILABLE TODAY AND MORE BEING MADE!....$40.00 WITH SHIPPING INCLUDED! PM ME IF INTERESTED........*


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thats sum sweet shit right there brotha..soon enough ill get my hands on one..lol :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 24 2009, 02:05 PM~15175910
> *HEY THERE HOMIEZ....MARKY MARK RESIN 70 CHEVY IMPALA 4 DOORS AVAILABLE,ANDIT INCLUDES THE INTERIOR BUCKET,YOU WILL NEED A 1970 CHEVY IMPALA KIT TO COMPLETE IT,THESE WERE CASTED BY MR.BIGGS AND TWINN I HAVE 5 AVAILABLE TODAY AND MORE BEING MADE!....$40.00 WITH SHIPPING INCLUDED! PM ME IF INTERESTED........
> 
> 
> ...


Buy this shit up ya'll!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Kinda forgot to do this earlier in the week but mark is a GREAT GUY!!!!! At the san diego nnl i didnt buy some stuff so i pmed him and last weekend he brought everything i wanted with him to the route 66 show so i could buy it. Thanks bro. Great guy to deal with.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 24 2009, 06:18 PM~15177312
> *Buy this shit up ya'll!!! :biggrin:
> *


 X2 ! good luck with your sales Marky !


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

TTT


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

To da top for the homie


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

:wave: Can you bump stuff to the bottom? :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Mark, PM me your number, I need a part and want to know if you have one or two.

Thanks, MIke


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*HEY THERE HOMIEZ....MARKY MARK HAS RESIN 70 CHEVY IMPALA 4 DOORS AVAILABLE,AND IT INCLUDES THE INTERIOR BUCKET,YOU WILL NEED A 1970 CHEVY IMPALA KIT TO COMPLETE IT,THESE WERE CASTED BY MR.BIGGS AND TWINN I HAVE 5 AVAILABLE TODAY AND MORE BEING MADE!....$40.00 WITH SHIPPING INCLUDED! PM ME IF INTERESTED........*


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

Mmmmmm..................4 door......


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

TTT

HELP THIS HOMIE OUT


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

do u have any chevy bombs kits for sale?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Oct 23 2009, 04:36 PM~15449163
> *do u have any  chevy bombs kits for sale?
> *


no sorry!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Oct 23 2009, 06:24 PM~15450093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PM ME!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

Mark packages have arrived. :biggrin:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Oct 23 2009, 07:24 PM~15450093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Oct 25 2009, 06:57 AM~15459735
> *X2
> *


Yours went out friday along with hearse's package,sorry for the delay,got some extras in there for both of you!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 25 2009, 10:13 AM~15459803
> *Yours went out friday along with hearse's package,sorry for the delay,got some extras in there for both of you!
> *



:wave:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Oct 25 2009, 03:54 PM~15462368
> *:wave:
> *


yours went out too yesterday!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 25 2009, 09:59 PM~15465403
> *yours went out too yesterday!
> *


and mine bro...


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 25 2009, 11:59 PM~15465403
> *yours went out too yesterday!
> *


  :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Yupp cruzins is in the mail tommorow


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

sweet..thanx bro.. :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I just wanted to say a quick THANK YOU to Mark. This is the guy that will ALWAYS come through for you, ALWAYS do what he says and ALWAYS willing to help you find something that you cannot locate.

Thank you for help and dedication to this hobby Mark, it's well appreciated from those of us that carry the same dedication.

Looking forward to Victorville.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 27 2009, 08:02 AM~15479732
> *I just wanted to say a quick THANK YOU to Mark.  This is the guy that will ALWAYS come through for you, ALWAYS do what he says and ALWAYS willing to help you find something that you cannot locate.
> 
> Thank you for help and dedication to this hobby Mark, it's well appreciated from those of us that carry the same dedication.
> ...


i second that brotha..marks always a man of his word..ive done alot of deals with him and always satisfied with the outcome... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 25 2009, 08:13 AM~15459803
> *Yours went out friday along with hearse's package,sorry for the delay,got some extras in there for both of you!
> *


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 27 2009, 08:02 AM~15479732
> *I just wanted to say a quick THANK YOU to Mark.  This is the guy that will ALWAYS come through for you, ALWAYS do what he says and ALWAYS willing to help you find something that you cannot locate.
> 
> Thank you for help and dedication to this hobby Mark, it's well appreciated from those of us that carry the same dedication.
> ...


marky mark always come through..... just slower than a wounded turtle sometimes.... :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

yo marky got a tracking number for me , its been a week and the postman is tired of me hounding him every day, how long does it take for a kit to make it half a country? i guess it went parcel post ya cheap bastard? or did the wounded turtle die in route to my house? next time please tell me , i can pay extra for priority..... i like dealing with you .... but damn if you dont make me question it sometimes.....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Oct 29 2009, 01:33 PM~15504627
> *yo marky got a tracking number for me , its been a week and the postman is tired of me hounding him every day, how long does it take for a kit to make it half a country? i guess it went parcel post ya cheap bastard? or did the wounded turtle die in route to my house? next time please tell me , i can pay extra for priority..... i like dealing with you .... but damn if you dont make me question it sometimes.....
> *



DAM DOG...CAN'T YOU PM HIM........


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 29 2009, 12:38 PM~15504678
> *DAM DOG...CAN'T YOU PM HIM........
> *


i guess i could have..... :dunno: ive been up all night working , i dont think the clearest when im tired and frustrated.......


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Oct 29 2009, 01:39 PM~15504688
> *i guess i could have.....  :dunno: ive been up all night working , i dont think the clearest when im tired and frustrated.......
> *


I HEAR YOU BRO, YOU JUST DON'T COME OUT & CALL SOMEONE A CHEAP BASTERD...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 29 2009, 12:40 PM~15504695
> *I HEAR YOU BRO, YOU JUST DON'T COME OUT & CALL SOMEONE A CHEAP BASTERD...
> *


that was supposed to be funny , i guess it comes off different on a screen...... :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: 



sorry that was funny to me lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

see? some people get my twisted humor.... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's (Sep 29, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

I got a package today...Thanks!


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 3 2009, 06:46 PM~15553272
> *I got a package today...Thanks!
> *


x2 thanks


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*HEY HOMIEZ.....IF ANY OF YOU WANT FRESH ROASTED PISTACHIOS, PM ME WITH HOW MANY POUNDS YOU WANT AND ILL BRING THEM TO THE VICTORVILLE MODEL SHOW...THE COST IS $5.00 A POUND, YOUR GETTING THEM AT MY COST! SO IF INTERESTED AND GOING TO BE AT THE CACTUS CLASSIC PM ME AND LMK!*


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 5 2009, 07:46 PM~15576427
> *HEY HOMIEZ.....IF ANY OF YOU WANT FRESH ROASTED PISTACHIOS, PM ME WITH HOW MANY POUNDS YOU WANT AND ILL BRING THEM TO THE VICTORVILLE MODEL SHOW...THE COST IS $5.00 A POUND, YOUR GETTING THEM AT MY COST! SO IF INTERESTED AND GOING TO BE AT THE CACTUS CLASSIC PM ME AND LMK!
> *


  sounds good....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

hey homiez i got some kits i need fast cash for that ill be postin as soon as i get pics!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>$18.00 EACH WITH FREE SHIPPING!*


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

fuckn mark u wer holdn out on me huh :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 25 2009, 01:53 PM~15780120
> *fuckn mark u wer holdn out on me huh  :biggrin:
> *


yupp buy it up homie!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

1 cutty sold...2 more to go!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

buy it up heavy pocket hitters


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

hey mark did you ever find out about the kit i was asking about? and hey...if you haven't sold the 55 i'll take buy that!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

another cutty sold,and a peterbilt sold,everything else stillup for grabs!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 25 2009, 09:13 PM~15784803
> *another cutty sold,and a peterbilt sold,everything else stillup for grabs!
> *


pm sent!! i want that 55


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

55 chevy pending sale


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 25 2009, 10:51 PM~15785250
> *pm sent!! i want that 55
> *



 DUDE.... WHERES MY CAR!?!

:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

coming up!! got some money from the green caddy i sold and also getting more money to build another caddy. and a family friend has been bugging me to do a 55 for him. so more $ to go and get your monte...SWEET....DUDE...


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Nov 26 2009, 02:25 AM~15786283
> *I dunno dude, where's your car? :biggrin:*


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i like those cuttys 

cant get right now thos


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

Mark, got my package today!


wish i had some extra cash to buy one of those cutlass kits though.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Mark, save me one of those cutty's. I can paypal you on Tuesday morning when I get paid.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 26 2009, 09:47 AM~15789153
> *Mark, save me one of those cutty's. I can paypal you on Tuesday morning when I get paid.
> *



all the cuttys sold! and 1 peterbilt sold...the rest is still up for grabs!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 26 2009, 09:47 AM~15789153
> *Mark, save me one of those cutty's. I can paypal you on Tuesday morning when I get paid.
> *


 :angry: fricker :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

to late bro sorry


----------



## shamrockshaker (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 26 2009, 09:50 PM~15794877
> *to late bro sorry
> *


 :angry: #*%#*#$*&#* :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

my last pete is pending sale to low n beyond


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

GOING TO BE LISTING UP ALL MY BUILT UPS FOR SALE AFTER I GET PICS!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*HERE WE GO...............
FULLY RADICAL 64 IMPALA...$50.00 SHIPPED........*









54 CHEVY BOMB..$40.00 SHIPPED.......

















AMT 64 IMPALA VERT...$30.00 SHIPPED...........


























M&MS DONK...$40.00 SHIPPED

























MORE BUILTS COMING SOON...........


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

im selling everything........it all must go,ill be making grab boxes with misc. parts packed tight! im done.................


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 28 2009, 03:12 PM~15806708
> *im selling everything........it all must go,ill be making grab boxes with misc. parts packed tight! im done.................
> *


U done????? :0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

im keepinga few projects,buti got too many parts lying around, ill still build but not as much im burned out


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 28 2009, 02:27 PM~15806789
> *im keepinga few projects,buti got too many parts lying around, ill still build but not as much im burned out
> *


SAY IT AINT SO MARK UR THE MODEL MASHINE U CANT BE BURNED OUT BRO  NOW WHO IM GOIN TO TURN TO FOR INSPIRATION DAMN U MARK :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*A FEW MORE KITS UP FOR GRABS.....*
TRUCKS OF THE WORLD MERCEDES BENZ CAB OVER...$40.00 WITH FREE SHIPPING








AMT 69 RIVIERA...$18.00 WITH FREE SHIPPING








AMT 62' CHEVY BELAIR...$16.00 WITH FREE SHIPPING








REVELL CADILLAC ESCALADE..$16.00 SHIPPED








REVELL MERCEDES 190 SL ROADSTER...$20.00 SHIPPED








AOSHIMA/FUJIMI HONDA CRV...$20.00 SHIPPED









PM ME IF INTERESTED IN ANYTHING


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: tunzafun, 85 biarittz, spikekid999, FrameDragger

:wave:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 29 2009, 11:51 PM~15817520
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: tunzafun, 85 biarittz, spikekid999, FrameDragger
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

mark you have a PM


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shamrockshaker_@Nov 26 2009, 09:52 PM~15794894
> *
> *


Dude, your a fuckin fuckin hater goin on peoples threads and puttin the fucked up faces on there. Grow the fuck up and do something besides act like an ass hat.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

hey homiez if you bought anything from me recently,theres going to be a delay in shipping as for someone hacked my paypal account once again,i cant access any of my account or pull money from it,once i get the confrimation letter in the mail then i can unlock it and ill be able to ship your items out,unless i get paid from my work,but i dont see that happening anytime soon,pay day is 3 weeks away,will let ya know when your items ship....sorry for this CRAP! ill throw in something extra for your wait time! have a nice and safe day! *MaRkY MaRk*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

i have 2 of the johan olds cuttys and the 55 chevy vert avail still if anyone interested...ill post a pic in a few mins......buyers backed out on me!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 1 2009, 06:03 PM~15836712
> *i have 2 of the johan olds cuttys and the 55 chevy vert avail still if anyone interested...ill post a pic in a few mins......buyers backed out on me!
> *


DAMN ...now i already spent my paypal 

lol


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

* WILL BE UPDATING WHATS LEFT LATER ON TODAY....12/03/09  :biggrin:  *


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

COME ON HOMIEZ I KNOW MOTHERS DAY WAS YESTERDAY! BUY THIS SHIT UP!


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 2 2009, 04:54 PM~15849693
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOLD THE 62 FOR ME


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Dec 2 2009, 04:16 PM~15849951
> *HOLD THE 62 FOR ME
> *


 :uh: HOW LONG??????????????? :uh:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Dec 2 2009, 05:16 PM~15849951
> *HOLD THE 62 FOR ME
> *


A COUPLE DAYS MAYBE A WEEKILL EVEN THROW IN AN EXTRA FIVE $$, I NEED TO CLEAR SOME STUFF OFF MY BENCH B/C IVE BEEN WANTING A 62 BELAIR THOUGH


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Mark, U get my PM the other day???


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94+Dec 2 2009, 07:33 PM~15852931-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yupp got it bro


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 2 2009, 08:29 PM~15853812
> *
> yupp got it bro
> *


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

CAPRICE IS MINE
i call it lol


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 2 2009, 09:31 PM~15854905
> *CAPRICE IS MINE
> i call it lol
> *


PM OR TEXT ME


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 1 2009, 05:15 PM~15836822
> *PM ME IF INTERESTED IN ANY!
> *



PM sent


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

SORRY BRO THE 55 AND PETES ARE SOLD


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 4 2009, 04:10 PM~15873985
> *
> 
> 
> ...



do u know how big these looks on a 1:24 1:25 scale kit?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 4 2009, 07:10 PM~15873985
> *
> TIKI'S
> 
> ...


Damn, too bad paypal only, these are nice as hell.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 4 2009, 04:38 PM~15874240
> *do u know how big these looks on a 1:24 1:25 scale kit?
> *


x2!! bring them to the next meeting. i want to see how they look on an old hot rod build that i've had stashed away. maybe these wheels will make it look better and i can finish it up.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

them wheels would look good on a dually becuse of the width on the rears


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

CADDY ESCALADE AND FORD 4X4 SOLD!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 4 2009, 07:10 PM~15873985
> *TIKI'S
> 
> 
> ...


What's up with the Tiki's bro? You already sell em? I'll figure out a way to paypal you for em.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 8 2009, 06:46 PM~15918077
> *What's up with the Tiki's bro? You already sell em? I'll figure out a way to paypal you for em.
> *


i have 5 sets bro....pm me


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 8 2009, 09:52 PM~15918145
> *i have 5 sets bro....pm me
> *


You got a PM.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> *HEY EVERYONE I GOT SOME MORE WHEELS UP FOR GRABS.....SHIPPING INCLUDED IN THE PRICE....PM ME IF INTERESTED IN ANYTHING!*
> 
> 
> *$8.00 EACH SET..................*
> ...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

They should fit


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*OK I GOT THESE PLAQUES UP FOR GRABS....$6.00 EACH WITH FREE SHIPPING OR BUY THEM ALL FOR $75.00 SHIPPED THERE IS 14 TOTAL...AND PLEASE SERIOUS BUYERS ONLY....IF YOU DONT HAVE THE FUNDING PLEASE DONT ASK IF YOU CANT BUY THEM,I WILL NOT HOLD THEM FOR YOU!PAYPAL ONLY!*  :biggrin:  









I HAVE (2) USO,(5)KLIQUE,(5) ROLLERZ ONLY









SOUTHSIDE plaques SOLD!,(1)LIFESTYLE


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

ill take both the southsides. please pm me the paypal info


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Dec 29 2009, 06:02 PM~16125782
> *ill take both the southsides. please pm me the paypal info
> *


too late i got one of em... :cheesy:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> > *HEY EVERYONE I GOT SOME MORE WHEELS UP FOR GRABS.....SHIPPING INCLUDED IN THE PRICE....PM ME IF INTERESTED IN ANYTHING!*
> > *$8.00 EACH SET..................*
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

i got thesr wheels up for grabs.....$6.00 each set,pm me if interested in any,PAYPAL ONLY!
















http:
//i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG00409-20100106-1229.jpg


----------



## Imp1963 (Apr 12, 2009)

do you have any Imperials plaques?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

ill see if my brother can get me a rollerz plaque...well he might wat it he is in the club lol..

heading to work till like 4pm ..ill let you know 

if he hits u up name is wired61


----------



## BoyleHeights323 (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

going to have some dio stuff for sale here later on!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 7 2010, 12:32 PM~16539988
> *going to have some dio stuff for sale here later on!
> *


 :0 Its later. :cheesy:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

RE-SIZING PICS RIGHT NOW....SHORTLY!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

OK HERE WE GO....PAYPAL ONLY AND PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING....ILL HAVE MORE DIO STUFF FOR SALE AS SOON AS I FIND IT!PM ME IF INTERESTED IN ANYTHING!  

MISC.TOOLS(3 AVAIL.)......$1.00 A SET








SODA COOLER WITH WORKING LID(OPENS/CLOSES).....$4.00








TIRE DOLLY.....$3.00








AIR COMPRESSOR...$4.00








RESIN FLOOR JACK....$2.00








MISC. RESIN TOOL BOX'(2 AVAIL)$2.00 EACH








SMALLER TOOL BOXES(6 AVAIL)$1.00 EACH








COKE/BEER BOTTLES....$1.00 EACH








2 HARD HATS......$1.00








BOTTLE JACK...$2.00








GALLON SIZE BOTTLES(6 AVAIL.)$1.00 EACH








TRASH CANS(2 AVAIL)$2.00 EACH








OIL/GAS CANS.....$1.00 EA.








PUSH BROOM.............$2.00


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sweet. :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

shit i need like 2 of every one of those..but i dont have paypal!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

hey are u gonna have dio stuff at nnl


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> OK HERE WE GO....PAYPAL ONLY AND PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING....ILL HAVE MORE DIO STUFF FOR SALE AS SOON AS I FIND IT!PM ME IF INTERESTED IN ANYTHING!
> FULLY ADJUSTABLE METAL JACK STANDS....$5.00
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*KEEP A LOOK OUT HERE IN THE NEXT HOUR OR 2,ILL BE POSTING UP SOME SKIRTS AND OTHER ACCRESSORIES......... :wow: :0   *


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

five hours later...... :uh: 


j/k :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Feb 10 2010, 02:43 PM~16574183
> *five hours later......  :uh:
> j/k  :biggrin:
> *



YUPP THATS RIGHT!!!!!HAD TO GO MAKE SOME REAL MONEY.....ALL YALL BROKE FOOLS WANT STUFF FOR NOTHIN! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

IM GOING TO POST PICS IN A FEW MINS!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

HERE WE GO AGAIN....PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING.......PRICES ARE LISTED BY THE ITEM ALONG WITH DESCRIPTION......PAYPAL ONLY!

















































MORE COMING.........................


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

MORE............................










































SKIRTS..........................................
































MORE SKIRTS ON THE WAY..............


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

MORE SKIRTS...................

























PM ME IF INTERESTED IN ANYTHING


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 10 2010, 04:27 PM~16575316
> *MORE............................
> 
> 
> ...


ill take those rockford 12's n the 10's beneath them...can you hold on them till NNL show for me along with the plates?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

HEY HOMIEZ I HAVENT BEEN AROUND ON HERE FOR A LIL BIT BECUSE HAVING TO MOVE MY INLAWS,BUT ILL BE POSTING UP SOME KITS HERE IN A LIL WHILE........IM SELLING ALL MY PERSONAL KITS OFF TO HELP BURY MY CUZIN WHO WAS FOUND DEAD IN HER CAR INSIDE AN AQUADUCT,OUR FAMILY IS VERY POOR AND WE NEED TO RAISE ENOUGH MONEY TO PUT HER AWAY,SO KEEP AN EYE OUT REALLY SOON BEFORE THE DAY IS UP ILL HAVE SOME KITS POSTED! THANX HOMIEZ!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 8 2010, 12:30 PM~16827593
> *HEY HOMIEZ I HAVENT BEEN AROUND ON HERE FOR A LIL BIT BECUSE HAVING TO MOVE MY INLAWS,BUT ILL BE POSTING UP SOME KITS HERE IN A LIL WHILE........IM SELLING ALL MY PERSONAL KITS OFF TO HELP BURY MY CUZIN WHO WAS FOUND DEAD IN HER CAR INSIDE AN AQUADUCT,OUR FAMILY IS VERY POOR AND WE NEED  TO RAISE ENOUGH MONEY TO PUT HER AWAY,SO KEEP AN EYE OUT REALLY SOON BEFORE THE DAY IS UP ILL HAVE SOME KITS POSTED! THANX HOMIEZ!
> *



Sorry about the loss Mark but what the hell is an AQUADUCT ? And do they think it was murder or natural ?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 8 2010, 10:37 AM~16827677
> *Sorry   about    the   loss   Mark  but   what the   hell  is  an   AQUADUCT  ?  And   do  they   think  it    was   murder   or  natural ?
> *


aquaduct, big open concrete manmade river bed.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OH SHIT ! Man what a way to go ! i of my worst fears of the 2 i have ! 1 drawning , and 2 falling ! 


Again Mark sorry for the loss !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Damn homie.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

ITS STILL BEING INVESTIGATED RIGHT NOW,BUT THEY THINK FOWL PLAY WAS INVOLVED,YUPP HEARSE GOT IT RIGHT,THE AQUEDUCT WAS FULL TO THE TOP WITH WATER,18 FEET DEEP.....AGAIN HOMIEZ,THANX FOR YOUR SUPPORT! IM GOING THROUGH KITS RIGHT NOW AND WILL BE LISTING THEM BEFORE THE DAY IS UP! :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

sorry about the loss mark my prayers r with u and ur family :angel: :angel:


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

sorry to hear Mark. i will be watching for the kits.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

sorry for your loss marky :angel:


----------



## chris hicks (Oct 31, 2008)

DAMN homie!!!!!!!! im so sorry to hear that i hate to hear that me & my family prayer are with you big homie!!!!!!! :angel:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn Mark, Im sorry for your loss. If you need anything bro, Im a phone call away.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Damn Mark, VERY sorry to hear about your loss. You and your Fam are in my prayers.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

x10 sorry for your loss marky


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Whats ur paypal addy just for people that may want to donate some cash to ur family?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

MY PAYPAL ADDRESS IS: [email protected]


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 8 2010, 12:17 PM~16827986
> *ITS STILL BEING INVESTIGATED RIGHT NOW,BUT THEY THINK FOWL PLAY WAS INVOLVED,YUPP HEARSE GOT IT RIGHT,THE AQUEDUCT WAS FULL TO THE TOP WITH WATER,18 FEET DEEP.....AGAIN HOMIEZ,THANX FOR YOUR SUPPORT! IM GOING THROUGH KITS RIGHT NOW AND WILL BE LISTING THEM BEFORE THE DAY IS UP! :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:
> *


sorry to hear bout your loss homie


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey Mark
Sorry to hear about you loss.

Question- Instead of selling your kits why not auction them off instead. It also gives everyone a chance to bid for what they want.....more money for your kits. Just a thought.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

Mark, sorry for you and your families loss. :angel:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Im very sorry to hear about your loss Mark.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Dam bro very sorry to hear that. Thoughts and prayers go out to u and your family :angel: :angel:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

HERE IS PART OF THE ARTICLE IN THE PAPER ABOUT MY CUZIN,AS SOON AS THE PUT IT ONLINE ILL POST A LINK......................................................










KITS COMING SOON!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

OK HERE WE GO.....PAYAPL ONLY FOR THE MOMENT!KITS BELOW WILL BE $10.00 EACH WITH $7.00 SHIPPING,WILL INCLUDE DEL.CONFRI.


































PM ME IF INTERESTED IN ANYTHING!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

HEY HOMIES HERE IS A LINK TO MY CUZINS FINDINGS.............
http://www.vvdailypress.com/news/aqueduct-...ead-driver.html


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

OK SOME MORE UP FOR GRABS.......$18.00 WITH SHIPPING INCLUDED.............


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 8 2010, 05:17 PM~16829787
> *OK HERE WE GO.....PAYAPL ONLY FOR THE MOMENT!KITS BELOW WILL BE $10.00 EACH WITH $7.00 SHIPPING,WILL INCLUDE DEL.CONFRI.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN, I wish I had paypal, I'd take the Dime.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

you get my stuff out?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Dam some good stuff up for grabs


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Damn I wish I had some cheese to help you out bro! Your in my prayers and good luck with the sale homie!


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Mar 8 2010, 09:29 PM~16832108
> *Damn I wish I had some cheese to help you out bro! Your in my prayers and good luck with the sale homie!
> *


x2. sorry to hear bout ur loss man. if u need anything dont hesitate to hit me up


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

can u bring the 65 gto and the 66 mustang with u when we meet up next week.. let me know if u need anything. your only 2hrs from me


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

COME ON AND HELP OUT! HEAVY POCKETS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i got 13.92 in paypal , what can i get to help ya out homie?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

would buy something but going to a steel challenge practice shooting match sat. .. 1st time going

already spent $$ on amo


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sent 10$ to help you and ur family. It aint much, just whatever was in paypal.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 29 2009, 04:49 PM~16124312
> *OK I GOT THESE PLAQUES UP FOR GRABS....$6.00 EACH WITH FREE SHIPPING OR BUY THEM ALL FOR $75.00 SHIPPED THERE IS 14 TOTAL...AND PLEASE SERIOUS BUYERS ONLY....IF YOU DONT HAVE THE FUNDING PLEASE DONT ASK IF YOU CANT BUY THEM,I WILL NOT HOLD THEM FOR YOU!PAYPAL ONLY!   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

All the plaques are gone!!!! All I have left is the kits on the other page!!!!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

OK HERE WE GO.....PAYAPL ONLY FOR THE MOMENT!KITS BELOW WILL BE $10.00 EACH WITH $7.00 SHIPPING,WILL INCLUDE DEL.CONFRI.
































PM ME IF INTERESTED IN ANYTHING! 









*brought TO THIS PAGE FOR YOU MARK *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I know its not much but ill paypal you 10 bucks later today.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 10 2010, 10:09 AM~16848861
> *I know its not much but ill paypal you 10 bucks later today.
> *


whats paypal addy mark


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 8 2010, 07:30 PM~16827593
> *HEY HOMIEZ I HAVENT BEEN AROUND ON HERE FOR A LIL BIT BECUSE HAVING TO MOVE MY INLAWS,BUT ILL BE POSTING UP SOME KITS HERE IN A LIL WHILE........IM SELLING ALL MY PERSONAL KITS OFF TO HELP BURY MY CUZIN WHO WAS FOUND DEAD IN HER CAR INSIDE AN AQUADUCT,OUR FAMILY IS VERY POOR AND WE NEED  TO RAISE ENOUGH MONEY TO PUT HER AWAY,SO KEEP AN EYE OUT REALLY SOON BEFORE THE DAY IS UP ILL HAVE SOME KITS POSTED! THANX HOMIEZ!
> *


Hey homie, sorry for your loss. I'd really like to help, I have 5.05$ on my paypal account, is there anything I can buy for 5 bucks from you? If not, no problem, i'll send it to you to help you, its not much but I hope it helps. Just let me know your paypal.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels+Mar 8 2010, 02:47 PM~16828687-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Aigh thanks, dunno how i missed it :biggrin: .
I'll send ya the payment bro, if you have anything worth 5$ then let me know I'll hit ya up with my addy. But if there is nothing you can send me then keep the money  . Just helping fellow modeler out  


Edit: payment sent


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 8 2010, 12:47 PM~16828687
> *MY PAYPAL ADDRESS IS: [email protected]
> *


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE+Mar 10 2010, 07:47 AM~16848681-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANX BRO AND TO ALL THE HOMIEZ....ITS MUCH APPRECIATED,EVERY LIL BIT HELPS!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THE TALADEGA W/DIO IS SOLD,AS WELL AS THE 59 LOWRIDER.EVERYTHING ELSE IS AVAIL.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

how about the yellow corvette ??


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 10 2010, 10:22 AM~16850149
> *how about the yellow corvette ??
> *


corvette still avail! :happysad:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

TTT HELP THIS HOMIE OUT!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

bump


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

TTT for the homie who needs help


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Well damn homie, Im sorry to hear about this... Im tryin to get rid of kits myself, but with a homie in need :thumbsup: Im snagging a few....

Give me a price shipped to 44077 on the 65 Continental, 87 Donk GN, and a 61 Imp....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

60 starliner,66 resto rod stang sold.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Money sent Bro.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

65 Continental, 87 Donk GN, and a 61 Imp sold!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

bump


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Bump to the top for the homie... help him out fellas.... :biggrin:

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Everyone who bought from me,your packages will go out tuesday.
Pm me me ur address and what you got please.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 19 2010, 06:43 PM~16940651
> *Everyone who bought from me,your packages will go out tuesday.
> Pm me me ur address and what you got please.
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 19 2010, 07:43 PM~16940651
> *Everyone who bought from me,your packages will go out tuesday.
> Pm me me ur address and what you got please.
> *


Great seeing you today at the show.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

ID LIKE TO THANX EVERYONE FOR THEIR SUPPORT,MY CUZIN WAS LAYED TO REST TODAY,I AM VERY SADEND BY THE WHOLE THING,IM SORRY FOR DELAYS TO YOU,IM GOING TO GET EVERYONES PACKAGES OUT AS QUICK AS POSSIBLE,WE WERE GOING TO LAY MY CUZIN TO REST ON THE WAY FROM THE CHURCH TO THE CEMETERY AND HAD ANOTHER MAJOR TRAGADEY....IT ALL HAPPEND SO QUICK AND IT SEEMED LIKE SLOW MOTION,I WAS ALMOST IN THE ACCIDENT AS WELL,I WAS RIGHT BEHIND MY CUZINS AS THEY WERE HIT BY AN 18 WHEELER THAT RAN A RED LIGHT, CLIPPED THEM AND CAUSED THE SUV TO ROLL IN THE AIR TWICE AND COME TO REST UP THE DRIVERS SIDE,TRAPPING ONE OF MY CUZINS THAT HAD TO BE TAKEN OUT BY THE FIRE DEPT. WHEN THEY ARRIVED ON SCENE. HERE IS THE LINK TO THE FULL STORY...................................................................MOTOR CADE HIT BY 18 WHEELER


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 23 2010, 01:26 AM~16970836
> *ID LIKE TO THANX EVERYONE FOR THEIR SUPPORT,MY CUZIN WAS LAYED TO REST TODAY,I AM VERY SADEND BY THE WHOLE THING,IM SORRY FOR DELAYS TO YOU,IM GOING TO GET EVERYONES PACKAGES OUT AS QUICK AS POSSIBLE,WE WERE GOING TO LAY MY CUZIN TO REST ON THE WAY FROM THE CHURCH TO THE CEMETERY AND HAD ANOTHER MAJOR TRAGADEY....IT ALL HAPPEND SO QUICK AND IT SEEMED LIKE SLOW MOTION,I WAS ALMOST IN THE ACCIDENT AS WELL,I WAS RIGHT BEHIND MY CUZINS AS THEY WERE HIT BY AN 18 WHEELER THAT RAN A RED LIGHT, CLIPPED THEM AND CAUSED THE SUV TO ROLL IN THE AIR TWICE AND COME TO REST UP THE DRIVERS SIDE,TRAPPING ONE OF MY CUZINS THAT HAD TO BE TAKEN OUT BY THE FIRE DEPT. WHEN THEY ARRIVED ON SCENE. HERE IS THE LINK TO THE FULL STORY...................................................................MOTOR CADE HIT BY 18 WHEELER
> *


:nosad: damn bro... my condolences


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 23 2010, 04:58 AM~16970895
> *:nosad: damn bro... my condolences
> *


X2......I will Pray for your Family...... :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 23 2010, 04:26 AM~16970836
> *ID LIKE TO THANX EVERYONE FOR THEIR SUPPORT,MY CUZIN WAS LAYED TO REST TODAY,I AM VERY SADEND BY THE WHOLE THING,IM SORRY FOR DELAYS TO YOU,IM GOING TO GET EVERYONES PACKAGES OUT AS QUICK AS POSSIBLE,WE WERE GOING TO LAY MY CUZIN TO REST ON THE WAY FROM THE CHURCH TO THE CEMETERY AND HAD ANOTHER MAJOR TRAGADEY....IT ALL HAPPEND SO QUICK AND IT SEEMED LIKE SLOW MOTION,I WAS ALMOST IN THE ACCIDENT AS WELL,I WAS RIGHT BEHIND MY CUZINS AS THEY WERE HIT BY AN 18 WHEELER THAT RAN A RED LIGHT, CLIPPED THEM AND CAUSED THE SUV TO ROLL IN THE AIR TWICE AND COME TO REST UP THE DRIVERS SIDE,TRAPPING ONE OF MY CUZINS THAT HAD TO BE TAKEN OUT BY THE FIRE DEPT. WHEN THEY ARRIVED ON SCENE. HERE IS THE LINK TO THE FULL STORY...................................................................MOTOR CADE HIT BY 18 WHEELER
> *


Damn Marky. All I can do is pray for you and your family. It's hard to believe that so much bad can happen to one family. How is your cousin doing?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

MY COUSIN HAS A BROKEN ARM AND FRACTURES TO HER SPINE,THE REST ARE ALL FINE WITH SCRAPES AND BRUISES


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

Sorry to hear about all your mad misfortune...but like they say when it rains it pours. Hopefully things will get better soon.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn Mark, sorry to hear about this. Keep your head up bro. Everyone in that SUV is damn lucky bro.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Wow, thats unbelieveable, Im very sorry to hear about that bro. :angel:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

here is the link again!

funeral precesion slammed into by big rig


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 23 2010, 11:18 AM~16973216
> *Wow, thats unbelieveable,  Im very sorry to hear about that bro.  :angel:
> *


x2


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

Sorry to hear about what happened.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn thats crazy sorry to here it...did they ever figure out exactly what happen to your cousin?


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 23 2010, 10:18 AM~16973216
> *Wow, thats unbelieveable,  Im very sorry to hear about that bro.  :angel:
> *


x3


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sorry to hear this bro. My family is praying for you.

















:angel:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

sarry to hear about all this bad news bro..


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

MAY GOD COMFORT YOU AND YOUR FAMILY AT THIS TIME OF SORROW . LOOK TO HIM FOR STRENGH AND COMFORT. :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

may the lord bless you n ur familiy in this time of need, god bless you homie :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I'M SORRY TO HEAR ALL OF THIS MARK. I HOPE THIS START GETTING BETTER FOR YOU AND YOUR FAMILY REAL SOON BRO. :angel: :angel:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Mar 23 2010, 09:37 PM~16981253
> *I'M SORRY TO HEAR ALL OF THIS MARK. I HOPE THIS START GETTING BETTER FOR YOU AND YOUR FAMILY REAL SOON BRO. :angel:  :angel:
> *


X2


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thanx to you all


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

glad to hear that the family is doing well carnal! give them my love and i am always praying for you all brother!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 24 2010, 12:10 AM~16983052
> *glad to hear that the family is doing well carnal! give them my love and i am always praying for you all brother!
> *


thanx bro!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Mar 24 2010, 12:37 AM~16981253
> *I'M SORRY TO HEAR ALL OF THIS MARK. I HOPE THIS START GETTING BETTER FOR YOU AND YOUR FAMILY REAL SOON BRO. :angel:  :angel:
> *



x-3 :angel:


----------



## chris hicks (Oct 31, 2008)

DAMN BRO!!!!!! that's a trip i hope everybody doing O.K. me and my family prayer or with you and your fam big homie!!!! :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Damn when it rains it pours.... Hope everyone has a fast recovery.... Many prayers with your family holmes....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

damn bro.. ill pray for you at church this sunday..


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

no worrys homie u handle your family stuff... that more important..

let me know if u need my addy again


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

JEEP! ME WANTS...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*AIGHT HOMIES IM SELLING SOME PARTS LOTS OFF,PRICE WILL INCLUDE SHIPPING,PM ME IF INTERESTED IN ANYTHING!*


*LOT#1:$8.00*









LOT#2:$12,THERES AT LEAST 40 SETS IF NOT MORE OF DIFFRENT VALVE COVERS








LOT#3:$6.00 AIR CLEANERS








LOT#4:OIL/TRANNY PANS$5.00








LOT#5:BLOWER SET UPS $8.00








LOT#6:MISC ENGINE STUFF:$6.00








LOT#7:MISC.AIR CLEANERS $5.00








LOT#8:MISC. BATTERIES $5.00








LOT#9:MISC.STEERING WHEELS $6.00









I WILL DELETE EACH LOT AS THEY SELL,PM ME IF INTERESTED IN ANYTHING,WILL BE POSTING MORE LATER!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I ALSO GO THIS CADDY BUILT UP FOR SALE...*SALE PENDING*....................


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I GOT SOME ACCESORIES AND WHEELS UP FOR GRABS.........PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING.................................................................................................................

CHROME PLATED UNIVERSAL BUMPER KITS YOU CAN PUT YOUR FAVORITE WHEEL IN IT.....$5.00 EACH (5 AVAILABLE)









CHROME PLATED CHAIN STEERING WHEELS...$2.00 EA.









DOUBLE BATTERY SET UPS....$2.00 EACH

















MISC. AMPS..$1.00 EACH









HOPPIN HYDRO MONSTER 24' TIKIS $8.00 A SET(5 SETS AVAIL.)









HOPPIN HYDROS MONSTER 24' BLVD'S $8.00 FOR THE SET









HUBCAP CITY 20' WHEELS,BARE RESIN PAINT THEM YOUR FAVORITE COLOR...$6.00 A SET









DUB CITY 20' VW WHEELS....$6.00 SET









PM ME IF INTERESTED IN ANYTHING..............


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:happysad:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

do you have any shots of the under carriage?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jun 17 2010, 10:57 AM~17815876
> *do you have any shots of the under carriage?
> *


ill take some pics and post up in an hour or so


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

some more up for grabs....1965 impala hardtop....$18.00 shipped


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

ill take that 61 bro


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 17 2010, 11:34 AM~17816175
> *ill take some pics and post up in an hour or so
> *


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Jun 17 2010, 11:45 AM~17816274
> *ill take that 61 bro
> *


its spoken for already bro...sorry! :happysad:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jun 17 2010, 10:57 AM~17815876
> *do you have any shots of the under carriage?
> *


POSTED!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 17 2010, 12:27 PM~17816587
> *POSTED!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> some more up for grabs....1965 impala hardtop....$18.00 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> > some more up for grabs....1965 impala hardtop....$18.00 shipped
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 17 2010, 01:40 PM~17816219
> *some more up for grabs....1965 impala hardtop....$18.00 shipped
> 
> 
> ...



Hey mark is this 65 a complete kit :happysad:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Jun 17 2010, 11:45 AM~17816274
> *ill take that 61 bro
> *


I have a 61 convertible coming in , I'll trade you for a 62 Belair if you have one


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Bump for Markie, Thanx for the hook up


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

TTT


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Bump


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

ttt


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

65 impala sold!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 19 2010, 06:52 PM~17833744
> *65 impala sold!
> *


 didnt get any confirm or pm from you mark about payment being made, you got addy and payment rite ? lmk, thanks mark !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

TTT


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

_*help this homie out*_


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

bump


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jun 22 2010, 07:37 PM~17859132
> *help this homie out
> *


i need to rob a bank! :ninja: to much good stuff on l.i.l. for sale an not enuogh money!!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Dr. Acula is active

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: MAZDAT, hopper4lyfe, Dr.aCuLa


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

*TTT HELP HIM OUT!!! *


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

COME ON PEEPS BUY THIS SHIT UP!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Ttt!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I just dropped the prices to move these built ups!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Ttt for some badass rides.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

TTT for Markie Mark

Make him some offer guys


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 3 2010, 12:12 PM~17953466
> *TTT for Markie Mark
> 
> Make him some offer guys
> *


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

ttt  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

is the caddy gone or up for grabs if its up for grabs hit me up on the cell with a price


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

to the top


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

bump bump bump help this homie out!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:0


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 9 2010, 12:21 PM~18003126
> *HEY HOMIEZ I HAVE 22 LOWRIDER BIKE MAGAZINES I AM LOOKING TO SELL AS THE WHOLE LOT ONLY. MAKE ME A REASONABLE OFFER!
> 
> 
> ...


u should post this in the bike section i know it will sell fast


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

hey homiez i got some unfinished projects up for grabs,prices include shipping,pm me if interested in anything!


CHRYSLER 3O0,BODY PAINTED 2 TONE...$14.00 SHIPPED









68' ELCO WITH 20' RALLYS.,BODY PAINTED MIDNITE BLUE WITH FLAT BLACK TOP....$14.00 SHIPPED









FORD VICTORIA FULLY SHAVED,CANDY PURPLE TOP,COMPLETE BAGGED KIT....$14.00









69 CHEVY CHEVELLE BODY PRIMERED....$14.00


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

MY 53 CHEVY CHOPTOP IS ALSO AVAIL...$20.00


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 10 2010, 07:36 PM~18013679
> *hey homiez i got some unfinished projects up for grabs,prices include shipping,pm me if interested in anything!
> CHRYSLER 3O0,BODY PAINTED 2 TONE...$16.00 SHIPPED
> 
> ...


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

bumpbumpbump


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

Where's the good stuff at?


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Jul 10 2010, 09:16 PM~18013954
> *Where's the good stuff at?
> *


WTF ARE U TALKIN ABOUT THIS IS GOOD STUFF!!! U GET TO OWN A PIECE OF MARKY MARKS PROJECTS


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jul 11 2010, 12:24 AM~18013995
> *WTF ARE U TALKIN ABOUT THIS IS GOOD STUFF!!! U GET TO OWN A PIECE OF MARKY MARKS PROJECTS
> *


I didn't mean it like that...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jul 10 2010, 10:24 PM~18013995
> *WTF ARE U TALKIN ABOUT THIS IS GOOD STUFF!!! U GET TO OWN A PIECE OF MARKY MARKS PROJECTS
> *


Fuck that.Mark is holding out on us.he has some shit hiding. :angry:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

im not holdin back nothing!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

to tha muthafunkin top!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 11 2010, 04:28 AM~18015565
> *im not holdin back nothing!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

*HELP THIS HOMIE OUT... HE NEED CASH ASAP!*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels+Jun 25 2010, 03:46 PM~17888126-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BLOWING OUT THESE KITS AND BUILDS.....WILL BE POSTING MORE UP SHORTLY!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

help a bortha out guys. Yo mark u still got any of those kustom stencils avalible?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

damn man some one get these deals


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*I GOT SOME MORE UP FOR GRABS.......*

TAMIYA JEEP WRANGLER KIT,COMPLETE IN PRIMER...$20.00 SHIPPED









HONDA DEL SOL WITH CIVIC BODY KIT,WILL BE IN PRIMER BEFORE SHIPPING..COMPLETE..$20.00 SHIPPED









HONDA ACCORD WAGON,HAD A BODY KIT ON IT SOMEONE STARTED TO REMOVE IT,HAS STOCK HONDA WHEELS WITH IT....$15.00 SHIPPED









TAMIYA HYUNDAI PONY(EXCEL) COMPLETE UNTOUCHED.....$18.00 SHIPPED









REVELL/MONOGRAM 1960 CHEVY IMPALA LOWRIDER COMPLETE....$16.00 SHIPPED









PM ME IF INTERESTED IN ANYTHING,BUY THIS STUFF UP!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

pink lux sold!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T t t


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

TTT


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

HYUNDAI PONY(EXCEL)looks interesting.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 11 2010, 06:33 PM~18019923
> *I GOT SOME MORE UP FOR GRABS.......
> 
> TAMIYA JEEP WRANGLER KIT,COMPLETE IN PRIMER...$20.00 SHIPPED
> ...



just dropped these prices again,buy'em up!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

i got some more kits up for grabs.......ALL PRICES INCLUDE FREE SHIPPING


JOHAN MERCEDES 500K COMPLETE...$15.00









TAMIYA VW GOLF....$18.00









TAMIYA OLDER NISSAN SKYLINE...$15.00









FUJIMI ALOT TWINNCAM...$13.00









MONOGRAM MERCEDES 450 RALLY CAR...$14.00


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

lets see some resins. :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I ALSO GOT SOME RESIN STUFF I CASTED MYSELF PRICES INCLUDE FREE SHIPPING............

15' KICKER SPEAKERS...$3.00 A SET









OG BOMB WINDOW SWAMP COOLERS...$4.00 EA.

















BASEBALL CAPS...$2.00 EA.









AMP W/ FLAMES....$2.00 EA.









12' KICKER SPEAKERS....$3.00 A SET









PM ME IF INTERESTED IN ANYTHING!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 12 2010, 01:56 PM~18026948
> *lets see some resins. :biggrin:
> *



BREAK OUT ALL YOUR AND PUT THEM UP FOR SALE.....I HAVE 3 RESIN BODYS THAT IM KEEPING! :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 12 2010, 04:01 PM~18027016
> *BREAK OUT ALL YOUR AND PUT THEM UP FOR SALE.....I HAVE 3 RESIN BODYS THAT IM KEEPING! :uh:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Is there kits available for 93-96 big body Cadillacs


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Glideinlowcarclub_@Jul 12 2010, 03:48 PM~18028175
> *Is there kits available for 93-96 big body Cadillacs
> *


you have to use the 95 impala as a donor


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

got some more goodies up for grabs.......FREE SHIPPING INCLUDED IN PRICE

HOPPIN HYDRO MONSTER 24'S TIKIS...$6.00 A SET(4 SETS AVAILABLE)









HOPPIN HYDRO MONSTER 24 BLVDS $6.00 A SET(2 SETS AVAIL)









HOPPIN HYDROS WHITE WALL TIRES...$4.00 A SET (15 SETS AVAIL)









HOPPIN HYDROS LOCSTERS "LOC RIDERS" $8.00 A SET,2 SETS AVAIL









PM ME IF INTERESTED IN ANYTHING


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 12 2010, 07:35 PM~18029187
> *got some more goodies up for grabs.......FREE SHIPPING INCLUDED IN PRICE
> 
> HOPPIN HYDRO MONSTER 24'S TIKIS...$6.00 A SET(5 SETS AVAILABLE)
> ...


rims are nice


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Any pix of something like that


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Or if u got a kit for a 4 door 80s cadi


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 14 2010, 10:44 AM~18044131
> *TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

Package came today.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 12 2010, 08:35 PM~18029187
> *got some more goodies up for grabs.......FREE SHIPPING INCLUDED IN PRICE
> 
> HOPPIN HYDRO MONSTER 24'S TIKIS...$6.00 A SET(5 SETS AVAILABLE)
> ...


hey bro ill take a set of the tiki's and a set of the blvd's. paypal?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jul 14 2010, 08:12 PM~18049643
> *hey bro ill take a set of the tiki's and a set of the blvd's. paypal?
> *


pm sent


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

CHEVY S-10 BLAZER BUILT AND PAINTED BY RYAN OF SCALE DREAMS(1OFAKIND) NEEDS FRAME N SUSPENSION,HAS INTERIOR BUCKET AND GLASS REALLY SWEET TRUCK...$30.00 SHIPPED


































I HAVE THIS HPI ELECTRIC RC TRUGGY WITH AND EXTRA BATTERY PACK AND MEGA2 QUICK CHARGER....$160.00 SHIPPED









PM ME IF INTERESTED


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 15 2010, 10:32 AM~18052913
> * CHEVY S-10 BLAZER BUILT AND PAINTED BY RYAN OF SCALE DREAMS(1OFAKIND) NEEDS FRAME N SUSPENSION,HAS INTERIOR BUCKET AND GLASS REALLY SWEET TRUCK...$30.00 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> ...


that blazer is tight.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

TTT heavy pocket hitters


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOWRIDER POLICE CAR....$40.00 SHIPPED...............


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

bump bitches


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Real nice cop car!! :thumbsup: 

ttt


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 16 2010, 11:45 AM~18061106
> *LOWRIDER POLICE CAR....$40.00 SHIPPED...............
> 
> 
> ...


more pix??


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 16 2010, 09:45 AM~18061106
> *LOWRIDER POLICE CAR....$40.00 SHIPPED...............
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats nice someone buy this up


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

id like to thank all the homiez that bought from me at the meeting tonite at pegasus,all i have left for sale is the cop car then marky marks auto sales is closed for good! thanx for doing biz with me,and whoever bought from me and i havent shipped yet ill be getting it out when i can,im going through some issues right now and really hating life...so ill see you all again on here someday! Peace marky mark is done!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 18 2010, 12:12 AM~18072360
> *id like to thank all the homiez that bought from me at the meeting tonite at pegasus,all i have left for sale is the cop car then marky marks auto sales is closed for good! thanx for doing biz with me,and whoever bought from me and i havent shipped yet ill be getting it out when i can,im going through some issues right now and really hating life...so ill see you all again on here someday! Peace marky mark is done!
> *


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Yo thanks for all the help you gave me even when i was acting like a asshole. Thanks for the deals you gave me when we did business as well as the holds you did for me until i got the cash to pay you. Hopefully you'll still go to the meets and shows if you can because its been cool to kick it with you and the guys. Keep your head up bro.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jul 18 2010, 02:55 PM~18076301
> *Yo thanks for all the help you gave me even when i was acting like a asshole. Thanks for the deals you gave me when we did business as well as the holds you did for me until i got the cash to pay you. Hopefully you'll still go to the meets and shows if you can because its been cool to kick it with you and the guys. Keep your head up bro.
> *



THANX FOR THE BIZ LIL BRO,IM SO DONE WITH THIS HOBBY,IM WAITING ON A RESPONSE FROM SOMEONE ON BUYING THE COP CAR THEN IM GOING TO DELETE MY ACCOUNT! PEACE OUT EVERYONE!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 18 2010, 03:58 PM~18076321
> *THANX FOR THE BIZ LIL BRO,IM SO DONE WITH THIS HOBBY,IM WAITING ON A RESPONSE FROM SOMEONE ON BUYING THE COP CAR THEN IM GOING TO DELETE MY ACCOUNT! PEACE OUT EVERYONE!
> *


any time bro you got my # if you got stuff at your pad that need a new home hit me up i'll see what i can do to provide that home


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 18 2010, 03:58 PM~18076321
> *THANX FOR THE BIZ LIL BRO,IM SO DONE WITH THIS HOBBY,IM WAITING ON A RESPONSE FROM SOMEONE ON BUYING THE COP CAR THEN IM GOING TO DELETE MY ACCOUNT! PEACE OUT EVERYONE!
> *


hey man it was nice knowing ya wil u still be going to nnl


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 18 2010, 06:58 PM~18076321
> *THANX FOR THE BIZ LIL BRO,IM SO DONE WITH THIS HOBBY,IM WAITING ON A RESPONSE FROM SOMEONE ON BUYING THE COP CAR THEN IM GOING TO DELETE MY ACCOUNT! PEACE OUT EVERYONE!
> *


Don't delete your account bro, someday you might wanna come back then you gotta start all over. Hope everything gets better with you. Keep your head up.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Hate to see you go Mark, I hope everything turns out good for you bro, and thanx for giving me a good deal on the caddy, I wish you luck to you and your family, and I hope everything works out, I'll keep in touch, Thanx


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 18 2010, 03:58 PM~18076321
> *THANX FOR THE BIZ LIL BRO,IM SO DONE WITH THIS HOBBY,IM WAITING ON A RESPONSE FROM SOMEONE ON BUYING THE COP CAR THEN IM GOING TO DELETE MY ACCOUNT! PEACE OUT EVERYONE!
> *


:roflmao: haven't we heard this before???? :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 12 2010, 03:00 PM~18027003
> *I ALSO GOT SOME RESIN STUFF I CASTED MYSELF PRICES INCLUDE FREE SHIPPING............
> 
> 15' KICKER SPEAKERS...$3.00 A SET
> ...


-pm me wat kind of resin assesories do u still have swamp coolers,amps, speakers, ect.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

you dont have them 20" rallies anymore?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

pm sent


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 18 2010, 04:58 PM~18076321
> *THANX FOR THE BIZ LIL BRO,IM SO DONE WITH THIS HOBBY,IM WAITING ON A RESPONSE FROM SOMEONE ON BUYING THE COP CAR THEN IM GOING TO DELETE MY ACCOUNT! PEACE OUT EVERYONE!
> *


i hope you dont.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Mark, hang in there bro... I hope everything works out ok for you.... you got my number if ya ever need anything bro, dont hesitate....


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

I talked to him on yahoo a couple of days ago ..shits tuff for him right now so I hope he comes back but don't count on it. :happysad:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jul 27 2010, 11:11 PM~18160282
> *I talked to him on yahoo a couple of days ago ..shits tuff for him right now so I hope he comes back but don't count on it.  :happysad:
> *


we text ea other almost everyday and he is struggling.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 28 2010, 12:35 AM~18160494
> *we text ea other almost everyday and he is struggling.
> *


yea no doubt. he pmed me week or so ago explaining his situation cuz i had bought some stuff from him. homies got it rough. hope he can get back up on his feet soon


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jul 27 2010, 11:42 PM~18160568
> *yea no doubt. he pmed me  week or so ago explaining his situation cuz i had bought some stuff from him. homies got it rough. hope he can get back up on his feet soon
> *


amen bro me too.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

everyone is fukkin struggling... man up....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ok i might sound like a dick.... but deleting your account won't change shit.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:h5:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

He's been goin through a hell of alot right now and I think this fuckin place is the last thing on his mind...


----------



## chris hicks (Oct 31, 2008)

Danm mark!!!!  hate you leaving us big homie i want to thank you for the deal you made me hope everything works out for you so you can come back bro!!!!!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 28 2010, 12:28 AM~18160851
> *everyone is fukkin struggling... man up....
> *


very true.we all are but belive me.He is struggling bad.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

just letting everyone know i havent forgot about who i am supposed to be shipping stuff too,its hard homiez,as soon as i find steady work ill be shippin stuff out a little at a time! peace out homiez!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Every Day Above Ground Is A Good Day....


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 25 2010, 11:43 AM~18403440
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 25 2010, 02:48 PM~18403481
> *:wave:
> *


wuts up marky? good to see ur back. hope u can get back on ur feet soon bro


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Aug 25 2010, 02:11 PM~18403691
> *wuts up marky? good to see ur back. hope u can get back on ur feet soon bro
> *


x2


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

will u still be going to nnl west


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Aug 24 2010, 01:21 PM~18393525
> *Every Day Above Ground Is A Good Day....
> *


X 2,000,000 !!!!!!!!


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 27 2010, 07:03 AM~18419208
> *will u still be going to nnl west
> *



yah i think he is goin from the last time we talked about it.. your talkin about victorville


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Aug 27 2010, 01:33 PM~18422281
> *yah i think he is goin from the last time we talked about it.. your talkin about victorville
> *


he means the santa clarita show


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Frankie......its Santa Clara show,and yess ill be there!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:machinegun: :twak: :guns:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:guns: :ugh:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Ill take the mira turbo if you ship it first.. Once i get it ill pay for it.. Not trying to sound like a jerk but some people have been waiting a year for stuff.. So if you want to send it and get paid when it gets here Ill buy it..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 7 2010, 01:56 PM~18506851
> *Ill take the mira turbo if you ship it first.. Once i get it ill pay for it.. Not trying to sound like a jerk but some people have been waiting a year for stuff.. So if you want to send it and get paid when it gets here Ill buy it..
> *



same here on the buick gn kit.... 
jeral tierney
4090 seneca prkwy 
niagara falls n.y. 14304. lmk


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 7 2010, 06:20 PM~18508357
> *same here on the buick gn kit....
> jeral tierney
> 4090 seneca prkwy
> ...





better edit that, before you get a diaper in the mail  :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 7 2010, 01:23 PM~18506576
> *whoever bought from me within the last year that i owe,and that i havent already spoken with in a pm or text......pm me with your address's and what you bought and ill ship it out a little at a time! no promises that its going out in the next day or 2,but it will be going out when i can ship it! thanx homiez,im not mad or no hard feelings!
> *



SEE MARK THIS IS PURE BULLSHIT ! 

Most of your sales were by PAY PAL ! Meaning you got paid for your kit and for the shipping ! But you ask for those who have bought from you with in a YEAR that they STILL dont have the items they paid for ! Then add NO PROMISE that they will ship anytime soon then post up more shit for sale ! 

FUCKIN BULLSHIT PUNK ! 


You should funkin settle up your shit before you even think about sellin any other shit fool ! 

Let alone all the dumb shits that DONATED FREE MONEY from that bullshit topic KB started ! How about them fool ! You should take of them also ! 

But as always when you posted this new sale add you posted up another excuse YOU NEED INS. AND TIRES ! 

Man the more you post the worst you look in my book ! As far as i see it your a fuckin scammer and i have no love for bitch ass moves like this ! Others don't pay attention i guess so take advantage of their ignorance !


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 7 2010, 05:31 PM~18508489
> *better edit that, before you get a diaper in the mail   :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

i was gonna type the same shit mini just did!! he gonna sell kits to pay INSURANCE and buy new tires but ppl are still not gonna get shit. still got internet to check on here. FUCK THIS THEAF ASS PUSSY!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Fuck you all I'm sending out everyones shit, your all a bunch of fuckin heavy pocket bitches! Everyones shit that I owe( 3 people) is going out I already handled my shit in pm's and texts and got it taken care of so step of the nuts you fuckin bitches!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 7 2010, 05:59 PM~18508731
> *Fuck you all I'm sending out everyones shit, your all a bunch of fuckin heavy pocket bitches! Everyones shit that I owe( 3 people) is going out I already handled my shit in pm's and texts and got it taken care of so step of the nuts you fuckin bitches!
> *


*THANK YOU FOR ALL YOU DO FOR LAY IT LOW AND YOUR INTREST IN HELPING THE HOBBY GROW ! OH AND HELPING Y OUR SELF TO SOME OF THESE GUYS HARD EARN MONEY WITH OUT GIVING THEM ANYTHING FOR IT ! HOPE YOU GIVE ME A CHANCE TO COMMENT IN HERE AGAIN ! *


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

ITS ALL DONE! :guns:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 7 2010, 04:44 PM~18508595
> *SEE  MARK  THIS  IS  PURE  BULLSHIT  !
> 
> Most  of  your  sales  were    by  PAY  PAL  !  Meaning you got  paid  for  your  kit  and  for the  shipping  !  But  you  ask    for those  who  have  bought  from  you  with in  a  YEAR    that  they  STILL  dont  have the  items  they    paid  for  !  Then  add  NO  PROMISE  that  they  will  ship  anytime  soon    then  post  up    more    shit  for  sale  !
> ...


Just so you and everybody else knows.I started the topic for him cause I thought he needed help.I don't anything about anything else that's going on.I did that from the heart.not for any other reason.I would have done the same for anybody else in here if I thought they needed it.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 7 2010, 03:59 PM~18508731
> *Fuck you all I'm sending out everyones shit, your all a bunch of fuckin heavy pocket bitches! Everyones shit that I owe( 3 people) is going out I already handled my shit in pm's and texts and got it taken care of so step of the nuts you fuckin bitches!
> *



U FUCKIN PUSSY ASS WORTHLESS ******! GO DELETE YOUR SCREEN NAME FOR REAL, LIKE UVE SAID COUNTLESS OF TIMES. YOUR COULDNT BUILD MODELS FOR SHIT AND WOULD SEND PPL SHIT, MISSIN PARTS AFTER LABLED "NEW KIT".. ON THE XMAS EXCHANGE U SENT U STARTED FUCKED UP KIT . UVE HAVE CAME WITH SOO MANY WAR STORIES SO PPL FEEL SORRY AND GIVE U MONEY.. GET OFF YOUR NUTS...? ***** YOUR A JOKE. FUCKIN PUSSY ASS BITCH!! GO CRY AT ANOTHER WEBSITE SO PPL CAN GIVE U MONEY OVER THERE :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 7 2010, 06:07 PM~18508837
> *Just so you and everybody else knows.I started the topic for him cause I thought he needed help.I don't anything about anything else that's going on.I did that from the heart.not for any other reason.I would have done the same for anybody else in here if I thought they needed it.
> *


KB don't play with this shit ! I can handle MARK's puto ass my-self you need to focus on your shit with Frank LOL !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 7 2010, 06:07 PM~18508842
> *U FUCKIN PUSSY ASS WORTHLESS ******! GO DELETE YOUR SCREEN NAME FOR REAL, LIKE UVE SAID COUNTLESS OF TIMES. YOUR COULDNT BUILD MODELS FOR SHIT AND WOULD SEND PPL SHIT, MISSIN PARTS AFTER LABLED "NEW KIT"..  ON THE XMAS EXCHANGE U SENT U STARTED FUCKED UP KIT . UVE HAVE CAME WITH SOO MANY WAR STORIES SO PPL FEEL SORRY AND  GIVE U MONEY.. GET OFF YOUR NUTS...? ***** YOUR A JOKE.  FUCKIN PUSSY ASS BITCH!! GO CRY AT ANOTHER WEBSITE SO PPL CAN GIVE U MONEY OVER THERE  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


LOL! YOU THINK JUST CAUSE YOUR BUILDS ARE 2 LEVEL SHIT YOU CAN TALK SHIT ON HIS ! LOL ! 


Finial you fuckers are not holding back ! TELL THE TRUTH ! Like my sig says 

*LAYITLOW TELL THE TRUTH TOUR '2010' ~ SCREW SUGAR COATING COMMENTS ! IF IT LOOKS LIKE SHIT IT LOOKS LIKE SHIT !*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 7 2010, 05:11 PM~18508893
> *KB    don't  play  with    this  shit !    I can  handle  MARK's  puto ass    my-self  you  need  to  focus on    your  shit    with  Frank  LOL !
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 7 2010, 04:15 PM~18508939
> *LOL!    YOU  THINK  JUST  CAUSE  YOUR  BUILDS  ARE  2 LEVEL  SHIT    YOU  CAN  TALK  SHIT  ON  HIS  ! LOL !
> Finial    you  fuckers    are  not  holding back  !  TELL  THE    TRUTH  !  Like  my  sig  says
> 
> ...



i always stay quite to alot of things on here. cuz its behind a computer and gets me fustrated.. i dont do much talkin when its face to face!. i see how he takes advantage of ppl.. no one here sells dope and gots to work for that money. then he tried to blast Dueces76 yesturday, when ronnie is one of the kindest guys on here.. and to top the cake off he blasted him bout a kit than ronnie gave him for....... *FREE!*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Since you made it your fucking concern about a "FREE" kit ask that lil fucker who hooks him up at shows all the time, laterz !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Well Mark text me the other day and I was asking how he was doing and he seems to have a new life now... A new girl, and a new minitruck.... and he cant make promises on sending stuff out that he owes.... Ive known Mark for close to 2 years now, and he is a cool cat, but this isnt cool at all.... 
Mark, no one is tryin to be an asshole to you, they just want their shit is all.... You dont wanna be labeled as another 3wheelinfleetwood do you? 
Handle your shit and get it fixed.... Dont scam people on shit... If you dont want people to talk shit about you, then do something and make it right...
People have bent over backwards for you bro.... When that shit went down with you and Okie Al at the Lower Left Coast last year and you was gonna sleep in a damn car, Santiago went out of his way for you and took you into his home and even told you to learn from your mistake and not get yourself into situations that would cause problems... or something like that.... You were once known as a reputable guy to go to and had hella good deals on shit, but your fuckin up your rep on here big time bro... Im tellin you this shit as a friend..... so take it how you wanna take it....


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 7 2010, 04:31 PM~18509103
> *Since you made it your fucking concern about a "FREE" kit ask that lil fucker who hooks him up at shows all the time, laterz !
> *


 :h5: :wave:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

YOU KNOW WHAT ASSHOLE, AS FAR AS IM CONCERNED MARK, YOU CAN GO FUCK YOURSELF.... DONT BE TEXTING ME SOME BS ABOUT ME TALKIN SHIT... LIKE I SAID TAKE IT HOW YOU WANT.... AS FAR AS YOUR TEXT GOES ABOUT "NO WONDER YOUR NOT BACK WITH M.C.B.A.".... THAT WAS MY DECISION.... AND THE SAME WOULD APPLY TO YOUR SCANDALOUS ASS NIKKA.... AS FAR AS IM CONCERNED, YOU CAN EAT A BOWL OF DICKS YOU FAKE ASS MOTHERFUCKER....
DONE WITH YOU..... GO CRY TO SOMEONE ELSE ABOUT YOUR PROBLEMS PENDEJO....


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

ok, i was gunna keep my mouth shut, but i feel shit needs to be said!

MARK, what the fuck happened to you!? like YOUR FRIEND said, you used to be a cool cat with good deals and a good name! now you get pissed at a bunch of guys that bent over backwards to help you out of your many situations you tell us you supposedly were in!? whats that about!!

you can take peoples money like a man, so take the shit like a man!!

you say you are making it right, no offence, ill believe it when my package shows up almost a year later if it ever shows up!!

dude, read it like it is, and tell it like it is!! man up!!

people are trying to help you and you are taking advantage of the situation! then... a friend steps up, and you diss him like a bitch via text so no one sees!! your digging your own grave my friend!!

take the shit like a man instead of acting like a bitch!! pay back those you owe before buying new toys and treating your new girl to a good night!!!

man up!! do whats right and stop acting like we are all out to fuck you over!!
it doesnt take a year or so to ship model car reelated items!! and for you to have forgotten who bought what... wtf!?

get your shit together buddy!! and people will get off your case!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 7 2010, 07:21 PM~18509443
> *YOU KNOW WHAT ASSHOLE, AS FAR AS IM CONCERNED MARK, YOU CAN GO FUCK YOURSELF.... DONT BE TEXTING ME SOME BS ABOUT ME TALKIN SHIT... LIKE I SAID TAKE IT HOW YOU WANT.... AS FAR AS YOUR TEXT GOES ABOUT "NO WONDER YOUR NOT BACK WITH M.C.B.A.".... THAT WAS MY DECISION.... AND THE SAME WOULD APPLY TO YOUR SCANDALOUS ASS NIKKA.... AS FAR AS IM CONCERNED, YOU CAN EAT A BOWL OF DICKS YOU FAKE ASS MOTHERFUCKER....
> DONE WITH YOU..... GO CRY TO SOMEONE ELSE ABOUT YOUR PROBLEMS PENDEJO....
> *



LOL! Here's your bowl of dick's sir please enjoy !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

this thread is hot! :wow:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 7 2010, 08:30 PM~18509496
> *LOL!    Here's  your  bowl  of  dick's  sir    please  enjoy !
> 
> 
> ...




always on point with some crazy ass internet pic bahahahahahaha but this ne is fuckin classic :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 7 2010, 05:33 PM~18509520
> *this thread is hot! :wow:
> *


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Yupp I fucked up with everyone and it is all my fault, I agree with everyone, and as I said I'm handling my shit and sending everyones stuff out! I do greatly appologize to everyone, hate me or? But I did fuck up and going to admit it, but everyones stuff is going out and out of respect for everyone I really am sorry and if you still want to hate on me. I understand! And I'd like to thank you all for being there for me as I would do the same for someone else ! Peace out keep an eye out for your packages for those that I owed!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 7 2010, 07:44 PM~18509613
> *Yupp I fucked up with everyone and it is all my fault, I agree with everyone, and as I said I'm handling my shit and sending everyones stuff out! I do greatly appologize to everyone, hate me or? But I did fuck up and going to admit it, but everyones stuff is going out and out of respect for everyone I really am sorry and if you still want to hate on me. I understand!  And I'd like to thank you all for being there for me as I would do the same for someone else ! Peace out keep an eye out for your packages for those that I owed!
> *



Delivery Confirmation is only $0.60 ! Its worth the change to offer that to ALL your customers and it helps to post that info in your sale topic and in pm's for the pure fact that it can prove you really shipped it and if someone says they didn't get it to pull a scam on you anyone can track it down and back the statement up ! 

I POST ALL MY SALES IN PUBLIC ! I HAVE NOTHING TO HIDE SO I WORRY ABOUT NOTHING WHEN I LAY MY HEAD DOWN AT NIGHT !


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I agree mini! When they start going out tommorow delivery confri#'s will go up on here as they get mailed out, I aint got nothing to hide!


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 7 2010, 08:06 PM~18509834
> *I agree mini! When they start going out tommorow delivery confri#'s will go up on here as they get mailed out, I aint got nothing to hide!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 7 2010, 06:48 PM~18509657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Even Hell freezes over once a year..lol.. Have to love the MI settlers who thought Hell would be a good name for a city..


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 7 2010, 07:23 PM~18510576
> *Even Hell freezes over once a year..lol.. Have to love the MI settlers who thought Hell would be a good name for a city..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

before







before







before







after
Im just taking advantage of an opportunity to expose myself, Im glad I did not 
wait a year for (MY 58) she found the right home!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 13 2010, 11:32 AM~18554771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dude for real use your own topics to post your builds in. The rules here are simple learn to follow them.. Ive seen your builds in so many topics its unreal.. If people want to see your stuff they will go to your build topic dont force us to look at them in other topics..


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 13 2010, 03:26 PM~18556146
> *Dude for real use your own topics to post your builds in. The rules here are simple learn to follow them.. Ive seen your builds in so many topics its unreal.. If people want to see your stuff they will go to your build topic dont force us to look at them in other topics..
> *


 :wow:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 13 2010, 12:26 PM~18556146
> *Dude for real use your own topics to post your builds in. The rules here are simple learn to follow them.. Ive seen your builds in so many topics its unreal.. If people want to see your stuff they will go to your build topic dont force us to look at them in other topics..
> *



THANX RICK! I AGREE WITH YOU 100% I ALREADY SAID ID TAKE CARE OF IT ALL AND TALKED TO EVERYONE,AND LINCS IS IN THE MAIL AND I HAVE EVERYONE ELSE'S PACKED AND READY TO GO,JUST WAITING ON SOME FUNDS AND TO MAKE SOME CASH ON THE SIDE TO MAIL IT ALL OUT!
:biggrin:   :0


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 13 2010, 01:53 PM~18556378
> *THANX RICK! I AGREE WITH YOU 100% I ALREADY SAID ID TAKE CARE OF IT ALL AND TALKED TO EVERYONE,AND LINCS IS IN THE MAIL AND I HAVE EVERYONE ELSE'S PACKED AND READY TO GO,JUST WAITING ON SOME FUNDS AND TO MAKE SOME CASH ON THE SIDE TO MAIL IT ALL OUT!
> :biggrin:      :0
> *


 Okay i just tried to remove the cars.. but they did not go away...If its that bad?
go to the powers that be and have it removed.. Okay.. :biggrin: I got a pm from 
this person saying I am adding fuel to the fire? I am a admitted post hoe-wa
at times.. but I am not a dis=honest hoe  so I ment what I said when I stated i am glad that I did not wait a year for my purchase.. and i aint complained one bit 
about the state of the car when I got,.. I am am proud of where its gone..But since we are going there? AND NOW WE ARE THERE. I FOUND IT FUNNY THAT WHEN i HAD QUESTIONS ABOUT THE CAR AND ITS HISTORY? AFTER IT WAS ALREADY IN MY HANDS? I GOT NO ANSWER,,EXCEPT FOR A SALES PITCH TO BUY ANOTHER CAR!
I LOVE MY 58..AND RESPECTFULLY TO HELL WITH THOSE WHO DONT LIKE IT!
NOW THAT I BEEN SWEAT-ED? $#@# SEE I AM STILL IN GOOD MOOD.
AND HELL NO i WONT BUY ANOTHER CAR FROM THIS GUY! SO JUMP DOWN MY THROAT FOR POSTING FLIPPIN CAR IN FLIPPIN CAR FORUM.. LETS TALK ABOUT THE (TO SAVE A THIEF TELETHON INSTEAD)
IM HYDROHYPE! WARNING! NO BUILDERS OR COLLECTORS WERE BURNT RIPPED OFF OR JUST PLAIN OVER LOOKED BY IT'S AUTHOR DURING THIS BROADCAST..















HAVE A NICE DAY!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 13 2010, 01:32 PM~18554771
> *
> 
> 
> ...
















back to your own room playboy! your on time out for a week


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 13 2010, 03:01 PM~18556996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OKAY DROPPED,, i AM SORRY..i AM TRYING TO BE GOOD..
FOR REAL..MY BAD..AND i AM OFF TO MY ROOM! :angry:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 13 2010, 06:06 PM~18557038
> *OKAY DROPPED,, i AM SORRY..i AM TRYING TO BE GOOD..
> FOR REAL..MY BAD..AND i AM OFF TO MY ROOM! :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 13 2010, 03:00 PM~18556993
> *Okay i just tried to remove the cars.. but they did not go away...If its that bad?
> go to the powers that be and have it removed.. Okay..  :biggrin:  I got a pm from
> this person saying I am adding fuel to the fire? I am a admitted post hoe-wa
> ...



right on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Ok i have been sitting back on this for awhile now but im fuckin tired of holding back. Its seems mark has had alot of shit on his plate and life has basically fucked him without any lube. But that dont mean everyone here should bash on him just because they can. I mean if you have a deal gone bad with him we have a bad trader list go post there and be done with it. I've said this before and i'll say it again this is a god damned hobby not a lively hood GROW THE FUCK UP ALREADY. I have delt with mark more times than i can count on my fingers and toes and i will continually deal with him until he says thats it im out of modeling forever. He has helped me out with buying stuff so i can ship out my part of some deals,He has helped me with modeling tips,He has hooked me up with free stuff and hard to find kits for dirt cheap,He has held models until i got the money to buy them,Hell he even gave me models and waited till i payed him for them to start the next deal. I'm sure all of the stuff he did for me he has done with you other fuckers as well. But you assholes repay him by talking shit like your a big bad ass behind the keyboard and you tell him how he fucked up. I'm sure for those who have been waiting for a year he has a way of appologizing with words or even free stuff. But the rest of you who are not waiting for items how about you shut the fuck up and build something. Everyone complains about the fact that all the OG members left because of the bullshit on the forum but all i see is those complainers contributing to the problem. It's simple if it involves you then deal with it, But if your not involved shut up. The only reason for me typing this is the fact everyone is kicking my homie when hes down and thats not right all of you assholes know its not right. I currently have a deal going on with mark and i know he will pull through with it. 

Im done with this rant now its your turns to grow up and stop the bullshit on the forum. Maybe JUST maybe the OG's will return once all the baby shit is done


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I would just like to say that when Mark said he would ship my shit.He did and i got my stuff quick.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 13 2010, 10:24 PM~18560258
> *Ok i have been sitting back on this for awhile now but im fuckin tired of holding back. Its seems mark has had alot of shit on his plate and life has basically fucked him without any lube. But that dont mean everyone here should bash on him just because they can. I mean if you have a deal gone bad with him we have a bad trader list go post there and be done with it. I've said this before and i'll say it again this is a god damned hobby not a lively hood GROW THE FUCK UP ALREADY. I have delt with mark more times than i can count on my fingers and toes and i will continually deal with him until he says thats it im out of modeling forever. He has helped me out with buying stuff so i can ship out my part of some deals,He has helped me with modeling tips,He has hooked me up with free stuff and hard to find kits for dirt cheap,He has held models until i got the money to buy them,Hell he even gave me models and waited till i payed him for them to start the next deal. I'm sure all of the stuff he did for me he has done with you other fuckers as well. But you assholes repay him by talking shit like your a big bad ass behind the keyboard and you tell him how he fucked up. I'm sure for those who have been waiting for a year he has a way of appologizing with words or even free stuff. But the rest of you who are not waiting for items how about you shut the fuck up and build something. Everyone complains about the fact that all the OG members left because of the bullshit on the forum but all i see is those complainers contributing to the problem. It's simple if it involves you then deal with it, But if your not involved shut up. The only reason for me typing this is the fact everyone is kicking my homie when hes down and thats not right all of you assholes know its not right. I currently have a deal going on with mark and i know he will pull through with it.
> 
> Im done with this rant now its your turns to grow up and stop the bullshit on the forum. Maybe JUST maybe the OG's will return once all the baby shit is done
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

THANX RICK! I AGREE WITH YOU 100% I ALREADY SAID ID TAKE CARE OF IT ALL AND TALKED TO EVERYONE,AND LINCS IS IN THE MAIL AND I HAVE EVERYONE ELSE'S PACKED AND READY TO GO,JUST WAITING ON SOME FUNDS AND TO MAKE SOME CASH ON THE SIDE TO MAIL IT ALL OUT!
:biggrin:   :0


well, its been almost a month and a half, no tracking number or product...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

yupp yours has been in the mail linc.sorry ill see what i can do,and everyone elses is going out monday ill post tracking on tuesday,sorry on my end,i havent had access to internet! my bad,put me on bad traders please! :happysad:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 23 2010, 05:16 PM~18888920
> *yupp yours has been in the mail linc.sorry ill see what i can do,and everyone elses is going out monday ill post tracking on tuesday,sorry on my end,i havent had access to internet! my bad,put me on bad traders please! :happysad:
> *


hey mark ,does that include mine ? two sets of dually wheels and tires, and the 65 impala kit ? :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

My Pink Hilux?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

*Mark , you need to get at me , I've done been texting you for 3 days with no reply except from your "wife" how convienent she saw you and "took" your phone away the day you were supposed to be shipping my fucking package . If I'm just screwed.; fucking say so and I'll leave it at that ..... Just don't leave me wondering .... :angry: *


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Oct 27 2010, 09:40 AM~18921603
> *Mark , you need to get at me , I've done been texting you for 3 days with no reply except from your "wife" how convienent she saw you and "took" your phone away the day you were supposed to be shipping my fucking package . If I'm just screwed.; fucking say so and I'll leave it at that ..... Just don't leave me wondering .... :angry:
> *


im thinking we all got screwed....


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Oct 27 2010, 12:00 PM~18922140
> *im thinking we all got screwed....
> *



:yessad:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Oct 27 2010, 11:00 AM~18922140
> *im thinking we all got screwed....
> *


Sadly it seems like it ..... Glad I didn't send him any more cash when he was trying to hustle me for more stuff . :angry:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

NO ONE GOT SCREWED.....I COULDNT GET TO A COMPUTER YESTERDAY AND I NO LONGER HAVE A CELL PHONE! HERES DEL.CONFRI #'S AND ILL POST MORE UP AS I SEND THEM OUT ON SUNDAY I SHOULD HAVE THE REST MAILED OUT AND LINC IM SENDING OUT A NEW PACKAGE,IM SORRY I DONT KNOW WHAT HAPPEND TO THE LAST ONE I SENT YOU.



*I ADDED SOME EXTRAS TO YOUR PACKAGES FOR THE WAIT,IM SORRY FOR THE LONG WAIT,ITS MY FAULT! HAVE A GOOD DAY HOMIEZ!*


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 27 2010, 02:35 PM~18923296
> *NO ONE GOT SCREWED.....I COULDNT GET TO A COMPUTER YESTERDAY AND I NO LONGER HAVE A CELL PHONE! HERES DEL.CONFRI #'S AND ILL POST MORE UP AS I SEND THEM OUT ON SUNDAY I SHOULD HAVE THE REST MAILED OUT AND LINC IM SENDING OUT A NEW PACKAGE,IM SORRY I DONT KNOW WHAT HAPPEND TO THE LAST ONE I SENT YOU.
> I ADDED SOME EXTRAS TO YOUR PACKAGES FOR THE WAIT,IM SORRY FOR THE LONG WAIT,ITS MY FAULT! HAVE A GOOD DAY HOMIEZ!
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 27 2010, 02:35 PM~18923296
> *NO ONE GOT SCREWED.....I COULDNT GET TO A COMPUTER YESTERDAY AND I NO LONGER HAVE A CELL PHONE! HERES DEL.CONFRI #'S AND ILL POST MORE UP AS I SEND THEM OUT ON SUNDAY I SHOULD HAVE THE REST MAILED OUT AND LINC IM SENDING OUT A NEW PACKAGE,IM SORRY I DONT KNOW WHAT HAPPEND TO THE LAST ONE I SENT YOU.
> I ADDED SOME EXTRAS TO YOUR PACKAGES FOR THE WAIT,IM SORRY FOR THE LONG WAIT,ITS MY FAULT! HAVE A GOOD DAY HOMIEZ!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 27 2010, 02:35 PM~18923296
> *NO ONE GOT SCREWED.....I COULDNT GET TO A COMPUTER YESTERDAY AND I NO LONGER HAVE A CELL PHONE! HERES DEL.CONFRI #'S AND ILL POST MORE UP AS I SEND THEM OUT ON SUNDAY I SHOULD HAVE THE REST MAILED OUT AND LINC IM SENDING OUT A NEW PACKAGE,IM SORRY I DONT KNOW WHAT HAPPEND TO THE LAST ONE I SENT YOU.
> I ADDED SOME EXTRAS TO YOUR PACKAGES FOR THE WAIT,IM SORRY FOR THE LONG WAIT,ITS MY FAULT! HAVE A GOOD DAY HOMIEZ!
> *


I got mine today! Where the funk is the rest of the truck...it had a camper in the pics!?...that are all deleted now!

and my extras are a resin booty kit (shit pour! that was a reject) and 2 subs that look like ass! WTF... So by extras you mean I'll take the camper off the truck and throw in some of my fucked up resin. So I guess, thanks for the reuseable box and bubble wrap cause the rest is worthless.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

if ya need good resin shit..come to the hack shack..lol :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

My jeep had no front bumper or rear seat ....


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

i havent got anything!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

sounds like everyone that did get something should meet up and trade...might get something out of it that way :biggrin: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Paypal info!

Jul 11, 2010 Payment For mark ward Completed Details $40.00 USD

4 months and 24 days! not to mention after at least 2 PMs he still sent it to my old addy in Shreveport. Luckily it still got forwarded


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

ive been waiting on my stuff since feb 8th.....


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Nov 4 2010, 04:40 PM~18986570
> *ive been waiting on my stuff since feb 8th.....
> *



:boink:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 4 2010, 02:28 PM~18985999
> *My jeep had no front bumper or rear seat ....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Nov 4 2010, 03:40 PM~18986570
> *ive been waiting on my stuff since feb 8th.....
> *



still waiting......


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i done charged it to the game..... :angry:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 14 2010, 11:43 AM~19065013
> *i done charged it to the game..... :angry:
> *



you did what now?!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Nov 14 2010, 11:46 AM~19065032
> *you did what now?!
> *


in ghetto speak, it means you chalked up the loss to the hobby... put it behind you, forgot about it...


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 14 2010, 11:49 AM~19065053
> *in ghetto speak, it means you chalked up the loss to the hobby... put it behind you, forgot about it...
> *


ohhhhhhhhh!! i get it now! thanks!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 14 2010, 11:49 AM~19065053
> *in ghetto speak, it means you chalked up the loss to the hobby... put it behind you, forgot about it...
> *


 This sounds Like a classic, Bad trader thread...subject... from what i am reading
this dont look good... :wow:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 14 2010, 12:15 PM~19065187
> *This sounds Like a classic,  Bad trader thread...subject...  from what i am reading
> this dont look good... :wow:
> *


this isnt the first time its happened... the first couple times mark has made up for it, thrown in extras, shipped the right product, it just takes a long ass time to get whats promised, but this time... 2 seperate occasions, he said he has shipped me my stuff and i havent got anything...

I guess ill take hearse' advise, and take my loss... wasnt much but its the facts that count. i know ill never do buis with him again, and i know i said it in the past, but it looked as if he was turning things around for the better so i figured id give him a shot again... 

Lesson learnt. I will never deal with him again. if he ever comes back from this 1.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Nov 14 2010, 11:25 AM~19065231
> *this isnt the first time its happened...  the first couple times mark has made up for it, thrown in extras, shipped the right product, it just takes a long ass time to get whats promised, but this time... 2 seperate occasions, he said he has shipped me my stuff and i havent got anything...
> 
> I guess ill take hearse' advise, and take my loss... wasnt much but its the facts that count.  i know ill never do buis with him again, and i know i said it in the past, but it looked as if he was turning things around for the better so i figured id give him a shot again...
> ...


Damn homie... I can imagine how you must be feelin right now... What sucks is the fact that this isnt the first time this kinda shit has happened to you....which is like adding a kick to the balls on top of a smack in the face... 
Mark, come the fuck on and handle your shit man... Half ass thrown together packages , no packages.... WTF!?!?!.... :uh:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

packages are going out this afternoon and linc i did mail a package out a while ago,but i will send a new one out with the jackstands i found some more sets,ill ship them later and put some extras for you...sorry bro! ill post up tracking#s tommorow when i can get back online! sorry its my screw up and i greatly appologize to you all!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 15 2010, 03:46 PM~19073688
> *packages are going out this afternoon and linc i did mail a package out a while ago,but i will send a new one out with the jackstands i found some more sets,ill ship them later and put some extras for you...sorry bro! ill post up tracking#s tommorow when i can get back online! sorry its my screw up and i greatly appologize to you all!
> *


ilove this thread.... :rimshot: :drama: :rant: :rofl: :rofl: :buttkick: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 15 2010, 01:46 PM~19073688
> *packages are going out this afternoon and linc i did mail a package out a while ago,but i will send a new one out with the jackstands i found some more sets,ill ship them later and put some extras for you...sorry bro! ill post up tracking#s tommorow when i can get back online! sorry its my screw up and i greatly appologize to you all!
> *


My parts ???


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

i sent everyones packages out that i owed something too,i greatly appologize again for my mistake and my bad seller status! thank you and have a nice day!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

not to add fuel to the fire, but i still dont have my shit!! anyone else get theirs yet!? :dunno:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 15 2010, 01:37 PM~19334904
> *not to add fuel to the fire, but i still dont have my shit!!  anyone else get theirs yet!? :dunno:
> *


 its all in the mail i paid for parcel post its all i could afford sorry! :happysad:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 15 2010, 03:37 PM~19334904
> *not to add fuel to the fire, but i still dont have my shit!!  anyone else get theirs yet!? :dunno:
> *



NOPE! 15 days ago... should have been here by now...

Oh shit never mind I forgot that you use that Pony Express that still really uses horses to deliver so it should be here is about 2-4 months


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 15 2010, 04:37 PM~19334904
> *not to add fuel to the fire, but i still dont have my shit!!  anyone else get theirs yet!? :dunno:
> *


x2. Got a pm from ya on nov 29 regarding my wheels but havent heard/seen anything since and I bought them MONTHS AND MONTHS ago. I know ur goin thru a tough time and all but I mean cmon!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 15 2010, 04:38 PM~19334915
> *its all in the mail i paid for parcel post its all i could afford sorry! :happysad:
> *


LOL ! i Just shipped out 6 packages going all over from NY to FL and it was cheaper to ship Priorty 2 day mail then by regaular frist class !


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 16 2010, 10:19 AM~19341594
> *LOL !  i  Just  shipped  out  6  packages  going  all over  from  NY  to  FL  and  it  was  cheaper    to  ship  Priorty  2 day  mail    then  by  regaular  frist  class !
> *


I found that out too when I shipped stuff from Ebay.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

the fucked up thing, if you look a page back, he says he is sending EVERYONES stuff out WITH TRACKING numbers!!!

then sent me a pm yesterday saying my stuff went out a few days ago! but if you look back, says it was sent the 15th of nov then on dec 1st says the same thing that he sent my stuff then!! 

shit aint adding up mark!!

LIE AFTER LIE AFTER LIE!!


----------

